# April 2014 No/Low-Buy Support, Advice, Free Hugs, and Commiseration



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2014)

Ack!  It's almost That Time again!  I actually liked not buying as much stuff as usual in March, so I'm going to give that another shot for April.  My plan:


Glamour Doll Eyes -- one small order of sample jars (maybe four, maybe eight.  I need to sit down and map out a plan for the rest of the year!) at the beginning of the month.  I don't think there is anything else new on the horizon for April, so that will probably be it, although if there *is* another as-yet-unannounced collection, that will be allowed.
One Geek Chic Cosmetics -- one order, contents to be determined.  I had been planning an order for March (samples of the Superneutrals collection), but they did a sneak preview of one of their upcoming collections, and it's a doozy for me:  To start with, there's a four-piece Fire Walk With Me nail polish set.  *thud*  I have no clue what else they're unleashing upon my wallet, but I'm just going to assume I will be ordering it all. 
essence cosmetics -- Eh, not sure what they have coming out, but I haven't seen anything on the international upcoming collections lists that is particularly memorable.  The trend edition page on the US site only lists two collections that are already out in my area, not anything upcoming, so I'll just set a $20 limit just in case something amazing does show up here.
Shampoo/conditioner -- I've been saying this for, what, four months?  If I run out, I can get more.  I do have some samples that I am kind of working my way through, but I tried one of them and *hate* it, so I think I'll save that one for OH SO VERY DESPERATE times instead of making sure I use it all up before I can get something-new.
Sephora -- Despite the 15% discount, I probably will *not* buy anything.  Except maybe some Carol's Daughter Monoi Oil shampoo and conditioner.  That stuff is a huge splurge, but I loved the sample I tried.  If they have an amazing GWP or point perk, I can place an order to get it, but I have a feeling that's just not going to happen.  I'm just getting jaded and annoyed with the whole Rouge program, and it's making me just not want to bother buying *anything* there.  Note to Sephora:  Don't promise exciting and thrilling perks if you're not going to bother to come up with any! 
Subs -- Birchbox, GDE, LMdB, and Starbox are prepaid (Birchbox is set through February, GDE runs through December, LMdB ends in July or August, and my first Starbox on the annual plan will be the April box).  I can keep Square Hue and Dollar Shave Club.  Julep and Scratch...  Don't know.  I have a feeling I'll probably skip both.  I have enough points with Julep to get a free box (or two), but they haven't really put out much stuff lately that I desperately want.  And I haven't been very impressed with Scratch's collections the past couple of months.  I want to love them, but I am not big on transparent nail wraps, and the colors for the newest collection are very much Not Me.  I'll just have to wait and see what the next round brings.  (And I keep forgetting I'm subscribed to LMdB!  The March box arrived on the day I had oral surgery, and it's *still* in the box.  I should just toss it up on eBay one of these days.)
Fortune Cookie Soap -- I just got a jar of sugar scrub, but if I run out by the end of the month, then I will order two or three more in Garden of Good and Evil scents with one of my discount codes.  I love this stuff for shaving my legs, and it's that time of the year!  Two or three jars would get me through until the summer stuff comes out, and then I will order jars of those scents since I'm super seasonal on this sort of thing for some reason.

There's no way I'll run out of shower gel, so that's still on the banned list.  And...  I think everything else is on the banned list as well.  Unless Birchbox comes out with a stunning LE box, I don't think I'll even get stuff from there with my gift cards ($80, all flipped from points).  I want theBalm's Apples cheek/lip palette, but I have so much cream blush already that I can't justify it.  I have to put a dent in what I already have before I can get something new. 

I wanted to get a drugstore brow powder to keep in my bag for days I forget to do them at home because I've realized I really prefer my brows to be just a shade darker than they are, but all I really want is the *powder*, not the powder and wax or a gel/pencil product, and all of the dark brown powder shadows I've been able to find are shimmery rather than matte, so my mere pickiness there is helping me to not buy it.  I guess I'll just deal with having not-as-dark-as-I-would-like brows on the days I forget to do them at home.  I'm lucky because my brows don't *need* anything.  Even when I had them waxed a few weeks ago, I could barely tell anything had been done unless I looked *really* closely, so I won't bother with that expense any more.

And my comic con is this weekend, which means it will be over by the first of the month, and *that* means I now have to start focusing on planning/saving up for the next one in September.  Fortunately, that one is local, and I already bought my pass, so I just have to save up for food and dealer room stuff.  I don't even have to pay for parking if I need to shave that cost because I'm a bus commuter, so I can take public transit to the con if it comes down to it.

Finally, it will be time to get back on the routine of shopping one weekend a month and staying home getting my apartment in order the other three weekends.  Surgery and ECCC really threw a wrench in those works!  (And now, time to go clear out my car's hatchback so I can fit my suitcase in it!  I love my car, but the hatch is much smaller than I'm used to, and I'm not sure my suitcase *and* all of the goodies I plan on buying this weekend will fit in there unless I take *everything* out of it.  Well, it will be time as soon as Ed stops snuggling and nuzzling.  How can I possibly dump a cuddly kitty on the floor?  Answer:  I can't!)

(ETA:  The actual answer turned out to be "Pretty damned easy when he decides it's time to BITE MY EAR.")


----------



## BSquared (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok plan for the month!! 1. I can buy a bottle of face wash and it won't count against no buy since I'll run out this month. 2. I can buy conditioner if I run out. Edit: running out includes all samples gone. 3. One $25 sephora or ulta order for whatever. Preferably during chic week so I get the discount, with the following stipulations: no eyeshadow, no blush. That's it! Everything else is off limits. We don't have a payment on our new car until 5/11 but I'm making us "pay it" this month so I have a better idea of how it feels to pay it monthly. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2014)

Alright here we go! -no eyeliners, blush, mascara, or lippies -swaps ok -birch box : I have 2 now for some awful reason. I gotta cancel. No point in getting more crap to clutter up my apartment just because it's "free with points" -foundation/tinted moisturizer is allowed. I'm thinking Big Easy (got another sample) and maybe the Balm's Balmshelter tinted moisturizer? I have like 3 tm or foundation samples from sephora right now to test out -real techniques flawless face brush -birchbox order with points (I have about $100 and this is after my $50 spree!) -haircut after I finish all my term papers and before I graduate. Gotta look good for my hooding ceremony! (End of April haircut maybe early May) I hope I can handle it!


----------



## lorizav (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok, really have to get serious about this. I just got out of the hospital where I ran up some major bills. Soooooo...cancelled ipsy, little black bag, next month after I spend points will cancel a BB, the other is annual so I will keep. I am selling stuff on EBay because I went a little Memebox crazy so at least I can sell some things to pay for that. I will keep my weight watchers membership. I can request free samples from companies. Cut back on swapping (postage). No purchase of anything that I am not completely out of. Sephora orders under $5 are ok on occasion. Gotta do it because I don't know how long before I can go back to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Give me strength to resist all the good deals


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh yay there's an April thread up!  

Allowed for April:

-Ipsy and ONE Birchbox. (I can get a second birchbox if 1)I really like the stuff that's in the boxes and 2) I can use a code to get points or a nice GWP)

-My usual $25 splurge budget for all other beauty purchases.  I *may* pick up a full-size gel cleanser.  I have combo skin and recently switched to a milk/cream cleanser.  I mainly like it, but I do still like using a gel cleanser occasionally because I feel like my skin gets cleaner.  If anyone can recommend a good drugstore-level gel cleanser for combo/sensitive skin, you'd be my hero!

Non beauty, but kind of necessary for MUT - I need to get my laptop's screen replaced.  I was quite stupid and left my laptop closed on the floor, and during a kid/dog chase through the living room, SOMEONE stepped on my computer.  There's a huge spiderweb crack radiating out from the right side, and whole portions of the screen around the cracks is black.  It's kind of funny, because the pattern looks like a dinosaur footprint on my screen, but really not, because I have to grab my screen and scoot it around to see every word/image.  Has anyone ever had a similar situation and knows approximately how much it is to get the screen replaced at a Best Buy - type location?  (Neither my hubby nor I are good at fixing computers, and we haven't lived here very long and don't know any good local computer repair shops.)

I was quite good in March, and really hoping to carry it forward through April!  Cheers to us!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 29, 2014)

[@]magicalmom[/@] what kind of laptop is it? Screens are pretty expensive to replace sometimes. In most situations (at least from what I heard... Esp if it's an older Mac), it's usually more cost effective to just buy a new laptop than to get a screen replaced. Best Buy would do it but I feel like that would be $$$. If you have those weird "WE FIX COMPUTERS " places it might be worth popping by. I'd take quotes before you stick to one place. Source: my dad used to fix and flip iPods and laptops. Screens were always the biggest PITA.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 29, 2014)

It's a Toshiba. It's smaller than a standard laptop, maybe 15 in? The rest of it works really well so I'd rather not replace the whole thing. I may look up some repair shops or take it in to Best buy for a quote. So far I've been able to work around it but now the screen is starting to short out in vertical bars so I don't think it'll work toooooo much longer!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

April No-Buy Guidelines


Subs (Birchbox x 3, ipsy, Beauty Box 5) - Allowed to keep. Will cancel one of my Birchbox's after this month and use it for promo-use only. Unless I use 3 of my ipsy products, it gets cancelled as well. Fortune Cookie Soap box is already paid, so I'm good on that.
If I run out of 'staple item', I can re-purchase to replace it.
Two 'oops' buys - cash only!
If I'm not out of a staple item, but they run a seriously stupid good deal on it, I can buy it, but I have to take away an 'oops' purchase.
Things I know I have to replace - body wash, face wash, &amp; e-liquid oil for my vaporizer.
50$ shipping budget for swaps.
Can only eat out once a week.
Completely 100% off limits(except for swaps) - hair dye(*sigh* is grunge back in?), clothes, shoes, perfume, lotion, blush, lip products


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm going to try a low-buy for April. Things I Can Get: 1 Sumita Eyeliner in Lime Green if I don't get it in my Birchbox. 1 Orange Lip Product. Must be purchased online &amp; it has to be from a company I absolutely know is cruelty-free. Indie Nail Polish. 1 Order. $35 or Less. Probably ILNP or Del Sol brand, but I can't make up my mind. Things That Are Off Limits: Coffee! I have been spending over $30 a week on coffee. Shampoo &amp; Conditioner Shower Gel Room Sprays/Candles/Difusers Drugstore Nail Polish Eyeliners (Except the 1 Sumita) Drugstore Lip Products Face Cleaners I have enough of everything that off limits to last 3 months to a year (longer if I count lip products), so it's not like I need more. I need to spend money on clothes. Ugh. And Shoes. Ugh, Again. Birchbox does not count, at least for April. Both my accounts are already pre-paid because 1 was gifted with points and the other they charged me $10 immediately when I resunscribed after my March box was sent.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 30, 2014)

Starting April 1st, I'm on an extreme low buy until August 1st. I can replenish items that I use daily when they run out. I might cancel my birchbox sub once I get my 13 month code in April. I have to cut back and save up for my move to another state.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Starting April 1st, I'm on an extreme low buy until August 1st. I can replenish items that I use daily when they run out. I might cancel my birchbox sub once I get my 13 month code in April. I have to cut back and save up for my move to another state.
Bless your heart for being brave enough to go on a low buy through the summer. I know that's when I'll go crazy. lol.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
-My usual $25 splurge budget for all other beauty purchases.  I *may* pick up a full-size gel cleanser.  I have combo skin and recently switched to a milk/cream cleanser.  I mainly like it, but I do still like using a gel cleanser occasionally because I feel like my skin gets cleaner.  If anyone can recommend a good drugstore-level gel cleanser for combo/sensitive skin, you'd be my hero!

I'm monitoring this thread because I spent WAY too much on PS/clothes/GT/swaps this month, and need to cool it down! Not on anything strict, but this thread keeps me in check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways, I wanted to suggest the Acure Gel Cleanser -- I've had good luck with it, and it's great for sensitive skin! 

http://www.drugstore.com/acure-organics-facial-cleanser/qxp345044?catid=182291


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Bless your heart for being brave enough to go on a low buy through the summer. I know that's when I'll go crazy. lol.

Lol thank you! Hopefully I will survive. I have enough makeup to keep me happy for a couple of years months.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol thank you! Hopefully I will survive. I have enough makeup to keep me happy for a couple of years months.
I would have to also cross out months and put weeks days. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
-My usual $25 splurge budget for all other beauty purchases.  I *may* pick up a full-size gel cleanser.  I have combo skin and recently switched to a milk/cream cleanser.  I mainly like it, but I do still like using a gel cleanser occasionally because I feel like my skin gets cleaner.  If anyone can recommend a good drugstore-level gel cleanser for combo/sensitive skin, you'd be my hero!

I'm monitoring this thread because I spent WAY too much on PS/clothes/GT/swaps this month, and need to cool it down! Not on anything strict, but this thread keeps me in check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways, I wanted to suggest the Acure Gel Cleanser -- I've had good luck with it, and it's great for sensitive skin! 

http://www.drugstore.com/acure-organics-facial-cleanser/qxp345044?catid=182291


Thank you, my hero!  I'll check it out!


----------



## saycrackagain (Mar 30, 2014)

April: New Years resolutions continue to apply (it's getting hard!). They were: 1) aim to go more natural, and 2) only buy replacements for the whole year! It is taking forever to use stuff up and I don't want to hoard or have items get rotten so this is the year of downsizing. Plus, this year my goal is to focus my spending on the house and only things I need, with a couple pre-determined exceptions. This month I will definitely need to buy primer, and possibly a hairbrush, hair conditioner, body lotion, and night cream. I'll see when those things kick the bucket. If a certain collection shows up I can snag that too, but will wait until May if possible.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 30, 2014)

I was doing so well on my no-buy and then I just caved. Last month, I bought a NARS blush, I bought ridiculous things during the NYX 30% sale (Yellow eyeliner? Orange blush? I love colors, but come on! I won't use that!), etc stupid things that I absolutely do not need. I LOVE that NARS blush though.

I am going back to my I do not need anything no-buy! Like nothing! Not even chapstick (Hello! I have a life supply as it is)

I'm a college student, I work one day a week, I am not drowning in any debt thanks to scholarships, but school supplies are killing me! Luckily, my parents help me out. I feel selfish that I go and spend $30 on a blush, but then I have to ask them to help me buy printmaking supplies. Art supplies are freakin' expensive! I need them more than a blush so from now on I need to keep that in mind.

Can I paint/draw on a canvas with that? That is what I need to keep in mind. I could say I could paint my face with it, but I have an insane amount of makeup. I do not have an insane amount of canvases. I need money for that!

I will keep my Birchbox and Ipsy for this month. It is my birthday month. I am thinking of cancelling my ipsy after this month. I will miss it and I do love ipsy, but I need to focus on the stash I have.

Since it is my birthday month, I also have to keep in mind that I may splurge on one or two things that have been in my wishlist for awhile. I will see how I feel though, I may be too invested to purchase something. Who knows? I will wait and see.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was doing so well on my no-buy and then I just caved. Last month, I bought a NARS blush, I bought ridiculous things during the NYX 30% sale (Yellow eyeliner? Orange blush? I love colors, but come on! I won't use that!), etc stupid things that I absolutely do not need. I LOVE that NARS blush though.

I am going back to my I do not need anything no-buy! Like nothing! Not even chapstick (Hello! I have a life supply as it is)

I'm a college student, I work one day a week, I am not drowning in any debt thanks to scholarships, but school supplies are killing me! Luckily, my parents help me out. I feel selfish that I go and spend $30 on a blush, but then I have to ask them to help me buy printmaking supplies. Art supplies are freakin' expensive! I need them more than a blush so from now on I need to keep that in mind.

Can I paint/draw on a canvas with that? That is what I need to keep in mind. I could say I could paint my face with it, but I have an insane amount of makeup. I do not have an insane amount of canvases. I need money for that!

I will keep my Birchbox and Ipsy for this month. It is my birthday month. I am thinking of cancelling my ipsy after this month. I will miss it and I do love ipsy, but I need to focus on the stash I have.

Since it is my birthday month, I also have to keep in mind that I may splurge on one or two things that have been in my wishlist for awhile. I will see how I feel though, I may be too invested to purchase something. Who knows? I will wait and see.
We all fall down but we have to get back up. And


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 30, 2014)

April plans:


Cancel all subs except Birchbox (although I cancelled one of the four I had coming in and another one will be cancelled after April) and Nina Garcia and NOT resubscribe because of a deal. Oh and I won't cancel Julep or Square Hue, but I can only purchase one or the other. 
No makeup purchases not even for chic week. I need NOTHING. I was trying to figure out something to purchase, but after doing an inventory, I just can't find anything I need at all. If there are fabulous Sephora samples, I can buy some cotton rounds, but that is it! Max total allowed to spend $10.
I can buy conditioner only because we need it for the girls' bathroom.
I can buy one new outfit for running.
I can buy a new top OR skirt for Easter (but not both...I have to use something from my closet).

Ok...I think that will do!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 30, 2014)

Lots of "that's life" expenses happening in April. I don't even have the estimate on one of those yet and I'm already cringing in anticipation of the quote. Among other stressors, I'm preparing for a licensing exam that I will take at the end of the month. Because of this, I keep wanting to buy myself some happy, but it's pointless because it's not like I'm going anywhere but work and then straight home to study until the day of reckoning. 

So, not really allowed to buy makeup. The only exception is finding a summertime foundation, which will be a bit more matte than my current one. However, I'm a lot happier with my skin than I've been in years, so maybe I'll give that a pass or look for a tinted moisturizer.

I need to find a spf moisturizer that I like, but again, it's not like I'm actually seeing the sun while I hole myself up studying. So while I really want one, I should wait until I'm sure about some other expenses. That also goes for my sudden desire to pick up  stuff from Paula's Choice. It can wait a couple of more months. 

I need a new primer, but I think I'm actually doing better without one recently, thanks to my skincare, so that can also wait?

I'm allowing myself a Birchbox as a treat to break the doldrums. I haven't decided yet if I'm allowed to buy myself something after the test or wait until I get the results back a month later.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 31, 2014)

I had forgotten that the next FCS Box goes out in April. There was a problem with my card when I first subscribed, so I get charged on the 25th every 3rd month. So that's $19.99 I'll definitely be spending because the Candy Isle theme is right up my alley. And I have to find a matte mineral sunscreen for my face. There probably goes another $20. I'm not sure a low-buy is going to work for me for April.


----------



## Jen283 (Mar 31, 2014)

My rules for this month: - Keep ipsy. This is currently my only makeup sub. After recieving this bag I'm going to decide if I want to keep subscribing. I like it, but I don't LOVE it. - Stop buying clothes! But forreal I need to go through everything I own and determine what I still want/need/actually wear and what I can maybe sell to Plato's closet or give away to charity. Same goes for shoes. - Chic week: -sigh-, I may just have to buy my NARS TM and hold off on the other things I was planning on buying because.... I'm buying my grandmother's old car from her. She's probably going to give me a great price, but it's still a lot of money that I don't NEED to be spending. But the opportunity arose and my car is kind of unsightly to look at, and I figured out that I can actually get car insurance cheaper on my own policy rather than on my parents'. Overall I had a pretty successful month of March with buying very little makeup, but I more than made up for it with clothing purchases. I also need to work on bringing my lunch to work


----------



## page5 (Mar 31, 2014)

Spring Cleaning Time!!

Mini de-stash this month. Also planning on a whole house purge - wish me luck 

I'm working my way through my shampoo samples but I don't have enough to last the month. 

Only purchases I'm planning this month are my 1.5 subs, shampoo, hair treatment, hair spray (nearly out and no back ups), lip brush (current one is getting wonky), and possibly the Allure box if it has enough items my daughters and I will use. 

Any suggestions on a good hair mask or treatment? I did some googling but there are so many options . . . I don't have a preference between store bought or DIY but I prefer to not do anything overnight. My hair is dry and color treated and I use heat styling products a few times a week.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spring Cleaning Time!!

Mini de-stash this month. Also planning on a whole house purge - wish me luck 

I'm working my way through my shampoo samples but I don't have enough to last the month. 

Only purchases I'm planning this month are my 1.5 subs, shampoo, hair treatment, hair spray (nearly out and no back ups), lip brush (current one is getting wonky), and possibly the Allure box if it has enough items my daughters and I will use. 

Any suggestions on a good hair mask or treatment? I did some googling but there are so many options . . . I don't have a preference between store bought or DIY but I prefer to not do anything overnight. My hair is dry and color treated and I use heat styling products a few times a week. 
I use TIGI Bed Head 'DumbBlonde'. It's a 5-10 minute conditioner for color-treated hair. It specifically says on the bottle that it's called 'Dumb Blonde' but it's for ALL colors of color treated hair. It's a bit pricey, 20+$, but I found 5 tubes for 1$ each on clearance at Wal-Mart.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spring Cleaning Time!!

Mini de-stash this month. Also planning on a whole house purge - wish me luck 

I'm working my way through my shampoo samples but I don't have enough to last the month. 

Only purchases I'm planning this month are my 1.5 subs, shampoo, hair treatment, hair spray (nearly out and no back ups), lip brush (current one is getting wonky), and possibly the Allure box if it has enough items my daughters and I will use. 

Any suggestions on a good hair mask or treatment? I did some googling but there are so many options . . . I don't have a preference between store bought or DIY but I prefer to not do anything overnight. My hair is dry and color treated and I use heat styling products a few times a week. 
Chic week is what's killing me. I have 2 'oops' purchases for the month, but I just don't know if I NEED anything. I mean, I want a lot, but NEED... IDK ;/


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok everyone, this is going to be a super duper long post, but I wanted to respond to everyone!!! I love my 'low buy' family, who understands and is smart with their money! You guys rock and you are inspirational!!!






We all have to do a little of this:





Here goes!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

April:

New Years resolutions continue to apply (it's getting hard!). They were: 1) aim to go more natural, and 2) only buy replacements for the whole year! It is taking forever to use stuff up and I don't want to hoard or have items get rotten so this is the year of downsizing. Plus, this year my goal is to focus my spending on the house and only things I need, with a couple pre-determined exceptions.

This month I will definitely need to buy primer, and possibly a hairbrush, hair conditioner, body lotion, and night cream. I'll see when those things kick the bucket. If a certain collection shows up I can snag that too, but will wait until May if possible.
Wow, your goals are amazing. 



I hope you find it not too much of a challenge, and that it strengthens your 'willpower muscles' so much! I like the idea of going natural too. I haven't gotten quite there yet, but I'm trying to be cruelty-free this year, and it's going really well. I'll tell you guys a secret- going cruelty-free only, and probably the same goes for going natural, it really limits what you can buy. In a way, that's a really good thing, because if you really believe in what you're doing, you won't even want to buy the stuff you're limited from, but it puts a limit on what you buy, so it's a good thing to do when you're doing a low-buy anyway. It keeps you from wanting too much stuff!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack!  It's almost That Time again!  I actually liked not buying as much stuff as usual in March, so I'm going to give that another shot for April.  My plan:


Glamour Doll Eyes -- one small order of sample jars (maybe four, maybe eight.  I need to sit down and map out a plan for the rest of the year!) at the beginning of the month.  I don't think there is anything else new on the horizon for April, so that will probably be it, although if there *is* another as-yet-unannounced collection, that will be allowed.
One Geek Chic Cosmetics -- one order, contents to be determined.  I had been planning an order for March (samples of the Superneutrals collection), but they did a sneak preview of one of their upcoming collections, and it's a doozy for me:  To start with, there's a four-piece Fire Walk With Me nail polish set.  *thud*  I have no clue what else they're unleashing upon my wallet, but I'm just going to assume I will be ordering it all. 
essence cosmetics -- Eh, not sure what they have coming out, but I haven't seen anything on the international upcoming collections lists that is particularly memorable.  The trend edition page on the US site only lists two collections that are already out in my area, not anything upcoming, so I'll just set a $20 limit just in case something amazing does show up here.
Shampoo/conditioner -- I've been saying this for, what, four months?  If I run out, I can get more.  I do have some samples that I am kind of working my way through, but I tried one of them and *hate* it, so I think I'll save that one for OH SO VERY DESPERATE times instead of making sure I use it all up before I can get something-new.
Sephora -- Despite the 15% discount, I probably will *not* buy anything.  Except maybe some Carol's Daughter Monoi Oil shampoo and conditioner.  That stuff is a huge splurge, but I loved the sample I tried.  If they have an amazing GWP or point perk, I can place an order to get it, but I have a feeling that's just not going to happen.  I'm just getting jaded and annoyed with the whole Rouge program, and it's making me just not want to bother buying *anything* there.  Note to Sephora:  Don't promise exciting and thrilling perks if you're not going to bother to come up with any! 
Subs -- Birchbox, GDE, LMdB, and Starbox are prepaid (Birchbox is set through February, GDE runs through December, LMdB ends in July or August, and my first Starbox on the annual plan will be the April box).  I can keep Square Hue and Dollar Shave Club.  Julep and Scratch...  Don't know.  I have a feeling I'll probably skip both.  I have enough points with Julep to get a free box (or two), but they haven't really put out much stuff lately that I desperately want.  And I haven't been very impressed with Scratch's collections the past couple of months.  I want to love them, but I am not big on transparent nail wraps, and the colors for the newest collection are very much Not Me.  I'll just have to wait and see what the next round brings.  (And I keep forgetting I'm subscribed to LMdB!  The March box arrived on the day I had oral surgery, and it's *still* in the box.  I should just toss it up on eBay one of these days.)
Fortune Cookie Soap -- I just got a jar of sugar scrub, but if I run out by the end of the month, then I will order two or three more in Garden of Good and Evil scents with one of my discount codes.  I love this stuff for shaving my legs, and it's that time of the year!  Two or three jars would get me through until the summer stuff comes out, and then I will order jars of those scents since I'm super seasonal on this sort of thing for some reason.

There's no way I'll run out of shower gel, so that's still on the banned list.  And...  I think everything else is on the banned list as well.  Unless Birchbox comes out with a stunning LE box, I don't think I'll even get stuff from there with my gift cards ($80, all flipped from points).  I want theBalm's Apples cheek/lip palette, but I have so much cream blush already that I can't justify it.  I have to put a dent in what I already have before I can get something new. 

I wanted to get a drugstore brow powder to keep in my bag for days I forget to do them at home because I've realized I really prefer my brows to be just a shade darker than they are, but all I really want is the *powder*, not the powder and wax or a gel/pencil product, and all of the dark brown powder shadows I've been able to find are shimmery rather than matte, so my mere pickiness there is helping me to not buy it.  I guess I'll just deal with having not-as-dark-as-I-would-like brows on the days I forget to do them at home.  I'm lucky because my brows don't *need* anything.  Even when I had them waxed a few weeks ago, I could barely tell anything had been done unless I looked *really* closely, so I won't bother with that expense any more.

And my comic con is this weekend, which means it will be over by the first of the month, and *that* means I now have to start focusing on planning/saving up for the next one in September.  Fortunately, that one is local, and I already bought my pass, so I just have to save up for food and dealer room stuff.  I don't even have to pay for parking if I need to shave that cost because I'm a bus commuter, so I can take public transit to the con if it comes down to it.

Finally, it will be time to get back on the routine of shopping one weekend a month and staying home getting my apartment in order the other three weekends.  Surgery and ECCC really threw a wrench in those works!  (And now, time to go clear out my car's hatchback so I can fit my suitcase in it!  I love my car, but the hatch is much smaller than I'm used to, and I'm not sure my suitcase *and* all of the goodies I plan on buying this weekend will fit in there unless I take *everything* out of it.  Well, it will be time as soon as Ed stops snuggling and nuzzling.  How can I possibly dump a cuddly kitty on the floor?  Answer:  I can't!)

(ETA:  The actual answer turned out to be "Pretty damned easy when he decides it's time to BITE MY EAR.")
Hahaha, oh cats! I feel you on that. My cat is a biter. Big time. My hands show for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, I'm freaking impressed that you're going to bypass Chic week. Good on you, lady!!!!!





Also, I LOVE TWIN PEAKS OH MY FREAKING GOD OH MY GOD !!!! That was the best show, and so scary! I love Agent Cooper so much!





I love the idea of Geek Chic Cosmetics, but I'm no good at powdered loose pigments, so I will have to pass, but I love that they celebrate so many great shows/movies. The Walking Dead, Sherlock, Twin Peaks, Harry Potter. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok plan for the month!!

1. I can buy a bottle of face wash and it won't count against no buy since I'll run out this month.
2. I can buy conditioner if I run out. Edit: running out includes all samples gone.
3. One $25 sephora or ulta order for whatever. Preferably during chic week so I get the discount, with the following stipulations: no eyeshadow, no blush.

That's it! Everything else is off limits. We don't have a payment on our new car until 5/11 but I'm making us "pay it" this month so I have a better idea of how it feels to pay it monthly. Good luck everyone!!!
Good idea about putting aside money to 'pay it' this month. I hope it isn't too much of a shock. Do you know how long you'll have to make payments? Good plan! You are going to do well this month.





Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright here we go!

-no eyeliners, blush, mascara, or lippies
-swaps ok
-birch box : I have 2 now for some awful reason. I gotta cancel. No point in getting more crap to clutter up my apartment just because it's "free with points"
-foundation/tinted moisturizer is allowed. I'm thinking Big Easy (got another sample) and maybe the Balm's Balmshelter tinted moisturizer? I have like 3 tm or foundation samples from sephora right now to test out
-real techniques flawless face brush
-birchbox order with points (I have about $100 and this is after my $50 spree!)
-haircut after I finish all my term papers and before I graduate. Gotta look good for my hooding ceremony! (End of April haircut maybe early May)

I hope I can handle it!
Whoa, good luck finishing your term papers! I hate writing papers, it's so hard for me. You can do it- you're freaking smart! And I'm so excited about your graduation, you awesome, smart lady! What kind of haircut are you going to get? YOU CAN HANDLE IT!!!





Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, really have to get serious about this. I just got out of the hospital where I ran up some major bills. Soooooo...cancelled ipsy, little black bag, next month after I spend points will cancel a BB, the other is annual so I will keep.

I am selling stuff on EBay because I went a little Memebox crazy so at least I can sell some things to pay for that. I will keep my weight watchers membership. I can request free samples from companies. Cut back on swapping (postage). No purchase of anything that I am not completely out of. Sephora orders under $5 are ok on occasion. Gotta do it because I don't know how long before I can go back to work




Give me strength to resist all the good deals
Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry about your hospital stay and the bills that resulted. Good on you for cancelling ipsy, I did that last month and it wasn't easy, but it's less painful now that it's been a month and it's over.

Good luck selling on Ebay- I need to do that too, and I'm going to start soon.

You can resist, you're strong. Don't read the 'deal' emails, just delete them. Don't walk around Sephora or Ulta, and stay weary of the other threads on this board, you might find yourself wanting something! But you are strong and you can do it for a little while until you can pay off a good bit of your bills, and then maybe you can start treating yourself again. Good luck!





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh yay there's an April thread up!  

Allowed for April:

-Ipsy and ONE Birchbox. (I can get a second birchbox if 1)I really like the stuff that's in the boxes and 2) I can use a code to get points or a nice GWP)

-My usual $25 splurge budget for all other beauty purchases.  I *may* pick up a full-size gel cleanser.  I have combo skin and recently switched to a milk/cream cleanser.  I mainly like it, but I do still like using a gel cleanser occasionally because I feel like my skin gets cleaner.  If anyone can recommend a good drugstore-level gel cleanser for combo/sensitive skin, you'd be my hero!

Non beauty, but kind of necessary for MUT - I need to get my laptop's screen replaced.  I was quite stupid and left my laptop closed on the floor, and during a kid/dog chase through the living room, SOMEONE stepped on my computer.  There's a huge spiderweb crack radiating out from the right side, and whole portions of the screen around the cracks is black.  It's kind of funny, because the pattern looks like a dinosaur footprint on my screen, but really not, because I have to grab my screen and scoot it around to see every word/image.  Has anyone ever had a similar situation and knows approximately how much it is to get the screen replaced at a Best Buy - type location?  (Neither my hubby nor I are good at fixing computers, and we haven't lived here very long and don't know any good local computer repair shops.)

I was quite good in March, and really hoping to carry it forward through April!  Cheers to us!
That really sucks about your laptop, I'm so sorry! I hate when stuff like that happens. I hope you can get it replaced with a good deal.

Good on you for your March goals! And best of luck this April!





Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April No-Buy Guidelines


Subs (Birchbox x 3, ipsy, Beauty Box 5) - Allowed to keep. Will cancel one of my Birchbox's after this month and use it for promo-use only. Unless I use 3 of my ipsy products, it gets cancelled as well. Fortune Cookie Soap box is already paid, so I'm good on that.
If I run out of 'staple item', I can re-purchase to replace it.
Two 'oops' buys - cash only!
If I'm not out of a staple item, but they run a seriously stupid good deal on it, I can buy it, but I have to take away an 'oops' purchase.
Things I know I have to replace - body wash, face wash, &amp; e-liquid oil for my vaporizer.
50$ shipping budget for swaps.
Can only eat out once a week.
Completely 100% off limits(except for swaps) - hair dye(*sigh* is grunge back in?), clothes, shoes, perfume, lotion, blush, lip products
 Good luck with your goals this month! I like the idea of your 'oops' buys- will you have a budgeted amount for that, or just two purchases? I like the idea of allowing yourself to take advantage of good deals, but still lowering your 'oops' purchase amount.





Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to try a low-buy for April.

Things I Can Get:

1 Sumita Eyeliner in Lime Green if I don't get it in my Birchbox.

1 Orange Lip Product. Must be purchased online &amp; it has to be from a company I absolutely know is cruelty-free.

Indie Nail Polish. 1 Order. $35 or Less. Probably ILNP or Del Sol brand, but I can't make up my mind.

Things That Are Off Limits:

Coffee! I have been spending over $30 a week on coffee.

Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
Shower Gel
Room Sprays/Candles/Difusers
Drugstore Nail Polish
Eyeliners (Except the 1 Sumita)
Drugstore Lip Products
Face Cleaners

I have enough of everything that off limits to last 3 months to a year (longer if I count lip products), so it's not like I need more.

I need to spend money on clothes. Ugh. And Shoes. Ugh, Again.

Birchbox does not count, at least for April. Both my accounts are already pre-paid because 1 was gifted with points and the other they charged me $10 immediately when I resunscribed after my March box was sent.
Good luck with your low-buy this month! 



I have a feeling I'm going to have a lot of unexpected expenses come up the next few months, so I want to take advantage of chic week and then be finished with buying stuff, or at least until I run out of necessary products.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Starting April 1st, I'm on an extreme low buy until August 1st. I can replenish items that I use daily when they run out. I might cancel my birchbox sub once I get my 13 month code in April. I have to cut back and save up for my move to another state.
Wow, you're awesome! Actually, I might try to do a similar thing, now that I've read this. I am buying some stuff for Chic Week, but maybe, just maybe I'll tell myself no more purchases until the 20% VIB thing in November, because apparently, I'll be a VIB instead of just a BI after I make my chic week order.



Thanks for the inspiration, and stay strong! We will do our best, and we will succeed!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was doing so well on my no-buy and then I just caved. Last month, I bought a NARS blush, I bought ridiculous things during the NYX 30% sale (Yellow eyeliner? Orange blush? I love colors, but come on! I won't use that!), etc stupid things that I absolutely do not need. I LOVE that NARS blush though.

I am going back to my I do not need anything no-buy! Like nothing! Not even chapstick (Hello! I have a life supply as it is)

I'm a college student, I work one day a week, I am not drowning in any debt thanks to scholarships, but school supplies are killing me! Luckily, my parents help me out. I feel selfish that I go and spend $30 on a blush, but then I have to ask them to help me buy printmaking supplies. Art supplies are freakin' expensive! I need them more than a blush so from now on I need to keep that in mind.

Can I paint/draw on a canvas with that? That is what I need to keep in mind. I could say I could paint my face with it, but I have an insane amount of makeup. I do not have an insane amount of canvases. I need money for that!

I will keep my Birchbox and Ipsy for this month. It is my birthday month. I am thinking of cancelling my ipsy after this month. I will miss it and I do love ipsy, but I need to focus on the stash I have.

Since it is my birthday month, I also have to keep in mind that I may splurge on one or two things that have been in my wishlist for awhile. I will see how I feel though, I may be too invested to purchase something. Who knows? I will wait and see.
Happy Birthday!!! We've missed seeing you around the forum, girl!

Also, I LOVE PRINTMAKING OMG! I hope you have a great time doing that!





It's really strong to realized you don't need anything and follow through by not buying anything. I'm proud of your willpower!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April plans:


Cancel all subs except Birchbox (although I cancelled one of the four I had coming in and another one will be cancelled after April) and Nina Garcia and NOT resubscribe because of a deal. Oh and I won't cancel Julep or Square Hue, but I can only purchase one or the other. 
No makeup purchases not even for chic week. I need NOTHING. I was trying to figure out something to purchase, but after doing an inventory, I just can't find anything I need at all. If there are fabulous Sephora samples, I can buy some cotton rounds, but that is it! Max total allowed to spend $10.
I can buy conditioner only because we need it for the girls' bathroom.
I can buy one new outfit for running.
I can buy a new top OR skirt for Easter (but not both...I have to use something from my closet).

Ok...I think that will do!
Wow, you're doing good! I think that's awesome that you're able to realize you don't need anything. Good for you, you're amazing! Keep it up, you will be proud of yourself this month!





Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lots of "that's life" expenses happening in April. I don't even have the estimate on one of those yet and I'm already cringing in anticipation of the quote. Among other stressors, I'm preparing for a licensing exam that I will take at the end of the month. Because of this, I keep wanting to buy myself some happy, but it's pointless because it's not like I'm going anywhere but work and then straight home to study until the day of reckoning. 

So, not really allowed to buy makeup. The only exception is finding a summertime foundation, which will be a bit more matte than my current one. However, I'm a lot happier with my skin than I've been in years, so maybe I'll give that a pass or look for a tinted moisturizer.

I need to find a spf moisturizer that I like, but again, it's not like I'm actually seeing the sun while I hole myself up studying. So while I really want one, I should wait until I'm sure about some other expenses. That also goes for my sudden desire to pick up  stuff from Paula's Choice. It can wait a couple of more months. 

I need a new primer, but I think I'm actually doing better without one recently, thanks to my skincare, so that can also wait?

I'm allowing myself a Birchbox as a treat to break the doldrums. I haven't decided yet if I'm allowed to buy myself something after the test or wait until I get the results back a month later. 
I buy a few things from Paula's Choice, and let me say they tend to have cyclic deals, so if you are signed up for their emails, just wait until they have SPF moisturizers on sale. I use the Skin Balancing one, and I like it, but the only thing I don't like about it is that it isn't as moisturizing as my skin needs in the winter. I think this summer it'll be perfect.

I don't ever use a primer. So maybe you should try going without for a while and seeing how it goes? I don't know... maybe in the summer it's more necessary?

Good luck with your goals this month!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My rules for this month:

- Keep ipsy. This is currently my only makeup sub. After recieving this bag I'm going to decide if I want to keep subscribing. I like it, but I don't LOVE it.

- Stop buying clothes! But forreal I need to go through everything I own and determine what I still want/need/actually wear and what I can maybe sell to Plato's closet or give away to charity. Same goes for shoes.

- Chic week: -sigh-, I may just have to buy my NARS TM and hold off on the other things I was planning on buying because....

I'm buying my grandmother's old car from her. She's probably going to give me a great price, but it's still a lot of money that I don't NEED to be spending. But the opportunity arose and my car is kind of unsightly to look at, and I figured out that I can actually get car insurance cheaper on my own policy rather than on my parents'.

Overall I had a pretty successful month of March with buying very little makeup, but I more than made up for it with clothing purchases. I also need to work on bringing my lunch to work
I know what you mean- sometimes when I successfully avoid buying one thing, I end up spending money on another that I don't put a limit on. It's so annoying!





Congratulations on getting your granny's car. And good luck with your low buy this month!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spring Cleaning Time!!

Mini de-stash this month. Also planning on a whole house purge - wish me luck 

I'm working my way through my shampoo samples but I don't have enough to last the month. 

Only purchases I'm planning this month are my 1.5 subs, shampoo, hair treatment, hair spray (nearly out and no back ups), lip brush (current one is getting wonky), and possibly the Allure box if it has enough items my daughters and I will use. 

Any suggestions on a good hair mask or treatment? I did some googling but there are so many options . . . I don't have a preference between store bought or DIY but I prefer to not do anything overnight. My hair is dry and color treated and I use heat styling products a few times a week. 
Good luck with your Spring Cleaning!  



I have no hair masks, but immediately for some reason a DIY avocado mask came to mind, so I did a search and this one is one you can do in-shower so you don't have to leave it in overnight. 

Got avocados? Turns out they're a great ingredient to use when your hair is in desperate need of a deep conditioning treatment. One recipe Candice recommends:

*Yolk and avocado hair mask:* Whisk one egg yolk, one teaspoon of extra-virgin olive oil, and one teaspoon of honey together in a small bowl. Using a fork, mash in 1/2 of an avocado. Then, while youâ€™re in the shower, apply the paste first to your ends and then all over your hair. Let it soak into your strands for 15 to 20 minutes, rinse it out, shampoo, and then rinse again.

---

*Now for my April goals!!! *

(Ok, so, I will post in the March thread about my March goals. I think I did very badly.)

1.) For April, I'm going to take advantage of Chic Week to get some new things for myself. I'm still in the process of finding the right products for me. I've been doing lots of research and testing in stores and online, and now I think I have some products that will work really well for me!

2.) After I make my purchase getting the 15% off, I'll be a VIB at Sephora. Because of that, my goal will be to make no more purchases until the 20% off November deal that comes with being a VIB. I'm going to try very hard at this, and only repurchase items I NEED that I run out of.

And that's it. That's my April goal-  a Chic Week purchase, and no more. I won't run out of anything probably until June or July, so I probably won't even need to make a purchase like that until then.

I'm allowing myself the Chic Week purchase only because I'm going through a divorce right now, I'm having a really difficult time, I'm feeling really down on myself and I've been finding it hard to even see the reason to try to make myself look nice. See my post here from last week that is really depressed-sounding : https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141988/divorce-and-self-esteem  I want to get myself some make-up so I can start trying and get myself feeling better about myself. So, I don't feel bad about it... and especially considering I'm going to attempt not to make another purchase until November. I'm excited!

Ok, I'll check back in later.

Oh, before I go, some expenses I'll have to deal with this month:

1.) Multiple therapy sessions

2.) Hotel and food during my weekend in Chicago

3.) Ugh traffic ticket

4.) Anxiety workbook

5.) Higher gas bills when I move out

6.) Probably some unexpected stufff... like new car insurance or something

7.) Lawyer fees for the divorce

I'll try to keep my head up!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

@eastofthesun - yes, it's a 50$ limit per oops purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so sorry to hear about your divorce.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm new to this low/no-buy thing, but definitely need it! This is what I laid out in the March thread for end of March and for April. So far, so good for the end of March - but it's only been a few days!

Goals/plan for April:

- Keep my ipsy sub, especially since I'm a relative newbie to makeup and it's a still a good way for me to try out new brands/colors/items.

- Keep my Black Sheep Lacquer sub (already paid for April, but I plan on getting May, too) - $15/mo. 

- Place an order on nailbox.co, since I have a Gilt voucher that expires in April. Spend no more than $10 above the voucher value. Gift some of the polishes I get with the voucher.

- Skip Julep again (I don't want to cancel quite yet, since I'm good about skipping and want to keep my "grandmothered" account)

- Buy the monthly Pretty &amp; Polished box if they're colors that I just have to have. If I don't get the box, I can have a $25 "splurge" budget for the rest of April.

- Use my tax refund to top off my 2013 IRA and put the rest into my vacation/honeymoon fund. I got married last September, and we're hoping to go on our honeymoon trip around our 1 year anniversary!

- Definitely no purchasing of lotions, shampoo/conditioner, face wash, face masks, or eyeshadow!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

I need to add an exception for the cleaning thing:  This Saturday.  It *should* be a cleaning day, but my inner eight-year-old is insisting that will be _Captain America_ day instead because she is *obsessed* with comic book movies.  But I'm staying home cleaning today (I took the day off to recover from the aforementioned comic con, and I decided I would clean instead of catching up on tv shows on Hulu or reading the lovely stack o' graphic novels and comics I picked up yesterday for a change), so that makes up for it, right?  My apartment still needs a ton of help, but I might as well go with a cleaning binge when I'm in the mood like this.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to add an exception for the cleaning thing:  This Saturday.  It *should* be a cleaning day, but my inner eight-year-old is insisting that will be _Captain America_ day instead because she is *obsessed* with comic book movies.  But I'm staying home cleaning today (I took the day off to recover from the aforementioned comic con, and I decided I would clean instead of catching up on tv shows on Hulu or reading the lovely stack o' graphic novels and comics I picked up yesterday for a change), so that makes up for it, right?  My apartment still needs a ton of help, but I might as well go with a cleaning binge when I'm in the mood like this. 
The best part of spring cleaning is yard sales!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Make some extra money!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The best part of spring cleaning is yard sales!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Make some extra money! 
Sadly, the stuff I'm purging is complete crap, like old Sephora packing lists I had been saving in case I needed to return something but now do not need, pens I loved that are now turning out to be dry and useless, shipping boxes and packing material I've been hanging onto just in case I need to send something that fits in a PopSugar/Allure/Sephora/Birchbox/Amazon box, and shredded kitty toys I have finally decided need to *go*.  And I have a problem throwing out potentially-useful stuff, and if I keep it around for a yard sale at some point in the future (and I'm a procrastinator, so *that* would take months if not years to put together), I end up keeping it, period, so I really have to just throw everything out or haul it off to Goodwill.  And then there's the part where I have lots of stuff I want to keep, but it's not sorted or organized in any way, like these piles of dvds and books sitting on my couch.  It's easier to sit on my ass and powerload season after season of something off Netflix all weekend.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh my gosh you guys, the local drug store is going out of business and pretty much their entire beauty section is half off... I didn't buy anything!  I wasn't even tempted!  They didn't have any Rimmel Stay Matte foundation, which is the only thing I'm really interested in right now. And it helped that the whole store had this weird, ghost-town feeling and all the nail polishes looked old and separated and gross.  

So happy! Ending March on a positive note, looking forward to April!

And @eastofthesun I'm so sorry you have continual expenses from the divorce.  None of those things you listed are any fun to spend $ on!  But the therapy is essential for you to be happy and healthy, a good lawyer is absolutely necessary, and daggone traffic ticket!  They are NEVER conveniently timed, are they?  I know you said you're having a hard time getting motivated to look nice... look nice for YOU!  For the wonderful woman who has the strength to make it through all this, Spoil yourself a bit at Chic Week, and then we'll all help you stay on the beauty no-buy wagon!  Good luck, we're here for you!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 31, 2014)

A lot of my April goals are kind of similar to March. Here it goes!
Home
-I will allow myself to buy the 3 oz Butterbeer flavoured tea from Adagio when I finish at least 6 of the Harry Potter themed teas I have.
-I am allowing myself to get the Lemon, Vanilla, and Strawberry flavoured St Dalfours teas. (Net Cost has 'em cheap.) 
-For every tea flavour I finish, I will allow myself to purchase 1 new sampler. (I might not buy any at all, though.) I want to finish: Christmas, Caramel, Pumpkin Spice, Earl Grey Lavender, Gingerbread, Tardis blend, Peppermint, and one of my English Breakfasts. But, if I purchase, I MUST stick to my wishlist.
-If I have the spare money for it, I can get a 48 tealight package of beeswax candles. I believe that they're the best type of candle for your health, and I could use them for my tart warmer. I should use up my Midsummer's Night tealights first.
Bath &amp; Body
-NO LOTION OR SHOWER GEL LOL
-I'm in the lookout for a good healthy deodorant! I want Aluminum &amp; Cruelty free. I've tried Tom's of Maine &amp; Naturally fresh, but both did not work out. So, I may buy coconut oil if I end up making my own.
Face
-I will allow myself to get a few Freeman sample masks online to try out some of the new ones. I might not actually buy them, but I will allow myself to.
Makeup
-I'm still wanting to get Beauty Marked by MAC, but I haven't gotten it. So if I get the chance, I will allow this.

I, too, am going to go through all of my stuff. I'm going to take out all of the stuff I am desperate to use up and separate them. I might give things to people, but I would prefer to use em all up, since I spent my money on everything. 

I might be tempted to make frivolous purchases this month, so I'm going to give myself a budget of $50 for anything unnecessary (i.e. Soap, when I have like 6 backups of random cute and good smelling ones from TJ Maxx, or like the Rimmel lip glosses I know I love that are also on clearance at my local Kmart for $1.50 !)
 I'm going to put all of my receipts in a separate area for this month, and I'll stick them with my year's receipts at the end of the month, after I calculate to see if I stayed in budget! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope we all succeed!!!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm on a real no-buy. I'm considering cutting up my debit card. 

The only purchase I will have to make is a birthday present for my lover! His birthday is the 22nd. Anyone have any ideas for me of what to get him? He always buys me jewelry so I'd like to reciprocate that thought but... well guys just don't really wear jewelry. I thought of getting him a watch but the one he already has and wears all the time cost like $800 so anything I buy will be pathetic in comparison. 

He also loves colognes but he has soooo many already!!! I'm lost. He also has enough shirts. about 500 + and always buying more so that's out.


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*Now for my April goals!!! *

(Ok, so, I will post in the March thread about my March goals. I think I did very badly.)

1.) For April, I'm going to take advantage of Chic Week to get some new things for myself. I'm still in the process of finding the right products for me. I've been doing lots of research and testing in stores and online, and now I think I have some products that will work really well for me!

2.) After I make my purchase getting the 15% off, I'll be a VIB at Sephora. Because of that, my goal will be to make no more purchases until the 20% off November deal that comes with being a VIB. I'm going to try very hard at this, and only repurchase items I NEED that I run out of.

And that's it. That's my April goal-  a Chic Week purchase, and no more. I won't run out of anything probably until June or July, so I probably won't even need to make a purchase like that until then.

I'm allowing myself the Chic Week purchase only because I'm going through a divorce right now, I'm having a really difficult time, I'm feeling really down on myself and I've been finding it hard to even see the reason to try to make myself look nice. See my post here from last week that is really depressed-sounding : https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141988/divorce-and-self-esteem  I want to get myself some make-up so I can start trying and get myself feeling better about myself. So, I don't feel bad about it... and especially considering I'm going to attempt not to make another purchase until November. I'm excited!

Ok, I'll check back in later.

Oh, before I go, some expenses I'll have to deal with this month:

1.) Multiple therapy sessions

2.) Hotel and food during my weekend in Chicago

3.) Ugh traffic ticket

4.) Anxiety workbook

5.) Higher gas bills when I move out

6.) Probably some unexpected stufff... like new car insurance or something

7.) Lawyer fees for the divorce

I'll try to keep my head up!
 I hope things work in your favor and I agree with others that you need to spoil yourself a bit! I always tell myself "if I don't spoil myself, no one else is".


----------



## katielp (Mar 31, 2014)

I just cancelled my second birchbox account...that was harder then I thought. My plan for April- One birchbox since its already paid for. Chic week since I have gift cards...but can't spend more. And nothing more other then things that I don't have back ups or need to be replaced


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 31, 2014)

@eastofthesun Thanks for your words of encouragement! I wish we could make things better for you. I know you're going through rough times and some of those expenses must hurt, but they are worth it even if they don't feel like it. I echo another person's post of the importance of a lawyer for the divorce. I don't want to talk about my own work for confidentiality reasons, but I've talked with people who went into divorce proceedings without one and get incredibly burnt. 

I'm also a fan of PC's Skin Balancing line, but it's the gel moisturizer I love. When I tried the sample of the Skin Balancing SPF moisturizer it felt tacky on my skin. Do you find that to be the case for you? I think I need to give it another try. While I love the Coola SPF I got in BB on its own, it's a disaster under my foundation.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 31, 2014)

Ugggghhhh. I want to buy things already. I guess this would be messing up March and not messing up April right?? I have been working on 2 different projects all day with crazy data sets. My regressions just. Are. Not. Working. I've been working ALL day. I'm going to go to my prof tomorrow to ask for help on one of my projects. I feel like I've asked him sooo many times for help. The guy is nice and definitely won't say no and is ALWAYS willing to help students but I feel like I'm burning through my "free passes" quickly. At least I'm already on my empirical section whereas some people haven't even started or picked a topic! I'm just so frustrated and all I wanna do is buy pretties (or at least read reviews till my eyeballs fall out). All of a sudden I feel like my brows need help. Brow products are the 1 territory I have not dipped into just yet. Oh and the drama of trying to find a good foundation is also making me itch for a purchase. Yikes. Ok sorry that was super long. I'm gonna read some articles on money demand in emerging markets, watch the finale of how I met your mother, cry my little eyeballs out; and hopefully then I won't feel the need to make a purchase.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness we're already two pages in and I missed it all - how did this happen?!

Actually, I was away for the weekend moving the MIL into assisted living. So success, no makeup purchases on March! I got the most GIANT itch to go buy stuff after, though, so I got on instagram and went through the project pan tag, and it reminded me just how freaking LONG it takes to use up stuff. All lemmings killed. I put together a little mac quad that feels very "new to me" (despite having had the shadows for a while. I feel taking things out of their usual context usually makes them feel brand new again), so I am excited to try that for this week -- short work week. Only 4 days. 

Anyways, plans for April!

Goal: No-buy in full swing still and continue to use up products.

Rules for the month:

1. No makeup. Period. 

2. Skincare is allowed ** if i find a good Vit C serum, as my face has been freaking out the last week or so (stress?) and i feel it needs to be pampered a bit.

3. Cut down the coffee buying to once a week, and on other 4 days it can be made at home. 

** I want to start taking preventative measures on the aging thing... for the most part I don't fall into the hype, but there are certain things that are a must. SPF, for one, which I try to do religiously (my morning lotion has spf in it, and for the most part most of my liquid/cream makeup does as well); and also moisturizing, which is an absolute must because I have very sensitive skin that freaks out if it gets too dry.

So simple rules, really. Which brings me to ways of accomplishing this:

1. Get back on the Monday Club bandwagon. I seem to read it almost weekly but never post! what the heck. Mostly, I've been lazy when selecting items.

2. Shop the stash, switch out or introduce one extra item to the Monday selection mid-week, so that it's more variety. 

3. Read/watch more project pan things -- those videos/posts seem to get me pumped again to try and use up my stuff. 

4. Coffee wise: make it at home 4 days out of the week. Also as a deterrent from getting it more than once, for every extra cup I have, I have to exercise the 2 hours it takes to burn through 500 calories. (doing the math means 1 cup on monday = 2 hours of work out that same day, same thing if it happens Tuesday, etc. Being as I am lazy, this is about the best deterrent I've found!)

5. Start learning more about budgeting -- I mean, we have a pretty solid system to track expenses, but haven't done digging into how to allot things and budget with whatever's remaining. 

6. Focus on decorating our new home and doing DIY's instead of buying it store made (if possible). Saves money, is rewarding, and feels much more personal.

...

Phew. I think this is doable.... I think...I think... (I wish!)


----------



## lochnessie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm on a real no-buy. I'm considering cutting up my debit card. 

The only purchase I will have to make is a birthday present for my lover! His birthday is the 22nd. Anyone have any ideas for me of what to get him? He always buys me jewelry so I'd like to reciprocate that thought but... well guys just don't really wear jewelry. I thought of getting him a watch but the one he already has and wears all the time cost like $800 so anything I buy will be pathetic in comparison. 

He also loves colognes but he has soooo many already!!! I'm lost. He also has enough shirts. about 500 + and always buying more so that's out. 




Hmm... what about electronics, like a tablet or e-reader or something? Otherwise, can you do some sort of mini-vacation/surprise weekend getaway? Or get tickets to a show, or some sort of activity that's on his bucket list (skydiving or something like that)? I don't know what kind of shirts he's collecting (dress vs. t-shirts) but if he has to dress up regularly, maybe cuff links or tie clips?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 31, 2014)

> Hmm... what about electronics, like a tablet or e-reader or something? Otherwise, can you do some sort of mini-vacation/surprise weekend getaway? Or get tickets to a show, or some sort of activity that's on his bucket list (skydiving or something like that)? I don't know what kind of shirts he'sÂ collectingÂ (dress vs. t-shirts) but if he has to dress up regularly, maybe cuff links or tie clips?Â


 Yup! I agree with this! My boyfriend and I kind ran out of the "stuff to give each other" list. So for our birthdays we took a trip! Totally worth it.


----------



## HD90 (Apr 1, 2014)

I will be joining the low-buy this month. I have been going a little too crazy with my makeup spending and really need to have more self control  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I won't be quitting cold turkey, but I am setting a budget for myself. I am giving myself $10 per week on makeup/beauty related purchases so $40 for the whole month. There are many things I want but nothing I need. If there is a really, really good deal on something I've been wanting desperately then I can break my budget but only once! Purchases with gift cards are okay. Here's to a great and successful low-buy April!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, I have to join and stick with this thread!

Last month I set a budget of $35 and went way over (so over I'm embarrassed to admit!) during ulta's 21 days of beauty- the GWPs were so good! Except now that I have them in my hands, they're smaller and not as exciting as I was expecting. In my defense, some of it was stuff we needed for our house- face wash, body wash, cotton balls, some I had been planning on buying, and some I will use to replace stuff I plan on giving to my sister when she returns from the peace corps. Ok, I'm rationalizing a bit so obviously it was not all necessary purchases. Hence why I am on this thread!

For April, I am allowing myself:

1. Chic Week haul at Sephora for no more than $100 before discount. Right now the only thing I really want is an hourglass ambient powder, so I may n ot spend the full $100

2. Jo Malone perfume for my wedding. I will only buy it this week if Jo Malone at Saks invites me to their bridal event, otherwise I will wait until closer to the wedding (August) to buy

3. Shipping for the circular swap box

That's it! Hopefully I do better this month than last


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

i spent way way way too much in march. ~$300 on brushes, and even more $$$ at sephora+ulta. BUT, i also sold $1,098 on eBay this month (which i would say translates to ~$700-$800 in my bank account) so not a very miserable fail, but i definitely could have done better. here are my goals for april:

- i already spent way too much at sephora chic week, so i'm banned from more chic week shopping.

- $5 a week budget. if i didn't spend my $5 for that week, it'll carry over to the next week.

- no gift card shopping either.

just no more buying. i can do this. i just have to think about how much i've spent already in march. i did so well in february, but when i started 'treating' myself for doing well, i succumbed to my usual habits again. it is indeed a slippery slope!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 1, 2014)

April - Low Buy Month!!

-Just Paid Of  Both of My Credit Cards @ 5,000$ Each, so I cannot touch them!!! It has to be all debit/cash purchases only!!!

- March - spent about 600$ on new sub boxes, and 15 Memebox's combined.

- April - Ill just buy a New Memebox That I admire.

Technically I already paid for 5 sub boxes in March for April boxes... So until May  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll try and keep it under 300$ this month. Hopefully to stay under 200$ though, ughhh its hard


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2014)

Ack! Shorthanded at work for the forseeable future due to illness = much overtime and the desire for retail therapy. But I need to stick to the plan just because I have way too much stuff to be able to justify more! Time to start planning and saving for Rose City Comic Con in September! It will be much cheaper than ECCC for multiple reasons, but focusing on saving up for it will help keep me from buying crap I end up not even using. Maybe I'll buy some shoes that will work for the spring and summer for the office. I've been meaning to buy some for the past two or three springs. I am not a shoe spree-shopper.


----------



## lorizav (Apr 1, 2014)

A technique I have been using to fill the shopping void (I don't know which is more addicting the shopping or the using of the make up) is that I have been emailing companies that I am interested in and requesting samples. Check out the thread, What companies have you gotten samples from? I have gotten many positive responses and it keeps me from buying things, mostly, usually, ok I'm doing better anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April - Low Buy Month!!

-Just Paid Of  Both of My Credit Cards @ 5,000$ Each, so I cannot touch them!!! It has to be all debit/cash purchases only!!!

- March - spent about 600$ on new sub boxes, and 15 Memebox's combined.

- April - Ill just buy a New Memebox That I admire.

Technically I already paid for 5 sub boxes in March for April boxes... So until May  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll try and keep it under 300$ this month. Hopefully to stay under 200$ though, ughhh its hard
Way to go on the cards!!! getting cc's paid off is a huge undertaking.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 1, 2014)

My low-buy goals for April: 1. I can keep my Birchbox sub. I already cancelled ipsy and I think that May is the month I prepaid for the Julep box, so that should be my only sub purchase for the month. 2. I can make a small GDE order. 3. For Sephora's Chic Week I can spend up to $75.00 out of pocket. I've been working on my list for awhile and my plan is to stock up on anything I'll need for the next few months because I think I'll have to cut way back on spending for the summer. 4. I can buy replacement items. I don't foresee any replacements that would not be encompassed in my Sephora order. 5. I can make a Birchbox order using points and up to $10.00 out of pocket. 6. I will allow myself one "oh, that's a good deal" purchase which would not be included in the above. We can do this everyone!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok it's been one day. But I already resisted! Hubby needed some face stuff that I get for him at sephora, and I resisted ALL OTHER PRETTIES and just got his stupid face serum!! Proud of myself, one day at a time, right?


----------



## saku (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok it's been one day. But I already resisted! Hubby needed some face stuff that I get for him at sephora, and I resisted ALL OTHER PRETTIES and just got his stupid face serum!! Proud of myself, one day at a time, right?
congrats! yes, one day at a time!

we're one day in, and i'm already contemplating more koyudo brushes.... i'm hooked!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, I'm a dunce! I guess I never cancelled my 2nd ipsy subscription, so I'm getting 2 bags and I don't even want the 1st one.  Tooooo much stuff!  I can probably sell the whole thing though.  So far I've stayed strong and not re-subbed to Birchbox.  I have mostly stayed out of thread and so far that is working.  I did buy stuff from Julep already this month but I don't really consider that cheating because my polishes get a lot of love.  This month is more about spring cleaning than the money! I just want to be neat and organized and not overflowing with things.

Now I have to focus on getting through this Sephora sale and stupid 20% off Ulta coupon....that will be the real test of me.

My goals for the month are to:

1.  Use up everything that is single use/has only a few uses left to cut down on total products that are taking up all my space!

2.  Set up swaps/sales for all my unwanteds.  Donate whatever is left that has been on my swap list for more than a few months!

3.  Do not subscribe to anything!

4.  Cancel the 2nd ipsy and cash out points for the 1st one as soon as they add something decent.

5.  Cancel Glitter Guilty if this month is not super amazing.  Last month was a dud and really, for $16 I could just be hitting up indie sales every so often. 

6.  The only beauty purchases I'm okay-ing this month are Benefit Fakeup (will be less than $20) and getting my hair done (will be like $150).


----------



## trustlust (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April No-Buy Guidelines


Subs (Birchbox x 3, ipsy, Beauty Box 5) - Allowed to keep. Will cancel one of my Birchbox's after this month and use it for promo-use only. Unless I use 3 of my ipsy products, it gets cancelled as well. Fortune Cookie Soap box is already paid, so I'm good on that.
If I run out of 'staple item', I can re-purchase to replace it.
Two 'oops' buys - cash only at 50$ each!
If I'm not out of a staple item, but they run a seriously stupid good deal on it, I can buy it, but I have to take away an 'oops' purchase.
Things I know I have to replace - body wash, face wash, &amp; e-liquid oil for my vaporizer.
50$ shipping budget for swaps.
Can only eat out once a week.
Completely 100% off limits(except for swaps) - hair dye(*sigh* is grunge back in?), clothes, shoes, perfume, lotion, blush, lip products
I can only buy my sweet puppy one toy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I cannot replace something until ALL samples of any brand of that item that I have are used up.
 Updated to add more rules. *sigh* My boyfriend is not nice. lol.


----------



## eastofthesun (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok it's been one day. But I already resisted! Hubby needed some face stuff that I get for him at sephora, and I resisted ALL OTHER PRETTIES and just got his stupid face serum!! Proud of myself, one day at a time, right?
Good job on resisting!!!

I went to Ulta and Sephora last night to test out a few things I'm considering getting during Chic Week. I am glad I did, because I ruled out getting some eyeliner, and I figured out which blush color would be best for me, and also, I kind of discovered a foundation that I think will be right for me! And.... well... I didn't buy anything, but looking and not buying was kind of hard! I guess testing products out and knowing one day you will allow yourself to get them is kind of a fun way to resist.... although, hopefully it's not too tempting!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 2, 2014)

I love all of the spring cleaning and de-stashing goals this month!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 2, 2014)

> Updated to add more rules. *sigh* My boyfriend is not nice. lol.Â


 I'm also guilty of too many treats for the pets!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok it's been one day. But I already resisted! Hubby needed some face stuff that I get for him at sephora, and I resisted ALL OTHER PRETTIES and just got his stupid face serum!! Proud of myself, one day at a time, right?
lol @ "his stupid face serum."

I know I say that when I need to get something for el hub and feel a little resentment for a second because I don't get a new shiny...which is a whole 'nother issue on its own. I think it's hilarious, though.

Way to go!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 3, 2014)

ulta has tarte's park ave princess bronzer today for $14 (full size).

Must...resist...


----------



## trustlust (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm also guilty of too many treats for the pets!
I may buy her more pretties than I do for myself... that's pretty bad. lol.


----------



## lochnessie (Apr 3, 2014)

Agghh, so much pretty nail polish calling my name, and we're just 3 days into April. I haven't succumbed yet, though! I keep finding myself shopping, and then manage to talk myself out of making a purchase by saying, "Well, I have another polish that's close to that... and this other polish is a similar color, just a different finish, but it's not different enough to justify purchasing..." 

I was semi-bad yesterday and used an Amazon gift card to purchase a new nail stamping plate set, but at least it was a gift card and is a set that I've been considering for over a month. On the plus side, I already met my first goal for April and put my tax refund into my retirement account!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 3, 2014)

I went to Target today. I got makeup remover wipes from the beauty section and that's it. They had a lot of makeup on sale.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 3, 2014)

I ran out of nail polish remover, so I picked up a new one at CVS, and I found a new aluminum free deodorant I haven't tried, so I picked one of these up as well. These were permitted by my rules, but I'm still deducting the price from my month budget!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2014)

So... there went $20 of my $25 splurge budget.  I've had a long, very stressful day.  My 4-year-old was sent home early from preschool with pinkeye.  Thankfully, the doctor got us in right away and called in an Rx for antibiotic eyedrops, but when I went to pick up the Rx, they made me wait for over 20 mins before telling me that they didn't have the drops in stock!  Luckily, I was at a store by the doc's 20 mins away from my house, and the store 5 mins from my house (and thankfully on the way home) had the drops and they had them all packaged and ready by the time I got there. 

What made the whole situation worse is I went ahead and picked up my 6-year-old from school at the same time so I wouldn't be running back and forth, and it seems that was a mistake.  I had to carry his sick, sleepy, whiny 42-lb brother around, and I was just not in the mood to put up with shenanigans.  I had promised him a slushie from Sonic if he could behave while at the doctors and Walmart for the Rx, and he 1) wouldn't listen when I asked him not to touch stuff just in case he was *contaminated* too, and 2) decided his brother had come down with the Black Plague and didn't want to come within 20 feet of us, which is Not Good at a large, crowded store.  He got no slushie.  And therefore, neither did I (and after that craziness, I probably wanted one worse than him!).

So when I saw several spoilers AND a half-off code for the April PopSugar box, I caved.  Thankfully, there's only ONE makeup item, and most of the things are home-oriented.  So not a total loss, but I've told myself that it's my treat for the Afternoon From Hell.  And for my husband walking through the door this afternoon, KNOWING how my afternoon went, and immediately asking me about the housework I did that day.  Let's just say he's lucky to be alive, lol.  




 

ETA with a Note to the Pharmacist:  Sorry for laughing when you told me to have my now whiny and squirmy 4-year-old "rest quietly with his eyes closed" for 10 minutes after giving him eye drops.  He will want to run free after I hold him down in a Vulcan Death Grip to administer the meds. So I was 90% not kidding when I asked for some tranquilizer darts to go along with the eye drops.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 3, 2014)

@magicalmom This one's for you:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 3, 2014)

Spent way too much money today. I had an early morning conference call and then I was going to go to Sephora to swatch and see if anything was worthy of getting at 15%. We missed the exit to the mall and stumbled upon the grand opening (or second day?) of a new strip mall here in MKE. I did some damage at Nordstrom Rack and Ulta. Could've been A LOT worse. I don't feel too bad since I did decide on the UD foundation and that was 20% off. I picked up some other stuff and spent $60 here. Nordstrom Rack though I went a little nuts $14 5 piece Stila smudge stick set... Polish... A lot. I think I spent $60 here too. Then Cheesecake Factory for late lunch / early dinner - only $10 thanks to happy hour deals though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Overall YIKES. a lot of money to drop at once. But, I was holding a lot more stuff and was able to put things down one by one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackiee21 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all! I'm joining the no buy thread this month since I did major damage last month! My boyfriend even noticed that my makeup addiction is getting a little out of hand. I promised myself (&amp; my bf) that I would lay low with my makeup purchases.

So far I spent $1.08 on a bare escentuals order and $10.83 on my Ipsy subscription.

I will be using up a $15 Amazon gf to get the Solid Beauty Blender cleanser.

I hope I can survive not buying makeup this month. I actually had a no-buy in January which was successful so I hope April is good to me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you, @ZeeOmega !!!  I may have also indulged in some Dark Chocolate M&amp;M's AND Double Stuf Oreos.... and I'm now nerding out with some Star Trek:  The Next Generation now that my Germ Factory and Human Tornado have finally passed out.  

@usofjessamerica sounds like you scored some amazing deals!  It's good to have a splurge day once in a while!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 3, 2014)

I really need to stop spending money on makeup! Today my husband came home and said "Wow you look great, did you get a hair cut or is that new makeup?"...Never, ever, ever, does he notice anything!

So what was so different??? I had to rush to get ready because a client wanted to meet me last minute and I only had 15 minutes to pull myself together. I went to my old drugstore stash: foundation, brows, eyeshadow and blush....Great so I look better in my $8 foundation then I do in my $110 hourglass immaculate (2 colors mixed).



 

*just signed up for the popsugar deal....that low buy lasted all of 30 minutes. Next month for sure.


----------



## missionista (Apr 4, 2014)

I just managed to get over here for the first time since April began...

It's great to read everyone's goals for the month.  Mine are short and sweet:

1) OK to buy makeup remover since I will be done with my current (and only) one this week--drugstore, Neutrogena, so under $10.

2) Money is kind of tight right now, and I still don't know how much of a tax refund I'm getting.  Depending on tax refund, then maybe OK to buy pixie epoxy and colored mascara to replace the one I finally threw out.

3) Continue to use up products, and throw out the things that I can't make work for me.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 4, 2014)

My purchases from last month:


Around $700 on a vacation (passport renewal, flight, hotel, food trinkets). The trip was a bargain overall, but still a sizable chunk of my money, ya know?
~$40 Naked 2, a Mac lipstick, and a bunch of random lippies all from a friend
$42 Julep purchases in swap groups: 15 polishes and one liquid eyeshadow
$25 Sephora: Tarte maracuja oil and eye cream set, shower gel pod, 2 BI birthday sets, ipad sleeve, philosophy deluxe sample, ten "luxury" samples, and shipping fees
$44 beauty.com: Paula's Choice BHA liquid, Moisturizer w/retinol, and a trial size vitamin serum booster thing.
$1.50 Daiso: Konjac sponge
10 cents Amazon.com: set of nail dotting tools
All my March purchases were things that I planned to try/buy and just waited until I found a good price. I'm starting to feel bad about Julep purchases because I have more than enough nail polish. It makes me happy, but it's still unnecessary spending.

So far this month:


$28 Julep gift card worth $75
$21 Popsugar April box
$20 BaubleBar necklace
I sort of feel like I shouldn't have spent money on a Julep gift card. On the other hand, it seems responsible because I KNOW I'll spend $75 on Julep eventually. :/

I had decided to spend $15 on the Too Faced blushes at Ulta, and the Popsugar box is only a few $ more to try a Too Faced product that I'm more interested in. And I expect to get a lot of use out of the BaubleBar necklace. I just don't want my spending to get out of control this month...

Upcoming spending challenges:


All the glorious sales posted in the Enablers thread.
I have $15 off of $40 at beauty.com. I have no idea what I'd use it on, other than yet another neutral eyeshadow palette that I probably don't need (Bareminerals Power Neutrals).
20% off coupon at Ulta. It's easy to ignore this for now, but if there's a bonus points event, I'll want to spend $80 to push me into Platinum level. I'm thinking of getting the Too Faced a la mode palette, a Stila set, some drugstore-brand lipsticks/glosses/stains, or maybe some perfume. It depends what GWPs are available.
15% off at Sephora. I hate their rewards program but what if I feel like buying something that Ulta doesn't sell? This is when I should be buying it, even if I don't know what "it" is. Lip Tars? YSL gloss stains?
BeautyDNA subscription: I want this so bad! I made an account but didn't actually subscribe yet. I'm resisting because I want to see how my skin deals with maracuja oil and Paula's Choice before I spend any more money on new skin products.
Julep subscription: Since I have that gift card, it should be easy for me to skip this month. But what if the colors/product are amazing?
Popsugar subscription: Yo, this is an expensive box. I need to just cancel it as soon as I receive my April box. I can always sign up again if future spoilers show something I need.
I'm sick of all my clothes and jewelry, and basically my wardrobe hasn't been updated in years (or at least it feels that way). I need to go through my closet and get rid of (or mend) the clothes I have before I am allowed to buy anything new.
I will feel entitled to spend extra money on myself because I'm getting promoted (very small pay increase) and because tax return.

In conclusion, I love making lists.


----------



## angienharry (Apr 4, 2014)

I added up my subs and I am spending $148 on subs a month plus extra for BB, sephora purchases oh and memebox . So I am visiting this thread. My Rules: NO new subs NO memebox....you have enough skin care for life 50 this month for extras. That will include necessities like deoderant, cotton balls etc. Also cut down subs. I already cut 27$ down by having my 2 grown sons and the hubs start paying for their own dollar shave club. Now maybe I can cut something of mine...lol


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome to all who have joined in here! it's awesome to have some new and returning faces.

So I'm lighting a candle and holding it up with all the other ones who already spent $$$ .... Granted, not my money, but still money. lol. El hubs and brother in law gifted me $20 to go have some fun with (I think they both felt guilty that they've been playing video games almost every night and I get bored fast). So I printed out 2 coupons (revlon had a $1 off any item), skipped over to Walgreens and made a bit of damage. I walked out with 3 lipsticks, a lip gloss, and a bottle of wet n wild black nail polish.

Did I need any of it? *nope*. So even though it was not my money, I am counting this as a relapse and minor set back on my no-buy because I should have been more aware of the fact that there was no need for any of it. Not only that but two of the lippies ended up being dupes for something I already had. GAH! Revlon sucked me in. I also got the blah's after snow started falling again (we're going to end up totaling about 8 inches of snow...it's freaking April....), and that's when I always become the weakest for finding new shinies to entertain me. I don't feel too bad about the black nail polish, though. Of all colors I had, a nice creamy black was the one thing missing. I have another one that's black but really it's more like...gunmetal with some shiny stuff, and I just wanted a black color. 

Sigh. So here's to promising myself I'll do better the rest of the month. If I keep it at this then my final verdict for the month won't be horrible..I just need to make sure I don't go buying more stuff. 

---

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really need to stop spending money on makeup! Today my husband came home and said "Wow you look great, did you get a hair cut or is that new makeup?"...Never, ever, ever, does he notice anything!

So what was so different??? I had to rush to get ready because a client wanted to meet me last minute and I only had 15 minutes to pull myself together. I went to my old drugstore stash: foundation, brows, eyeshadow and blush....Great so I look better in my $8 foundation then I do in my $110 hourglass immaculate (2 colors mixed).



 

*just signed up for the popsugar deal....that low buy lasted all of 30 minutes. Next month for sure.

LOL! This always seems to happen. I have also noticed that my hubby sometimes will love something on me that is drugstore, but hate something else that I thought looked great because it was high end... In the end I think it doesn't matter how inexpensive something is, if it does the job and it's flattering to boot then that's the cherry on top. I had some hourglass items and returned them all because not only are they SPENDY AS HECK, I hated the way they looked on me. I'm much happier with less expensive items. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackiee21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all! I'm joining the no buy thread this month since I did major damage last month! My boyfriend even noticed that my makeup addiction is getting a little out of hand. I promised myself (&amp; my bf) that I would lay low with my makeup purchases.

So far I spent $1.08 on a bare escentuals order and $10.83 on my Ipsy subscription.

I will be using up a $15 Amazon gf to get the Solid Beauty Blender cleanser.

I hope I can survive not buying makeup this month. I actually had a no-buy in January which was successful so I hope April is good to me. 



 
Welcome! skip the beauty blender cleanser...baby shampoo works just as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> same with free &amp; clear (bottle with pump, white, has blue writing) which you can get from walgreens for a fraction of the cost of the beauty blender cleanser. In all honesty I think the thing's just a big ol' gimmick. Use your $15 for something fun instead.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spent way too much money today.

I had an early morning conference call and then I was going to go to Sephora to swatch and see if anything was worthy of getting at 15%. We missed the exit to the mall and stumbled upon the grand opening (or second day?) of a new strip mall here in MKE. I did some damage at Nordstrom Rack and Ulta. Could've been A LOT worse. I don't feel too bad since I did decide on the UD foundation and that was 20% off. I picked up some other stuff and spent $60 here. Nordstrom Rack though I went a little nuts $14 5 piece Stila smudge stick set... Polish... A lot. I think I spent $60 here too. Then Cheesecake Factory for late lunch / early dinner - only $10 thanks to happy hour deals though





Overall YIKES. a lot of money to drop at once. But, I was holding a lot more stuff and was able to put things down one by one.





Oh miss. Hang in there. nordstrom rack always gets me when they have awesome stuff there... ugh. :C so im avoiding that store like the plague.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... there went $20 of my $25 splurge budget.  I've had a long, very stressful day.  My 4-year-old was sent home early from preschool with pinkeye.  Thankfully, the doctor got us in right away and called in an Rx for antibiotic eyedrops, but when I went to pick up the Rx, they made me wait for over 20 mins before telling me that they didn't have the drops in stock!  Luckily, I was at a store by the doc's 20 mins away from my house, and the store 5 mins from my house (and thankfully on the way home) had the drops and they had them all packaged and ready by the time I got there. 

What made the whole situation worse is I went ahead and picked up my 6-year-old from school at the same time so I wouldn't be running back and forth, and it seems that was a mistake.  I had to carry his sick, sleepy, whiny 42-lb brother around, and I was just not in the mood to put up with shenanigans.  I had promised him a slushie from Sonic if he could behave while at the doctors and Walmart for the Rx, and he 1) wouldn't listen when I asked him not to touch stuff just in case he was *contaminated* too, and 2) decided his brother had come down with the Black Plague and didn't want to come within 20 feet of us, which is Not Good at a large, crowded store.  He got no slushie.  And therefore, neither did I (and after that craziness, I probably wanted one worse than him!).

So when I saw several spoilers AND a half-off code for the April PopSugar box, I caved.  Thankfully, there's only ONE makeup item, and most of the things are home-oriented.  So not a total loss, but I've told myself that it's my treat for the Afternoon From Hell.  And for my husband walking through the door this afternoon, KNOWING how my afternoon went, and immediately asking me about the housework I did that day.  Let's just say he's lucky to be alive, lol.  



 

ETA with a Note to the Pharmacist:  Sorry for laughing when you told me to have my now whiny and squirmy 4-year-old "rest quietly with his eyes closed" for 10 minutes after giving him eye drops.  He will want to run free after I hold him down in a Vulcan Death Grip to administer the meds. So I was 90% not kidding when I asked for some tranquilizer darts to go along with the eye drops. 
lol @ the pharmacist note. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to Target today. I got makeup remover wipes from the beauty section and that's it. They had a lot of makeup on sale.
Good for you! skipping the makeup isles at target can be hard.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

UUUUGH.  can i rant for just a second?





I spent a good chunk of money on pants at GAP a week or so ago when they had 40% off online. I spent about $70 on two pairs (ok so not too much money...but a lot to me!). I had a pair of black pants that I picked up in store, LOVED, and they fit so well. So I decided to buy a back up pair of black and a blue pair as well. The blue pair does not zip. at all. like I *barely* fit into it. Well, I acutally don't fit into them - they don't zip. The material is also different from the black ones? Like, heavier but in a weird velvety way (or like...the equivalent of a microfiber couch but in pants form when the black ones are definitely more cottony). The black pair is perrrfect though.

I know this rant wasn't make up related BUT as part of my general-life-low-buy, I was in the clear to shop for clothes but for me this meant shopping smarter. I'm pretty disappointed. I could keep the pants until I lose weight but, yikes. They're such a disappointment!

I'll probably pop by the mall to make a return. I'll try *not* to pick anything up from Sephora - especially considering that I was just there yesterday!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 4, 2014)

@usofjessamerica man I hate that!  Women's clothing is hard enough when the sizes vary WILDLY from store to store - but you should at least be able to order 2 of the same type of pants in the same size from the same company and expect them to FIT!!!

Needless to say this has happened to me before.  So annoying.  Definitely return them!  (and then RUN AWAY from Sephora! Haha I know when I return something then I'm like "Well now I have X dollars more!  Ooh, look at the pretties!")


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

@magicalmom ..yeah back to the store the blue ones go! like when you have the options "black" or "blue", wouldn't it be safe to assume that the "blue" is the blue version of the black? I think I'm MOST annoyed by the fact that the fabric is different! back to gap they go!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 4, 2014)

So I was about to pull the trigger on the popsugar box since it really is a good deal, but I don't need it. The site won't load correctly on my work computer and there's no like...submit or purchase button that I can click. I'm taking this as a sign from the no buy gods that I do not need to buy this!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was about to pull the trigger on the popsugar box since it really is a good deal, but I don't need it. The site won't load correctly on my work computer and there's no like...submit or purchase button that I can click. I'm taking this as a sign from the no buy gods that I do not need to buy this!
i didn't end up buying it even though i told the enablers thread i would



 I don't actually need any of it and I got scared of accidentally forgetting to NOT cancel.


----------



## page5 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was about to pull the trigger on the popsugar box since it really is a good deal, but I don't need it. The site won't load correctly on my work computer and there's no like...submit or purchase button that I can click. I'm taking this as a sign from the no buy gods that I do not need to buy this!

I almost caved too but I looked at the palette online and the colors did not interest me. I have plenty of neutrals. Nothing else in the box excited me so an easy pass and I saved $20. Still, a great deal for those who are interested in the contents


----------



## BSquared (Apr 4, 2014)

YAY for resisting!!! I am proud of us!

And yeah, I WANTED it, but let's be real, I probably have at least 3 dupes of each color that's in there. The last thing I need is more freaking neutral eyeshadows. Like there's no way I could ever justify it other than "it's pretty, and it's cheap". And that is no excuse! $20 I could spend on something else!!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 4, 2014)

I brought the PopSugar box....but for my mom's Mother's Day gift. I have WAY too many dupes to justify buying that palette for myself. My mom started getting into makeup and she loves neutrals. Hopefully she's not turned off by the names of the shadows lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I brought the PopSugar box....but for my mom's Mother's Day gift. I have WAY too many dupes to justify buying that palette for myself. My mom started getting into makeup and she loves neutrals. Hopefully she's not turned off by the names of the shadows lol
i think that's a great idea!!! i was going through the other potential spoilers and i was thinking it would be great for my mom too!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
i think that's a great idea!!! i was going through the other potential spoilers and i was thinking it would be great for my mom too!

Yep, all of the spoilers are things that my mom would def use too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Apr 4, 2014)

> I brought the PopSugar box....but for my mom's Mother's Day gift. I have WAY too many dupes to justify buying that palette for myself. My mom started getting into makeup and she loves neutrals. Hopefully she's not turned off by the names of the shadows lol


 Hahaha that's so true for my mom, better than sex mascara... I purchase her Tarte at Christmas because the quality is good and the names are normal


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Hahaha that's so true for my mom, better than sex mascara... I purchase her Tarte at Christmas because the quality is good and the names are normal Lol I think it would be so awkward to give my mom 'better than sex' mascara (even though I love it).


----------



## BSquared (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I brought the PopSugar box....but for my mom's Mother's Day gift. I have WAY too many dupes to justify buying that palette for myself. My mom started getting into makeup and she loves neutrals. Hopefully she's not turned off by the names of the shadows lol
I wish my mom liked makeup!!!! It would be so much fun to get her stuff that I like to buy too....but unfortunately, my makeup obsession is definitely nature vs nurture.....


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UUUUGH.  can i rant for just a second?






I spent a good chunk of money on pants at GAP a week or so ago when they had 40% off online. I spent about $70 on two pairs (ok so not too much money...but a lot to me!). I had a pair of black pants that I picked up in store, LOVED, and they fit so well. So I decided to buy a back up pair of black and a blue pair as well. The blue pair does not zip. at all. like I *barely* fit into it. Well, I acutally don't fit into them - they don't zip. The material is also different from the black ones? Like, heavier but in a weird velvety way (or like...the equivalent of a microfiber couch but in pants form when the black ones are definitely more cottony). The black pair is perrrfect though.

I know this rant wasn't make up related BUT as part of my general-life-low-buy, I was in the clear to shop for clothes but for me this meant shopping smarter. I'm pretty disappointed. I could keep the pants until I lose weight but, yikes. They're such a disappointment!

I'll probably pop by the mall to make a return. I'll try *not* to pick anything up from Sephora - especially considering that I was just there yesterday!
I know exactly what you mean.  This is way more true with jeans, but in college I worked at Express and whenever ladies would find jeans they loved and wanted to grab another color I would always try to get them to try them on first even though it was the same kind &amp; size.  A lot of times they would fit differently.  Something about the way pant pieces are cut out that they are never from the same part of the fabric so they can't 100% match up/stretch/move exactly the same from pair to pair.  Also, people always loved the pair that I watched get tried on like 10 times that day.  Seems kinda icky, but hey it's already worn in!


----------



## Krystan (Apr 4, 2014)

I've already failed. 4 days in. 

$122 at American Eagle on some of my closet staples (which I never feel terribly bad about), and a few gifts.

I had a bad morning and it was retail therapy. 
Now I feel like I want to buy some makeup also, though... Maybe just one or two inexpensive items from my loves at Sephora...to curb my appetite.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok so I did good in March, except I went way over budget for my son's birthday party =X Now that its over I really have to crack down on myself to do no extra spending until vacation. I've been doing some SERIOUS subscription box window shopping to try and curb my shopping addiction. Less than 2 weeks until my vacation and then when I'm back its my birtdhday so I'm hoping I can hold out until then! I ordered two subscription boxes because they were free. I almost signed up for the free Julep box but I didn't like the colors this month. So I need to remember to cancel those boxes! Unless I really like one of them and then I might keep it because its only $6 a month. Its a snack box and I spend way more than that on food at work so it might be a good way to save money. Speaking of which I really need to take it easy on food spending in general. I bet I've spent over $100 at McAlister's alone in the past month. I can't help it though! Its so delicious! Panera is getting a lot of my money too. I just hate eating at the "less expensive but worse for you" places around work. I would bring my lunch but 1) My 1yr old keeps me busy enough when I'm at home and 2) I really just enjoy leaving the building on my lunch breaks at work. I know I'm going to go to McAlister's tonight though lol Their potato salad and sweet tea is calling my name! Anyway, I went ahead and subsribed to Ipsy because I just really want it and I know I will spend my birthday money on a subsription. So since there is a wait list I figured it would be ok to do it in advance and if it goes through before I come back from vacation its only $10 so it won't kill me. When I come back from vacation I'm going to sign up for Nailette and then order a Loot Crate for the boyfriend. I really want to get something for the little guy too but I would prefer a box that is for Mom and Baby and I just can't find one that I like. I only want to spend around $20 for it.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 4, 2014)

I just had to do the same thing. Basically I googled "Laptop Repair" and my city. I had to call around but eventually I found someone who did it for $160 and it only took him like 2 days. $160 is actually a really good price because everyone else kept quoting me over $200. I tried to hold out with the cracked screen because I hated to spend so much but eventually it just had to be fixed. I should probably mention however that the person who did mine was just some collge kid with a website lol, he didn't work for a company or anything. I dropped it off at his house &gt;.&gt; But he had a good online reputation.



> Non beauty, but kind of necessary for MUT - I need to get my laptop's screen replaced. Â I was quite stupid and left my laptop closed on the floor, and during a kid/dog chase through the living room, SOMEONE stepped on my computer. Â There's a huge spiderweb crack radiating out from the right side, and whole portions of the screen around the cracks is black. Â It's kind of funny, because the pattern looks like a dinosaur footprint on my screen, but really not, because I have to grab my screen and scoot it around to see every word/image. Â Has anyone ever had a similar situation and knows approximately how much it is to get the screen replaced at a Best Buy - type location? Â (Neither my hubby nor I are good at fixing computers, and we haven't lived here very long and don't know any good local computer repair shops.)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I almost signed up for the free Julep box but I didn't like the colors this month.
FYI, the free/intro boxes don't change each month. Julep tweaks them a few times a year, but I think it's just when they run out of stock.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 4, 2014)

I just placed my Sephora order, and I was actually under my budget for myself! I am really proud of myself for this because it required flexing a lot of willpower muscles and really asking whether I needed something or was just thinking ohh pretty/shiny/etc.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 4, 2014)

I almost caved today.

I had a fight with the guy I am seeing (complicated) and I had to get some personal products at the store and I walked by the makeup and just stared at it. But I had to remember that it would only make me happy for a split second and would not solve any of my problems so I walked away.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 4, 2014)

I shopped today, but I justified it, lol. Two $1 Sephora orders to get some samples that I wanted to try (allowed) and a 50% April Popsugar box. I can sell a couple of things that I don't want from the PS box and it will more than make up the cost so I felt justified and I do actually need some of the items in the box.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 4, 2014)

Well that certainly sucks. I liked the ones before-hand but I was holding off since I'm on the no-buy. I swear they JUST changed.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI, the free/intro boxes don't change each month. Julep tweaks them a few times a year, but I think it's just when they run out of stock.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
The previous product was Luxe Repair Serum. I'm not sure when they changed it to Mighty Oil Stick (sometime since November, which is when I signed up). I know they've changed a couple polishes since then (Classic w/a Twist intro had Myrtle and Isla, and now I think it's Myrtle and Florence), but no drastic changes. The intro boxes are still a great deal. The Mighty stick has been great for my nails, I think Myrtle is one of their best, and I know people really love Lola and Zelda (I don't own either though).

But yeah, the intro boxes stay the same. The Maven window for box options is the 20th-24th of every month. If you sign up before the 18th of the month, you'll get your intro box and then be able to choose your maven box for that month. If you sign up after the 18th, you'll get your intro box and your first "real" maven box will be the next month. Hope that helps!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been wearing a whole lot of shimmery brown eyeliner this month, and specifically a stila smudge stick that is probably going to run out soon, so I went to Sephora during lunch today to let a coworker use my Rouge discount (she wanted mascara, and letting her use my discount meant I got the points, and then it turned out that they were still giving away the Rouge bags and samples!) and swatch the UD pencils even though I'm on an eyeliner no-acquisition -- and I think that Corrupt is exactly what I want.  But!  I made it out of there without buying anything or even swatching anything other than exactly the eyeliners I was contemplating!  If the smudge stick does run out, I have dozens of blue/green/purple pencils to use, so I'm holding out to see what the April and May Starboxes contain and whether their next loyalty reward is another $35 discount code.  If we don't get the shimmery brown liner of my dreams in one of the boxes and we do get a discount code, I'll order a pencil (among other things, but the pencil is vital here) with the code.  If not, I'll get one from Birchbox using points.  Well, gift cards that I purchased with points.  Close enough.  Either way, I won't be spending actual money.  

(A no-acquisition bans even using points or a discount code to get something for free, but since I'm looking at buying this to replace something I've used up rather than to augment my MUST HAVE ALL OF THE PURPLES collection, I am okay with getting this particular item this way.  I love my colorful blue/green/purple pencils, so I have a whole lot of each, but I also have a lot of green/aqua shadows I wear mostly in the spring that I have discovered look best on me with shimmery brown liner, so I'm not willing to use this one up and not replace it.)


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

Spending my day cleaning and packing for the move ...holy crap do I have a lot of stuff. Going to be donating a bunch of ol' clothes, I think. Trip to goodwill tonight. 

I'm exhausted and don't even want to put on makeup... one would think weekends would be days for me to play with it and have some fun. NOPE. Nothing. I might consider getting "ready" to go to goodwill but uhm...maybe not. lol. 

Sigh.

Sometimes I wonder why I bother wanting more shinies if I'm not going to wear them...


----------



## BSquared (Apr 5, 2014)

Good luck with the move! I made about a zillion trips to the goodwill when we moved, we were literally on a first name basis with the collection dude. It's amazing how much stuff you accumulate over the years.

I want to buyyyy stuff today as I'm at work and I am NOT feeling it and just want to order pretties. I do need face wash though (and it's allowed on my no-buy) so maybe I'll just order that to squash it a little. I  keep holding out for my 20% ulta coupon to show up but I don't think it ever will, so might as well  bite the bullet and get my 15% at Sephora while I can.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 5, 2014)

Whoa. I just decided to go through my two Glossyboxes of samples and it was kind of shocking. I have a LOT of samples, both foils and deluxe. It kind of stressed me out because sometimes one foil last many, many uses. But I organized them a little better and I put out several that I am going to use this week!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa. I just decided to go through my two Glossyboxes of samples and it was kind of shocking. I have a LOT of samples, both foils and deluxe. It kind of stressed me out because sometimes one foil last many, many uses. But I organized them a little better and I put out several that I am going to use this week!

I know how you feel - I'm not even a samples person nor do I have any box subscriptions, and yet I still have a ton of samples to go through...wtf. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good luck with the move! I made about a zillion trips to the goodwill when we moved, we were literally on a first name basis with the collection dude. It's amazing how much stuff you accumulate over the years.

I want to buyyyy stuff today as I'm at work and I am NOT feeling it and just want to order pretties. I do need face wash though (and it's allowed on my no-buy) so maybe I'll just order that to squash it a little. I  keep holding out for my 20% ulta coupon to show up but I don't think it ever will, so might as well  bite the bullet and get my 15% at Sephora while I can.

Thank you! It's ridiculous. I also found shoes I had forgotten about! I love them but some will only really look good once I slim my legs down a bit (like ankle booties and such). Sigh. The things we do for beauty.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm really only interested in getting the It Girl box since its the only one with all polish. The other two come with some cuticle pen or something and I don't mess with my cuticles at all so I wouldn't use it. Previously I think It Girl was offering me a purple, silver and maybe a white polish - now its teal, yellow and the same white I think. I'm just not really feeling them.

Its good to know the windows though in case I do decide to pull the trigger on it. I'll probably just keep waiting until they change the colors again though.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The previous product was Luxe Repair Serum. I'm not sure when they changed it to Mighty Oil Stick (sometime since November, which is when I signed up). I know they've changed a couple polishes since then (Classic w/a Twist intro had Myrtle and Isla, and now I think it's Myrtle and Florence), but no drastic changes. The intro boxes are still a great deal. The Mighty stick has been great for my nails, I think Myrtle is one of their best, and I know people really love Lola and Zelda (I don't own either though).

But yeah, the intro boxes stay the same. The Maven window for box options is the 20th-24th of every month. If you sign up before the 18th of the month, you'll get your intro box and then be able to choose your maven box for that month. If you sign up after the 18th, you'll get your intro box and your first "real" maven box will be the next month. Hope that helps!


----------



## trustlust (Apr 5, 2014)

OMG, ya'll. I went into to K-Mart (I was just killing time before The Shoe Dept opened, I'm not suppose to buy shoes this month, but I'll be purchasing new Converse next month, shopping around) and they had literally over 20 boxes stuffed with make-up and nail polish on clearance at 1-5$ each. It was so so so so hard, but I resisted the pretties. It stressed me out a little bit, but I did it.

I did place a Sephora order on Thursday, but it was for the face wash that I knew I needed to replace. I almost bought the Naked2 palette, but I'm starting a bariatric weight loss program in a little over a week, so I decided I would use the Naked2 palette as a reward goal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did, however, use one of my 'oops' buys for the month today. I needed a make-up mirror pretty badly, my boyfriend's house isn't exactly girl-friendly yet. So, I went to Ross and got a really cute one for 17$, well under my oops allowance of 50$.

Now, if I can make it off of Birchbox's website with only ordering my boyfriend some beard conditioner (we're still silly kids and make each other Easter baskets, lol), I'll feel accomplished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Oh yeah, I bought 2 e-liquid oils for my vaporizer today as well, but that was also a listed known-expense for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't consider this cheating. I was looking at Chanel blue mascara and my parents bought it for me as a birthday present...but I may have asked them to do it lol I don't mess around with Chanel though. Nope.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't consider this cheating. I was looking at Chanel blue mascara and my parents bought it for me as a birthday present...but I may have asked them to do it lol I don't mess around with Chanel though. Nope.

@MIKAGlam I'm pretty sure there's a law that you can't pass up free Chanel!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@MIKAGlam I'm pretty sure there's a law that you can't pass up free Chanel!  Happy Birthday!
My thoughts exactly! Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah you don't say no to free Chanel. Today was so BAD at work!! I will not shop I will not shop.....putting off my face wash order because I don't trust myself on ulta or sephoras website right now. Started looking and said nope nope nope! No buy life is hard y'all.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah you don't say no to free Chanel.

Today was so BAD at work!! I will not shop I will not shop.....putting off my face wash order because I don't trust myself on ulta or sephoras website right now. Started looking and said nope nope nope! No buy life is hard y'all.
You ain't lyin! lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 5, 2014)

I spent the entire day yesterday shopping with my sister! I brought her to the new strip all thingy. She dropped some money at Old Navy. I ended up spending $22 at Ulta - stuff for my sister mostly. I owed her for drinks a couple weeks ago so this evened us out. I bought myself a comb and hair elastics. I needed it! I also ordered jeans from Levi's. I forgot to return my wonky gap pants though. Oopsies. But yeah, about sizing - I know a number is just a number but... I'm usually a 16-18 but Levi's seat measurement puts me at like a 26 (or 38 in jeans sizes). Despite the number being a blow to my ego, the jeans I got fit perrrrrfect i got the supreme curve skinny jeans. I'm bummed because they're not skinny, skinny leg... More straight. Definitely will look good with flats but not skinny enough to tuck into boots. But my booty looks gooood. Anyway, after this week's money spending extravaganza, I think I'm done. I'm not loving the urban decay foundation I bought but that could just be because my skin is a little dry right now and the foundation is emphasizing that. But I got it all out of my system! Done! No more shopping!


----------



## saku (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I spent the entire day yesterday shopping with my sister! I brought her to the new strip all thingy. She dropped some money at Old Navy. I ended up spending $22 at Ulta - stuff for my sister mostly. I owed her for drinks a couple weeks ago so this evened us out. I bought myself a comb and hair elastics. I needed it!

I also ordered jeans from Levi's. I forgot to return my wonky gap pants though. Oopsies. But yeah, about sizing - I know a number is just a number but... I'm usually a 16-18 but Levi's seat measurement puts me at like a 26 (or 38 in jeans sizes). Despite the number being a blow to my ego, the jeans I got fit perrrrrfect i got the supreme curve skinny jeans. I'm bummed because they're not skinny, skinny leg... More straight. Definitely will look good with flats but not skinny enough to tuck into boots. But my booty looks gooood.

Anyway, after this week's money spending extravaganza, I think I'm done. I'm not loving the urban decay foundation I bought but that could just be because my skin is a little dry right now and the foundation is emphasizing that. But I got it all out of my system! Done! No more shopping!
i wanna get some proper jeans some time. i always just buy a few at a time at aeropostale since forever. they have frequent sales and i already know my size, so i end up getting something like 4 jeans for $50. lol. ALL of my jeans are from aeropostale. i think i already have all the styles and washes. someday i'll own other brands too. levi's is def something i'd wanna look into! if only i'm not so lazy going into the store for proper fitting....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wanna get some proper jeans some time. i always just buy a few at a time at aeropostale since forever. they have frequent sales and i already know my size, so i end up getting something like 4 jeans for $50. lol. ALL of my jeans are from aeropostale. i think i already have all the styles and washes. someday i'll own other brands too. levi's is def something i'd wanna look into! if only i'm not so lazy going into the store for proper fitting....
i dont live near a levi's store and they don't carry above a ... 14? i think? so i had to take a gamble on these. they're a nicer quality denim. i usually just buy gap jeans but their quality has gone sooo downhill and everything is flimsy, thin, and super stretchy but in a cheap way. I think that if you know Aeropostale or whatever brand works for you, then stick to it!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I spent the entire day yesterday shopping with my sister! I brought her to the new strip all thingy. She dropped some money at Old Navy. I ended up spending $22 at Ulta - stuff for my sister mostly. I owed her for drinks a couple weeks ago so this evened us out. I bought myself a comb and hair elastics. I needed it!
Aww, fun! I wish I lived closer to my sisters. We all have different but kind of complementary styles, so it's always a good balance of enabling and being honest about what looks weird or is a bad purchase.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

I want makeup.

I want makeup.

I want makeup.

I want to spend.

... :C

This is horrible! I have a giant itch to go crazy hauling, and it's dumb because there's nothing I need. Perhaps it's boredom? stress? IDK.


----------



## angienharry (Apr 5, 2014)

> I want makeup. I want makeup. I want makeup. I want to spend. ... :C This is horrible! I have a giant itch to go crazy hauling, and it's dumb because there's nothing I need. Perhaps it's boredom? stress? IDK.Â


 Stay strong! Distract yourself, read a book maybeðŸ˜Š I've been fighting the 15%off at sephora code. I did it though. No sephora for me. There was nothing I could even think of that I needed but I felt like I was wasting it if I didn't use it. But I prevailed and you can too!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Stay strong!
Distract yourself, read a book maybeðŸ˜Š
I've been fighting the 15%off at sephora code. I did it though. No sephora for me. There was nothing I could even think of that I needed but I felt like I was wasting it if I didn't use it. But I prevailed and you can too!!!
thank you darling! I stopped looking at haul videos on youtube and started looking at project pan ones, which usually get me back to an "omg it takes so freaking long to finish this, why do i need more than one?!" mentality. I also closed out all makeup related websites.

I've been LEMMING hard after almay's lip balms, which i own one of and now want all the other colors, as well as illamasqua.... i think i will be slowly replacing some items with illamasqua items, because the brand is so amazing, quality wise, and also cruelty free. but for now i have no money T-T and i am trying to be good about my no-buy.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want makeup.

I want makeup.

I want makeup.

I want to spend.

... :C

This is horrible! I have a giant itch to go crazy hauling, and it's dumb because there's nothing I need. Perhaps it's boredom? stress? IDK. 
omgggg, me too! i just wanna shop today. i resisted all my window shopping today, but i've been beggingggg my boyfriend to take me on a sephora haul tomorrow. lol. it's been a no go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omgggg, me too! i just wanna shop today. i resisted all my window shopping today, but i've been beggingggg my boyfriend to take me on a sephora haul tomorrow. lol. it's been a no go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just recently have started getting more into lipstick and lip gloss and .... i want every freaking color under the sun. All of the maybelline lipsticks, all of the revlon lipsticks, all of the milani lipsticks, all of the almay lip balms, all of the rimmel apocalips, all of the mac lipsticks... etc etc. Then there's the lip glosses.... omg. Like, I freaking want everything. God knows I don't even have enough money for it, and it takes me a lifetime and then some to make it through a single tube of gloss, but for some reason the idea of colorful lips just has me drooling. gah!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 6, 2014)

So I'm going to have to go ahead with my Paula's Choice order some time this week. The winter has ended and my foundation really wasn't meant for combination skin. Why did it have to be such a good color match?! I tried a sample of the PC Shine Stopper last week and when I finished it I may have looked accusingly at the little jar I had depotted it into. So, I think I'll be picking up the full size and maybe the SPF moisturizer. I'm trying to make myself wait until the current round of sales ends on the site before I pull the trigger and use the coupon code ebates has. Which then has me debating on if I should get, um, something not on my approved list until after my test since that code is one-time use.


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, so I've been thinking of going on a low-buy/no-buy for a while and since I just made a bunch of purchases and am now pretty well-stocked with stuff I need, I have decided it's a good time to actually start






Quote:

Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just recently have started getting more into lipstick and lip gloss and .... i want every freaking color under the sun. All of the maybelline lipsticks, all of the revlon lipsticks, all of the milani lipsticks, all of the almay lip balms, all of the rimmel apocalips, all of the mac lipsticks... etc etc. Then there's the lip glosses.... omg. Like, I freaking want everything. God knows I don't even have enough money for it, and it takes me a lifetime and then some to make it through a single tube of gloss, but for some reason the idea of colorful lips just has me drooling. gah! 
I feel the same way! My problem is that I like having complete "collections" of stuff - so I bought all of the Revlon Lip Butters back in Dec/Jan when they were on sale at Ulta. I'm really trying to prevent myself from buying a different brand/line of lipstick before I finish my lip butters because then I'll want to collect all of them, too!


----------



## trustlust (Apr 6, 2014)

BAHHHHHH. I caved. :/ I bought a UD Smoked palette (a palette I've been really, really, really wanting) off eBay tonight. But I don't feel bad about it, so I think it's going to be okay. I start my bariatric weight loss program a week from Tuesday, so now, I have to get serious about Monday. Groceries ain't gonna be cheap, ya'll. lol.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

April seems to be turning into a tough month for all of us...we're only 7 days in and having some struggles already. but remember this is a one-day-at-a-time type of thing. 

I am glad to come back and say I weathered my giant "OMG GOTTA HAVE IT" day and no purchases made. I'm still good on my no-buy, so far. Now I just gotta put my efforts into something else. I have fallen off the gym bandwagon while we still spend our nights packing for our move, so instead I am trying (as best as I can anyway) to focus on eating healthy... it's a tall task, friends.

Hope everyone's having a happy Monday.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm doing OK-ish so far. I made an ulta order yesterday, but it was face wash (which was allowed), and dry shampoo (which I didn't list as allowed, but is a necessity and I'm almost out so I"m not feeling the slightest bit bad about this). Only thing I didn't need was a body scrub, but I was $6 away from free shipping, so I threw in a tree hut one, basically making it $2 ($8 for the scrub, but it cancelled out the $5.95 shipping cost) so I think that's ok.

I have a full cart at Sephora but I've been resisting pulling the trigger. I spent a ridiculous amount of money at Chic Week so I do NOT need to order anything else. Good luck everyone!! I agree, this month seems hard. I think it's a combination of all the sales right now + new pretties for spring.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing OK-ish so far. I made an ulta order yesterday, but it was face wash (which was allowed), and dry shampoo (which I didn't list as allowed, but is a necessity and I'm almost out so I"m not feeling the slightest bit bad about this). Only thing I didn't need was a body scrub, but I was $6 away from free shipping, so I threw in a tree hut one, basically making it $2 ($8 for the scrub, but it cancelled out the $5.95 shipping cost) so I think that's ok.

I have a full cart at Sephora but I've been resisting pulling the trigger. I spent a ridiculous amount of money at Chic Week so I do NOT need to order anything else. Good luck everyone!! I agree, this month seems hard. I think it's a combination of all the sales right now + new pretties for spring.
Don't pull the trigger on sephora! if you don't need it then it's not a good deal. Sales + Spring = hardest thing ever. I've been CRAVING color... which is probably where the whole mess of wanting stuff is coming from. 

I'm getting by so far just by finding items I haven't used in a bit and using them for a while... hope it sticks.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm really glad I didn't write any rules for this month because I would have blown them by now. I made a $55 order for Chic Week from Sephora - no makeup (REN cleansing water, cotton rounds, and a Tarte brush that was super friggin expensive). I also have an order at Ulta for today or tomorrow because a lovely lady put an extra code up for grabs. That will be the Anastasia Bold Brow kit, EOS smooth lip balm, Tangle Teezer, and then my sister is getting the UD book of shadows. I need to order a body for the reborn doll I'm working on ($13 ish) by the end of the month. There are quite a few expensive makeup products that I'm dying to get but I am resisting because the cash flow isn't endless. I went to Woodfield last week and spent about $40 between Ulta, AE, Aeropostale, B&amp;BW (actually free... just used the coupon for a free travel item), MAC (got the Fix+ mini. still trying to decide if I like it), and Delia's. 

The main problem with Woodfield is that every time I go there, I come out wanting a minimum of $250 of stuff. ATM I really want a Victoria's Secret sports bra (open back player one I believe) but I'm going to hold out for their SAS. 

The point of this big long post is that I'm a shopaholic. People define that differently but I'm almost there. At least I'm nowhere near hitting Platinum or VIB. 

I apologize if this post was enabling - hold out! More sales will come ;D


----------



## cumber1137 (Apr 7, 2014)

April :

  I walked around Sephora on Sunday and bought clearance Lorac concealer since I'm almost out of my current concealer, as well as, the Pantone blush palette and used the Chic Week 15% off. Now I'm done. I have a cart full of stuff online but I'm ignoring it.

I'll probably need face wash by the end of the month but that's all I'm allowed. I am so close to finishing Bella Bamba by Benefit which is my HG blush and back at Christmas I bought a replacement so I'm totally fine with that.

Basically I'm on a makeup no buy because I have plenty.

I'm also looking to find all my freebies from Sephora that I never got around to using and sell them as a lot on ebay. I'm adopted so I can't give any of my makeup that doesn't work to my mom or my sister since I'm dark brown and they are blue eyed and blond hair. This makes getting rid of things so difficult.


----------



## katielp (Apr 7, 2014)

> I'm really glad I didn't write any rules for this month because I would have blown them by now. I made a $55 order for Chic Week from Sephora - no makeup (REN cleansing water, cotton rounds, and a Tarte brush that was super friggin expensive). I also have an order at Ulta for today or tomorrow because a lovely lady put an extra code up for grabs. That will be the Anastasia Bold Brow kit, EOS smooth lip balm, Tangle Teezer, and then my sister is getting the UD book of shadows. I need to order a body for the reborn doll I'm working on ($13 ish) by the end of the month. There are quite a few expensive makeup products that I'm dying to get but I am resisting because the cash flow isn't endless. I went to Woodfield last week and spent about $40 between Ulta, AE, Aeropostale, B&amp;BW (actually free... just used the coupon for a free travel item), MAC (got the Fix+ mini. still trying to decide if I like it), and Delia's.Â  The main problem with Woodfield is that every time I go there, I come out wanting a minimum of $250 of stuff. ATM I really want a Victoria's Secret sports bra (open back player one I believe) but I'm going to hold out for their SAS.Â  The point of this big long post is that I'm a shopaholic. People define that differently but I'm almost there. At least I'm nowhere near hitting Platinum or VIB.Â  I apologize if this post was enabling - hold out! More sales will come ;D


 I used to live in an apartment less then 5 minutes away from wood field. Now I live about 20 min away and I save so much money just because I rarely feel like driving over there.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 7, 2014)

> I used to live in an apartment less then 5 minutes away from wood field. Now I live about 20 min away and I save so much money just because I rarely feel like driving over there.


 I live 45 minutes away so getting my mother to agree to take me there (I'm too young to drive) is rare. I'm generally there about three times a year. But places like LUSH and Sephora take me like an hour each so I'm a pain to shop with. I take my time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2014)

Ugh. My boyfriend is out of town this week. You know what that means? going out with my friends EVERY. NIGHT. even though i'm not shopping or anything, i'm spending SO MUCH MONEY on food out. like whats wrong with me?! we went grocery shopping before he left! I'm so sorry if I sound like such a whiny girl but I'm usually the one who leaves for a week (or semester?) at a time for school/work stuff so its so odd being home alone!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 7, 2014)

I caved when I found out my Sephora had the new perfume sampler with the mini bottles that is always out of stock online. I'm okay with it because the minis are cute and I got the full size Nirvana White at no extra cost. Plus I got the 15% off due to chic week. It won't happen again this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
However, I'm going to allow myself to buy eyelash glue, probably this week. I lost my other tube, and I have so many fake eyelashes laying around that I want to put to use.


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 7, 2014)

Haven't bought anything except planned items from chic week! I need to stay frugal, though, because of my new (but used) car. For those of you with full carts: try moving he items onto your loves list instead! I find that having something on a wishlist instead of a shopping cart makes it seem further away and not so easily attainable. More often than not, in fact probably 80% of the time, I take items off of my wishlist because the want for them disappears after a while.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 7, 2014)

It looks like I'm not the only one struggling this month! So far the purchases I have made have been within my low buy rules, but I am feeling the urge to spend, spend, spend! I'm taking it one day at a time and continuing to focus on using up products and samples.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 7, 2014)

UGH It's hard not to buy anything. I have an urge to do a high end lippie haul. Must. Resist.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 7, 2014)

I know I blew 80% of my splurge budget within the first few days of this month on the April PopSugar box, but I honestly haven't felt the urge to shop since then. I think my stash is really starting to get to me. I have So. Much. Stuff. And it refuses to go away. I'm trying to finish up this Fresh Sugar Lip in Petal (I hit "pan" on it a few weeks ago and have been digging the rest out with a lip brush) and I swear it multiplies at night while I'm sleeping. It's time to reorganize my stash! Even though I feel successful now, I know I'll be tempted many more times throughout the month. And if I can tell myself "I don't care if it has a great GWP, you already have a million eyeshadows", maybe I can walk away from the online shopping cart!


----------



## katielp (Apr 7, 2014)

> I know I blew 80% of my splurge budget within the first few days of this month on the April PopSugar box, but I honestly haven't felt the urge to shop since then. I think my stash is really starting to get to me. I have So. Much. Stuff. And it refuses to go away. I'm trying to finish up this Fresh Sugar Lip in Petal (I hit "pan" on it a few weeks ago and have been digging the rest out with a lip brush) and I swear it multiplies at night while I'm sleeping. It's time to reorganize my stash! Even though I feel successful now, I know I'll be tempted many more times throughout the month. And if I can tell myself "I don't care if it has a great GWP, you already have a million eyeshadows", maybe I can walk away from the online shopping cart!


 THIS. April has been soooo hard! Too many sales, too many new products that I've avoided successfully until all these recent sales. So far I went under budget at Sephora, but only cuz they didn't have what I wanted in stock. Picked up a couple basics at Ulta. And I grabbed a lipstick today at Walgreens totally unneeded but at least I finally found my HG my lips but better shade! Oh and I might have purchased two popsugar boxes. But at least I cancelled my second birchbox account?!? There's still things I want (hourglass blushes I'm looking at you) but I doubt will go back in stock before the sale ends. Right now I'm wanting ALL the things


----------



## missionista (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, people, April IS hard.  I bought my allowed makeup remover at the drugstore.  OK, fine.  But I am stressed about so many things right now (money, moving, kid's current school, which school kid will be in next year, etc.) that it would be really fun to go shopping!  I know it won't help.  I even played with a few eyeshadows I have today in an attempt to keep my UD lemming at bay.  I liked the look.  I didn't buy anything.  BUT I WANTED TO!  SO BAD!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought an elf blush brush which I don't regret. I needed it for my highlighters. I think thats all the brushes I need though. (I have a makeup brush addiction) I mean for $3 it's not that big of a deal...I normally use MAC brushes so at least I am trying to save money by using Elf, but I do find myself reaching for my elf ones more.


----------



## HD90 (Apr 8, 2014)

Already blew my no buy goal out of the water, this is really sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why can't I resist a good deal when there is nothing I need! Very disappointed in myself but hopefully I will have more self control the rest of this month.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 8, 2014)

Hang in there, everyone.

I've been struggling still because in my brain, all I want to do is go shopping. There's like a billion things that need to be accomplished right now: packing, for one, and making sure that all of our funds are safely tucked away for the expenses that buying a home entails... then there's all the other things I need to get done as well. Yet all I can think of is how much I want to go to ulta and grab some of the old packaging tarte blushes, and haul a bunch of lip products I don't need right now.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure could use with winning the lottery right about now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 8, 2014)

i caved and ordered something from beauty.com to get a gwp...ugh.

in other news, i think i found the *right* foundation. i've been using this sample of Bare Minerals Ready. I used to use it religously in high school. i know i stopped for some reason though... if i get to the outlet I'll stop by the Bare Minerals outlet to see if they have any deals on it. i like it! but.. for now..no more foundation accumulation.


----------



## katielp (Apr 8, 2014)

> i caved and ordered something from beauty.com to get a gwp...ugh. in other news, i think i found the *right* foundation. i've been using this sample of Bare Minerals Ready. I used to use it religously in high school. i know i stopped for some reason though... if i get to the outlet I'll stop by the Bare Minerals outlet to see if they have any deals on it. i like it! but.. for now..no more foundation accumulation.


 Yay! For finding the right foundation!! Mine is It cosmetics cc cream but is so expensive I don't think I'll buy another bottle once it's gone...but let's hear more about this bare minerals outlet store...where is it!!?!


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 8, 2014)

So many things are calling out to me!

The April Popsugar box... (aka: Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette), the IT Cosmetics sale (the Matte Eyeshadow Palette and I've heard good things about the CC Cream), the Smashbox Wondervision Palette which has come back to haunt me (I had breathed a sigh of relief when it disappeared from the Ulta website because I thought the urges to buy would go away... they haven't), and the Clinique Cheek Pops

I still have Chinese New Year's money but I don't need any of these things!





Is it sad that one of the things that's preventing me from purchasing all of these things is the fact that the leasing office to my apartment receives my packages and I don't want them to judge me?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! For finding the right foundation!! Mine is It cosmetics cc cream but is so expensive I don't think I'll buy another bottle once it's gone...but let's hear more about this bare minerals outlet store...where is it!!?!
you're near chicago?

its the pleasant prairie outlet in kenosha, wi. sometimes they have really good deals. most kits are $8-$11. Eyeshadows, some blushes, and other stuff in "small" size are like 3 for $17. Single foundations usually don't go on sale though-- but sometimes the discovery kit or the kit that comes with everything (i forget what its called) goes on sale for $40 isntead of the ususal $60. Oh, and if you like their brushes, you can get them for a really good deal. They also have buxom stuff.


----------



## katielp (Apr 8, 2014)

> you're near chicago? its the pleasant prairie outlet in kenosha, wi. sometimes they have really good deals. most kits are $8-$11. Eyeshadows, some blushes, and other stuff in "small" size are like 3 for $17. Single foundations usually don't go on sale though-- but sometimes the discovery kit or the kit that comes with everything (i forget what its called) goes on sale for $40 isntead of the ususal $60. Oh, and if you like their brushes, you can get them for a really good deal. They also have buxom stuff.


 Yes! Thank you!!!! My husband and I are taking a "paintcation" using our vacation days and painting our house. But we were talking about driving somewhere for the day and hanging out...now ill just have to convince him that we need to go there. Are there any breweries that way?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! Thank you!!!! My husband and I are taking a "paintcation" using our vacation days and painting our house. But we were talking about driving somewhere for the day and hanging out...now ill just have to convince him that we need to go there. Are there any breweries that way?
milwaukee is still about ~40ish min away. there are definitely a ton there though and i would love to give you a list if you swing by this way!! i think the only things near the outlets are...a culvers, mcD's, and the Mars Cheese Castle a few exits deeper into WI


----------



## katielp (Apr 8, 2014)

> milwaukee is still about ~40ish min away. there are definitely a ton there though and i would love to give you a list if you swing by this way!! i think the only things near the outlets are...a culvers, mcD's, and the Mars Cheese Castle a few exits deeper into WI


 Ahh! I got him with the Mars Cheese Castle! We're on our way right now!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh! I got him with the Mars Cheese Castle! We're on our way right now!
like this second?! yay!!! have fun!!

if you find your way in milwaukee, let me know! you can always do a tour at Lakefront Brewery (more educational but fun) or Milwaukee Brewing Co. (more drinking)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh! I got him with the Mars Cheese Castle! We're on our way right now!
lol oh if you do go to the bare minerals outlet, lmk how much foundation is running $$wise over there!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh gosh you guys. Fail. Fail fail fail. I don't even want to discuss it. I'm officially 100% done until august. Like....done.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh gosh you guys. Fail. Fail fail fail. I don't even want to discuss it. I'm officially 100% done until august. Like....done.
We can be support buddies because I am DONE until at least August as well!!! Try not to feel too badly if at all possible.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok. Last purchase for a while unless I have cash in hand. I spent $42 at Ulta. How does this happen?! First it was the tangle teezer, and then the anastasia bold brow kit... and then the online only eos lip balm... crap. I'm pretty sure I'm at the end of the rope asking my mom for her credit card. #oops. No. More. Online. Orders. For. Makeup.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 8, 2014)

So it seems we have all failed to one degree or another. I would like to take this moment to nominate April as *Fail Month of the Year.*


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 8, 2014)

> So it seems we have all failed to one degree or another. I would like to take this moment to nominate April as *Fail Month of the Year.*


 All in favor say 'I'. I'm actually withdrawing the money from my savings account, giving it to my mom, and then redepositing the money once I get my YouTube check. Then it's all even but my mom isn't waiting on the cash.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it seems we have all failed to one degree or another. I would like to take this moment to nominate April as *Fail Month of the Year.*
I think that even if we've broken some rules, we're not failing. We are spending less money than we would if we didn't have the 'rules' because they ake us stop and think. Example: My boyfriend handed me his credit card and took me to Sephora. Anything I wanted, and it wasn't my money. I walked out with NOTHING. Now, I ordered the UD Smoked palette later that night online, but I purchased it at 36$ (39$ after shipping). So, I saved money because I thought about it longer and researched it out more. And I haven't felt compelled to buy anything since then. Just remember ladies, even when you break your rules a little bit, you are ultimately achieving your goal of saving money because you're spending less than you normally would!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We can do this, and we all have each other to come to for support!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 8, 2014)

> We can be support buddies because I am DONE until at least August as well!!! Try not to feel too badly if at all possible.Â


 Yes, I will need it!! And I agree April is officially fail month.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 8, 2014)

So much stress! 




 Depending on what new Paula's Choice specials come up this week, I'll order the items I need and an item I most certainly do not need right now.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ugh. I bought eyelash glue today, which I did say I needed. But, I also got a pair of fake eyelashes and a cute note card set from home goods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh well, I will be better the rest of the month and year, or at least be better than I was today!
Is April harder because the weather is nicer and spring cleaning makes people feel like getting new stuff?


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 8, 2014)

> So it seems we have all failed to one degree or another. I would like to take this moment to nominate April as *Fail Month of the Year.*


 Here, here!


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 8, 2014)

> So it seems we have all failed to one degree or another. I would like to take this moment to nominate April as *Fail Month of the Year.*


 I second that motion!


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 8, 2014)

Also, my fail of the month: bought Naked 3. My reason was to buy it before the price goes up AGAIN (it' $54 now!!!) And while I have my 15%. Not too bad of logic, but did I need it? NO. But it's been on my radar for a few months.. eh.


----------



## saku (Apr 8, 2014)

i like to think i haven't failed miserably yet. i resisted SO MUCH deals, and not counting my kate spade purchase, have only spent $15 this week - and only $5 'because it's a good deal'. i stocked up on sephora cotton pads when the $2 rounds are on sale for $1 and are in stock, so i got 10 of those in a single order, then spent $5 towards a beauty.com deal since i have a $6 drugstore dollars. i also bought the clinique acne clearing gel from sephora ($25), but this is more of a necessity, since for some reason, my skin's been acting up, and this has seemed to calm it down. so...yeah...still good! i wouldn't call it a fail yet 



 i have so much other stuff on sephora i want to get, but in the end, i decide that i don't need/want it all that much. my kate spade totes arrived today, and they're absolutely stunning...and springy!


----------



## katielp (Apr 8, 2014)

I might have spent $50 today at the bare minerals outlet but since it was in a different state I'm considering this purchase as...sightseeing


----------



## HD90 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might have spent $50 today at the bare minerals outlet but since it was in a different state I'm considering this purchase as...sightseeing
lol This totally made me laugh. I love your reasoning!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 8, 2014)

*slams the gavel on the block*

*IT IS DECIDED! *April is officially fail month of the year.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might have spent $50 today at the bare minerals outlet but since it was in a different state I'm considering this purchase as...sightseeing
LOL I giggled. 

That's one way to see it, no pun intended.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might have spent $50 today at the bare minerals outlet but since it was in a different state I'm considering this purchase as...sightseeing
I did that for a completely spontaneous eyeshadow purchase two weekends ago.  A dozen indie pigments -- on top of the four I had just picked up from another indie pigment eyeshadow company there and two more orders I had planned from two other companies once I got back from vacation.  It was a comic con!  I had said I could buy *anything* there!  I did indeed buy a whole lot of stuff there.  Mission accomplished, I guess.


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 9, 2014)

Hopping on the fail bandwagon. I picked up the Clinique Cleansing Balm during the 15% off at Sephora. I needed something to remove face makeup and I am trying to stay away from wipes, but did I need something that costs $30? Definitely not. I also broke in my new credit card with $50 worth of stuff at Ulta that I can't even begin to justify. Things are tight right now with some traveling I will be doing/needing to buy professional clothes so I kinda have to be on a no buy the rest of the month.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 9, 2014)

Something dawned on me this morning. This is about lifestyle, saving, and simple mathematics.

I make $19 an hour (yep, there it is. That's my "hourly" income). An hour of my life that I do not get back is worth $19. If I were to buy say, a blush (which I've been lemming SO HARD for) that costs...say... $20. Not only did I just waste an hour of my life on "stuff" - especially stuff I don't need - but I also put myself in debt by $1, and this is not counting taxes. Say I go and buy 19 blushes (which, seriously, if I had the money a week ago, I totally would have) at $20 dollars each. Not only did I just spend 19 hours of my life, but made myself have to work one extra hour to pay off the extra $1's that have accumulated. 

Now take this simple math equation, apply it to every single purchase, every cup of unneeded coffee, and it seriously starts to feel and look ugly. We're spending more than we bring in. And not just money, per se, but my type of currency which I obsess about: time. This is what I am starting to call time debt, and unlike money, we only get so much time. 

Thinking about it this way really put into perspective all the spending I have done/have wanted to do lately. This has made me want to really buckle down and figure out how to simplify my life and how I spend my time...especially because I am always complaining about how I don't have enough time to do the things I want to do. Well, this is the root of it, I think.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Something dawned on me this morning. This is about lifestyle, saving, and simple mathematics.

I make $19 an hour (yep, there it is. That's my "hourly" income). An hour of my life that I do not get back is worth $19. If I were to buy say, a blush (which I've been lemming SO HARD for) that costs...say... $20. Not only did I just waste an hour of my life on "stuff" - especially stuff I don't need - but I also put myself in debt by $1, and this is not counting taxes. Say I go and buy 19 blushes (which, seriously, if I had the money a week ago, I totally would have) at $20 dollars each. Not only did I just spend 19 hours of my life, but made myself have to work one extra hour to pay off the extra $1's that have accumulated. 

Now take this simple math equation, apply it to every single purchase, every cup of unneeded coffee, and it seriously starts to feel and look ugly. We're spending more than we bring in. And not just money, per se, but my type of currency which I obsess about: time. This is what I am starting to call time debt, and unlike money, we only get so much time. 

Thinking about it this way really put into perspective all the spending I have done/have wanted to do lately. This has made me want to really buckle down and figure out how to simplify my life and how I spend my time...especially because I am always complaining about how I don't have enough time to do the things I want to do. Well, this is the root of it, I think. 

$15.40/hour reporting! I can't afford anything. 

I always calculate how much time I have to work to pay for things. For instance I know 25 hours a month goes to my car payment. That's almost one day of every week. 

I actually try not to do this to myself because it's depressing, but I spend as many hours or more per week paying for my clothes and makeup.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2014)

[@]jaylilee[/@] my boss used to buy these $7 juices from a juice bar in his apartment building. We would make fun of him and say stuff like "I am worth 5.5 juices an hour to you." Or, "oh wow! This hamburger is 2 juices!" And ever since then I've started to evaluate the cost of things in terms of this fancy juice. But your example is much, much more compelling.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@jaylilee my boss used to buy these $7 juices from a juice bar in his apartment building. We would make fun of him and say stuff like "I am worth 5.5 juices an hour to you." Or, "oh wow! This hamburger is 2 juices!"

And ever since then I've started to evaluate the cost of things in terms of this fancy juice. But your example is much, much more compelling.
This.

This made my day.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been known to figure out how many hours of overtime I would need for a particular splurge, track my overtime hours, and go ahead with the splurge when I hit that number. My department is super short-handed right now, so I've been able to hit at least four hours of OT a week. I've actually had times when I had to pull back on my overtime spree purchasing because I was working so much OT that I ended up buying way too much junk given the size of my apartment.


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 9, 2014)

That is such a good way of putting it! With my student loans, car insurance, cell phone bill, and taxes, I only have less than 70 hours of $$ left. Another 16 or so towards my savings, let's round down to about 50 hours of spending money. Yes, one work week plus ten hours is what I have left to spend on food, gas, going out, shopping, anf any other random expenses that I have in that month. When I calculate this out, I should have somewhere between $1000-1200 per month of disposable income. But I feel like it never works out that way, lol! I really just need to put myself into the mindset I had in college, which was: I'm poor as $hit. If I convince myself I have no money, then and only then will I spend less.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is such a good way of putting it! With my student loans, car insurance, cell phone bill, and taxes, I only have less than 70 hours of $$ left. Another 16 or so towards my savings, let's round down to about 50 hours of spending money. Yes, one work week plus ten hours is what I have left to spend on food, gas, going out, shopping, anf any other random expenses that I have in that month. When I calculate this out, I should have somewhere between $1000-1200 per month of disposable income. But I feel like it never works out that way, lol!

I really just need to put myself into the mindset I had in college, which was: I'm poor as $hit. If I convince myself I have no money, then and only then will I spend less.


yep.

Now take my example, apply it to all the makeup you want to buy, and realize how many hours of your life you have to give up in exchange.

...

not so exciting anymore, is it? lol.

this has officially killed my wantings for anything this month. XD and from now on I'll be a lot more conscious of my decisions to purchase something.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

Stress levels have dropped drastically over the last few days. The stressors are still in my life, but I got a chance to step back and breathe. So, my planned Paua's Choice purchase is no longer a stress-induced desire to splurge. I still need a SPF moisturizer since these sunny days are too much to resist. I still need something to keep my oil in check. Okay, yea, I don't _need _their all-matte eyeshadow palette, but I really want it. I'm not thrilled with the current special, so I'm still debating.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2014)

Bleeeeh. I did tons o shopping today. This is what happens when I get paid. At least my boyfriend comes back from his trip tomorrow and when he's around he keeps me in check when I feel like shopping...


----------



## saku (Apr 10, 2014)

i have a success story!

i went downtown today. mainly, i wanted to get a pair of 'see-through' tights (i currently don't own a pair, and i think they look cute!)... went to ulta, didn't get anything. went to macy's, sephora -- still didn't get anything. went to nordstrom rack to get the tights, strolled around a little bit and saw LOTS of stila and tarina tarantino stuff that are super marked down! like 80% off full price.... i almost bought the stila lip balm glow thingy for like $6, but i didn't! it's a great 'deal', but i don't need it, and it's not planned..so i end up not buying it. soooo proud of myself! 




 my goal is to not buy anything until i get paid on the 16th..then make new rules by then. little steps at a time. i was tempted by the limited edition glossybox, but i think my lemming is going away....i don't need it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2014)

Yay [@]saku[/@] ! Great job resisting all the pretties!


----------



## saku (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay @saku ! Great job resisting all the pretties!
thanks! 



 sometimes i think that my desire to post something positive on here helps me with resisting buying stuff!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks! 



 sometimes i think that my desire to post something positive on here helps me with resisting buying stuff!
WAY TO GO! That's an awesome success story.

My friend asked me to go to ulta today with her since she needed shampoo... let's just say, moments like that I really wish I had unlimited funds lol. All the shinies. Sigh!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha I actually managed to avoid going to Ulta today... My neighbor asked me to take her niece in to school this morning, and I was still in my pajama pants and old tshirt. Ulta is RIGHT BY the high school, but I refused to go in because I looked like a hot mess! I had no problem running into Walmart (and I was still better dressed than 75% of the people there) to pick up some Easter stuff for my kids, but Ulta? No way. I must look pretty to buy pretties!


----------



## lorizav (Apr 10, 2014)

Due to enormous hospital bills, I have cancelled everything except my 1 Birchbox sub that is annual. It am also trying to stay off the Enablers thread and am selling lots of stuff on EBay. I am also cutting back on swapping as the postage really does add up.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha I actually managed to avoid going to Ulta today... My neighbor asked me to take her niece in to school this morning, and I was still in my pajama pants and old tshirt. Ulta is RIGHT BY the high school, but I refused to go in because I looked like a hot mess! I had no problem running into Walmart (and I was still better dressed than 75% of the people there) to pick up some Easter stuff for my kids, but Ulta? No way.* I must look pretty to buy pretties!*

Uhm, this. I am not sure why, but it's like a mental thing... I HATE going into ulta/sephora/mac when I look like a hot mess. More so mac and sephora, where going in without being well put together or with at least some MU on immediately seems to open up the flood gates from the MUAs/assistants, who assume you're uninformed and a newbie and "lowly" in the expertise rung. Being lowly in the expertise ladder = sales people think they can sell you everything under the sun. This is not good. I know a lot about makeup but it's also my addiction -- even if I don't need it, if someone talks long enough, I probably end up buying it. 

I've also had some seriously snooty ones who look down their nose at you if you go in bare faced.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Due to enormous hospital bills, I have cancelled everything except my 1 Birchbox sub that is annual. It am also trying to stay off the Enablers thread and am selling lots of stuff on EBay. I am also cutting back on swapping as the postage really does add up.

Way to go. Hang in there! Hope you're doing better (assuming the hospital bill was for your health?) or ...whoever incurred said bills is doing ok.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 10, 2014)

I fell off the wagon this week. I placed a totally unnecessary Ulta order yesterday. Then, I accepted my first career job today! So, I did a celebration haul at the Water Tower Place while in downtown Chicago. Back to my low buy.

This month has been an epic fail for my low buy. I need to find a cheap hobby.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2014)

I was going to order a deluxe sample of Lollitint since there's a free shipping code floating around.  Then I decided to wait until I got home so I could use my PayPal debit card, but I couldn't remember where I put the wallet it was in (and I found it just as I was typing that sentence), so I decided to try updating my swap list and seeing if anyone is interested in swapping for theirs.  Although I now know where that wallet is, I already updated and bumped my swap thread, so I'll leave it to the universe now to decide whether I can have it.

(And now I'm throwing my carcass into bed before I start making stupid exhausted shopping decisions.  I can easily see myself deciding that it's a *fantastic* idea to go ahead and order one of each shade of NYX blush sticks.)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 11, 2014)

My birthday is Monday and I really want to order the lollitint and the Willam Belli occ lip tar set (plus the birthday gift) But I just can't pull the trigger. Ive been dying for the OCC lip tar, but I can't decide between the hot pink or red. Ughhhh


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 11, 2014)

> I fell off the wagon this week. I placed a totallyÂ unnecessary Ulta order yesterday. Then,Â I accepted my first careerÂ job today!Â So, I did a celebration haul atÂ the Water Tower Place whileÂ in downtownÂ Chicago.Â Back to my low buy. This month has been an epic fail for my low buy. I need to find a cheap hobby.


 That place always kills me when I go. Chanel and MAC right beside each other? Bad idea for me! Too much temptation!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday is Monday and I really want to order the lollitint and the Willam Belli occ lip tar set (plus the birthday gift) But I just can't pull the trigger. Ive been dying for the OCC lip tar, but I can't decide between the hot pink or red. Ughhhh
Oops....ordered it. I got the lollitint sample with free shipping plus 2 samples from Benefit and then from Sephora I bought the NSFW OCC lip Tar set,  plus 2 samples, plus the birthday gift, plus I redeemed for the Big Easy sample. So for $38 I think I did really good for my birthday so I am not too upset. I may hit up Urban Decay next. Also, I redeemed 100pts for the UD Naked gloss, but the lady must not have took the points off my account, because it let me redeem them online. I am going to ask my parents for the OCC anime because...willam belli....must have them


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've still just been doing okay. Looked at my bank account and realized I have pretty much zero spending money until next friday. So I should be good, because now I'm in "omg I'm so poor" mode! Lol


----------



## trustlust (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Uhm, this. I am not sure why, but it's like a mental thing... I HATE going into ulta/sephora/mac when I look like a hot mess. More so mac and sephora, where going in without being well put together or with at least some MU on immediately seems to open up the flood gates from the MUAs/assistants, who assume you're uninformed and a newbie and "lowly" in the expertise rung. Being lowly in the expertise ladder = sales people think they can sell you everything under the sun. This is not good. I know a lot about makeup but it's also my addiction -- even if I don't need it, if someone talks long enough, I probably end up buying it. 

*I've also had some seriously snooty ones who look down their nose at you if you go in bare faced.*

Way to go. Hang in there! Hope you're doing better (assuming the hospital bill was for your health?) or ...whoever incurred said bills is doing ok.
This right here... I went into Sephora Sunday (my boyfriend and I just had a lazy day mall walking), and while I wasn't bare faced, I had minimal makeup on. Tinted moisturizer, neutral shadow, &amp; some mascara. The sales people were so rude. They've got some new people in there because most of the ladies in there know me, but these 3 that were in there didn't look familiar. I was looking at the UD palettes (I was determined that one of my 'oops' buys was going to be a UD palette, I've never had one) and this girl just stood right over me the whole time. She didn't ask to help, just stood over me. So, I tried to make conversation because I'm friendly. I was telling her I really wanted on the Naked bandwagon, but I already had 3 or 4 neutral palettes. She just smirked and said 'Well, I guess you don't have any reason to want a new one, do you?' I was like wow... I was going to buy the Smoked or Ammo  palette, but i just walked away. So, I went to a different lady and asked about the No More Bleeding Lips secret lip liner. I usually order it online but I was in-store, so I was just going to pick it up. She looked at me like I was crazy, said she'd never heard of that brand, but every brand has a lip liner and I jsut needed to experiment because they don't carry that brand. At this point I was pissed, pulled the lip liner up ON THE SEPHORA APP, showed it to her and said 'I'll just order online from now on." and walked out. Ugh.

Rant over.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 11, 2014)

I just made another Ulta order. So seriously... no more. No more makeup orders for at least two months. This is getting ridiculous. Ughhhhh makeup is a very expensive addiction.


----------



## page5 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, the secret to a successful no buy for me this month is being too busy to shop! Work is crazy, the kids have me running them places all evening and I drop into bed and fall asleep while my husband is trying to tell me about his day (he was a little mad about that). I am well stocked and don't need anything so it works out okay. I did make a big trade with another girl here which was a nice package to open. I was thinking about taking advantage of the sephora and ulta coupons this month but it seems like too much work (stress) to figure out what to buy when I don't need anything. I'm liking my lower cc bill a lot too.

Stay strong everyone


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
That place always kills me when I go. Chanel and MAC right beside each other? Bad idea for me! Too much temptation! I know! That MAC has some of the nicest MAC MUAs that I've met thus far.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday is Monday and I really want to order the lollitint and the Willam Belli occ lip tar set (plus the birthday gift) But I just can't pull the trigger. Ive been dying for the OCC lip tar, but I can't decide between the hot pink or red. Ughhhh
Oops....ordered it. I got the lollitint sample with free shipping plus 2 samples from Benefit and then from Sephora I bought the NSFW OCC lip Tar set,  plus 2 samples, plus the birthday gift, plus I redeemed for the Big Easy sample. So for $38 I think I did really good for my birthday so I am not too upset. I may hit up Urban Decay next. Also, I redeemed 100pts for the UD Naked gloss, but the lady must not have took the points off my account, because it let me redeem them online. I am going to ask my parents for the OCC anime because...willam belli....must have them





 I hope you enjoy your lip tars!

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just made another Ulta order. So seriously... no more. No more makeup orders for at least two months. This is getting ridiculous. *Ughhhhh makeup is a very expensive addiction.*
I agree. I need to find a cheaper addiction lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, the secret to a successful no buy for me this month is being too busy to shop! Work is crazy, the kids have me running them places all evening and I drop into bed and fall asleep while my husband is trying to tell me about his day (he was a little mad about that). I am well stocked and don't need anything so it works out okay. I did make a big trade with another girl here which was a nice package to open. I was thinking about taking advantage of the sephora and ulta coupons this month but it seems like too much work (stress) to figure out what to buy when I don't need anything. I'm liking my lower cc bill a lot too.

Stay strong everyone  
Yep, I agree. When I'm busy with stuff, I usually don't shop. I've had a LOT of free time over the last three weeks (that changes this weekend though). I've gotten over halfway to Rouge status in the last three weeks. D'Oh!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay. Just placed my last pre-low-buy order. Coming here to post my plans for low-buy to hold myself accountable over the next six months! 

After going really crazy (for me) with Sephora Chic Week/Ulta 20% off (+ a Birchbox points order), I've decided I need to reel in my purchasing. It isn't so much a matter of money (though that too!), just a matter of continuing to accumulate STUFF and letting my collection get bigger and bigger. If last year's holiday season is any indication, I will go a bit crazy during that time of year. So now is the time to start work on paring down my stash. So I'm going to go on a *replenish-only low-buy *for most categories until November 2014. 
 
In all likelihood,* the only things* *I am likely to need replacements for are: *
Face cleanser, serum, moisturizer, shampoo/conditioner, mascara, clear lip balm, SPF products, and maybe primers. 
I need to have gotten through all full size _and samples_ before purchasing a replacement however. If I don't like a sample/don't want to try it, I should toss/sell/trade it. I am allowed to keep samples of HG skincare products however for travel purposes. 
 
Things there is no way in hell I will get through my existing stash sooo *I won't be buying for the next 6 months:*
Eyeliner, blush, eye shadow (sniff sniff, I'm lemming over some so hard right now), color lippies, BB creams* and other foundation products, concealer, face powder, brow products, face masks, eye treatments, hand lotion, and body lotion. 
*Chance I might need a new BB cream, but I'll cross that bridge if I come to it. 
 
Categories not specifically included in my low-buy--so* **I am allowed to buy*:
Candles, soaps, body wash, bath products, nail polish, and make up brushes.
My stash for all of those is currently in check, and I think allowing myself these categories "unrestricted" (though I'll still set a monthly budget/plan) will help control my make up impulses.Though clearly if any of these are getting out-of-hand, I will be adding them to the restricted list!
 
Toss outs or selling on eBay are allowed. If I get rid of 37 items (through using up or tossing/selling), I am allowed to buy one thing from the no-buy categories. Such a high ratio because I don't want to give myself an easy out via selling/tossing (also because I really want to be paring down!). Foils don't count for selling/tossing, though I'm encouraged to go "foil shopping" when I'm craving something new! Deluxe samples count for selling/tossing. I've already sold a decent amount of my un-used products from my stash, so I can't imagine this is giving myself _too_ easy of an out. 
 
I can use products however I want--either continue to rotate them weekly as part of the Monday Club, or focus on using something up. I will still set a budget/plan for each month (based on any earned replacements) and continue to use monthly low buy threads to plan my purchases/for support! I'll use my existing spreadsheet to track my empties/pan. 
 
*Other allowed exceptions:*
-Planned Lush purchase (my first!) in May as a personal reward for achieving something!
-Birthday month (July) haul of approx $100, with no restrictions.
-Allowed subs: 1 Birchbox sub, taking 2 Julep boxes between now and November, and reactivating my Popsugar box once (and then canceling) at max. Allowed to purchase a LE Birchbox box w/ points if I like the contents. 
-Allowed to maximize replacement purchases to take advantage of GWPs or point offers. Also allowed to obtain things from the offender categories via GWPs. 

My orders from my final pre-no-buy purchases haven't come in yet (and oof I bought a lot for me), so I imagine it won't really feel "real" for a while. But I figured it was best to set my plan and start getting in the mentality NOW.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 12, 2014)

> Okay. Just placed my last pre-low-buy order. Coming here to post my plans for low-buy to hold myself accountable over the next six months!Â  After going really crazy (for me) with Sephora Chic Week/Ulta 20% off (+ a Birchbox points order), I've decided I need to reel in my purchasing. It isn't so much a matter of money (though that too!), just a matter of continuing to accumulate STUFF and letting my collection get bigger and bigger. If last year's holiday season is any indication, I will go a bit crazy during that time of year. So now is the time to start work on paring down my stash. So I'm going to go on aÂ *replenish-only low-buyÂ *for most categoriesÂ until November 2014.Â  Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Behind the cut because it's long!
> ...





Spoiler: Behind the cut because it's long!



 My orders from my final pre-no-buy purchases haven't come in yet (and oof I bought a lot for me), so I imagine it won't really feel "real" for a while. But I figured it was best to set my plan and start getting in the mentality NOW.Â  I really like the idea of "earning" purchases by using up/tossing items. I may have to give that a try!


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

make up can be quite expensive but it is the first thing people see your face.


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just made another Ulta order. So seriously... no more. No more makeup orders for at least two months. This is getting ridiculous. Ughhhhh makeup is a very expensive addiction.
lol


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday is Monday and I really want to order the lollitint and the Willam Belli occ lip tar set (plus the birthday gift) But I just can't pull the trigger. Ive been dying for the OCC lip tar, but I can't decide between the hot pink or red. Ughhhh
treat yourself sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2014)

I kept going back and forth on whether to get the Pure Nude and/or Beige-ing Beauty Color Tattoos.  I have Barely Branded, and it's a great base, but WANT LIMITED EDITION TOYS even if one of them is a dupe!  Pure Nude looks ever so slightly lighter and pinker than Barely Branded, which is actually something I am on the hunt for, and for under six bucks a pop, I'm willing to give it a shot.  And Beige-ing Beauty is ever so slightly darker than Barely Branded, which is something I like in the summer.  And then Fred Meyer has pretty much all of their makeup buy-one-get-one-50% off right now, and they had all six of the Color Tattoos from the Dare to Go Nude collection, so I snagged these two.  And that was it.  And before that, I went to Ulta where one of the guys working there called me a "fashionista" because I was looking at the UD Electric Palette (I laughed at him.  That's one of the last things I could conceivably be called), and I didn't get anything at all there.  I didn't even add anything to my "some day" list. 

Anyway.  Today was supposed to be my shopping day because yesterday was payday, but I just put off going out until I *had* to go out for my waxing appointment, and then I just picked up a few essentials to make it until tomorrow afternoon (no one can survive if I don't have coffee!) and called it good enough for today.  I'll probably go out in the morning for stuff for breakfast and dinner this week (I do have stuff to make sandwiches for lunch at work if I can *remember* about it, so at least there's that) and put off fun shopping for a couple of weeks.  I know I'm stressed out and in need of hermit time when I don't even want to go shopping on a weekend when I have money to spend.  I'm just going to take a shower and then eat Cheetos and watch horror movies or maybe various installments of the _X-Men_ franchise for the rest of the evening.  Thank goodness for Netflix Instant and my large collection of dvds.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This right here... I went into Sephora Sunday (my boyfriend and I just had a lazy day mall walking), and while I wasn't bare faced, I had minimal makeup on. Tinted moisturizer, neutral shadow, &amp; some mascara. The sales people were so rude. They've got some new people in there because most of the ladies in there know me, but these 3 that were in there didn't look familiar. I was looking at the UD palettes (I was determined that one of my 'oops' buys was going to be a UD palette, I've never had one) and this girl just stood right over me the whole time. She didn't ask to help, just stood over me. So, I tried to make conversation because I'm friendly. I was telling her I really wanted on the Naked bandwagon, but I already had 3 or 4 neutral palettes. She just smirked and said 'Well, I guess you don't have any reason to want a new one, do you?' I was like wow... I was going to buy the Smoked or Ammo  palette, but i just walked away. So, I went to a different lady and asked about the No More Bleeding Lips secret lip liner. I usually order it online but I was in-store, so I was just going to pick it up. She looked at me like I was crazy, said she'd never heard of that brand, but every brand has a lip liner and I jsut needed to experiment because they don't carry that brand. At this point I was pissed, pulled the lip liner up ON THE SEPHORA APP, showed it to her and said 'I'll just order online from now on." and walked out. Ugh.

Rant over.
Wow, that sounds terrible. Sometimes I don't get sales associates. Shouldn't they WANT to take our money?!
I've never had a bad experience in a Sephora in my life until like a week ago. I was dressed in sweats and a neutral face and I was with someone who was all dressed up. I'm a VIB and the person I was with never spends money on makeup, but she had a gift card, so she wanted to use it. Now I'm not saying they could know that I actually spend a lot in Sephora, but they completely obsessed over the person I was with and just flat out ignored me. I was pissed I didn't at least get any acknowledgement, especially because I needed help finding an item, but they were busy with other things. I feel like they should treat ALL customers the same. ugh.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that sounds terrible. Sometimes I don't get sales associates. Shouldn't they WANT to take our money?!
I've never had a bad experience in a Sephora in my life until like a week ago. I was dressed in sweats and a neutral face and I was with someone who was all dressed up. I'm a VIB and the person I was with never spends money on makeup, but she had a gift card, so she wanted to use it. Now I'm not saying they could know that I actually spend a lot in Sephora, but they completely obsessed over the person I was with and just flat out ignored me. I was pissed I didn't at least get any acknowledgement, especially because I needed help finding an item, but they were busy with other things. I feel like they should treat ALL customers the same. ugh.
I know. It's sad. but I am starting to notice that what my mother said holds true..."first impressions are important." And it's sad that we as people base our first impressions on looks only, but there you have it. One would think though that in a business where they're out to make money, they would not do such a thing.


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 13, 2014)

> I know. It's sad. but I am starting to notice that what my mother said holds true..."first impressions are important." And it's sad that we as people base our first impressions on looks only, but there you have it. One would think though that in a business where they're out to make money, they would not do such a thing.


 Still! An impression of someone is no reason to be rude! I've noticed people will either smirk like above, or talk to you like a child, or act like they're wary of you (that one is usually based on a rumor or something). All of those are so rude. Just respect each person individually! You don't have to be friends but respect is a must!!! Whew. In good news, my 2014 no-buy-except-necessities is going fantastically. I reorganized my product stash today and it has been cut in half!! Guess how many products I've used? 58 since New Year's Day! Only a handful of those are Deluxe and one is a foil. The rest are the real deal. I'm wondering how to classify a GWP Smashbox bronzer I got because I think it's too big to call it a deluxe but way smaller than a full size.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 13, 2014)

AHHHH I was all like 100% committed to no buy....and I just realized I lost my favorite lipstick. And I'm pretty sure it got lost at a bar in Wisconsin never to be seen again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have SO MANY LIPPIES but it's my favorite and now this is hard.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all! New to this, and I really need to do a low buy. but a month seems so long! I have a coworker that I just started a low buy with (previously co-enablers!) and we are holding each other accountable paycheck to paycheck. 2 weeks seems much more manageable. A month, I'd probably end up bingeing first of the month and then giving up until the next month :/ I hope writing my plan down here makes it feel more necessary, because I see so many subscription boxes I want to subscribe to! My plan: $15 a week for lunch out, $40 gas, and no makeup, skincare, clothes, accessories, boxes for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## missionista (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AHHHH I was all like 100% committed to no buy....and I just realized I lost my favorite lipstick. And I'm pretty sure it got lost at a bar in Wisconsin never to be seen again




I have SO MANY LIPPIES but it's my favorite and now this is hard.

Try using your other ones for a month.  If you still miss this one at the end of the month, you can buy a replacement.  If not, you've just saved yourself the price/space/etc of a lipstick!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats [@]saycrackagain[/@] ! 58 products is amazing!!! I was picking out my items for the Monday Club and got mad at myself all over again for the insane amount of makeup I have! (Mostly eyeshadows! I'm pretty decent with using up other stuff) It helped me commit to using up and/or getting rid of the items I already have, and NOT accumulating any more stuff! Hopefully I can celebrate 58 items soon!


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Still! An impression of someone is no reason to be rude! I've noticed people will either smirk like above, or talk to you like a child, or act like they're wary of you (that one is usually based on a rumor or something). All of those are so rude. Just respect each person individually! You don't have to be friends but respect is a must!!!

Whew. In good news, my 2014 no-buy-except-necessities is going fantastically. I reorganized my product stash today and it has been cut in half!! Guess how many products I've used? 58 since New Year's Day! Only a handful of those are Deluxe and one is a foil. The rest are the real deal. I'm wondering how to classify a GWP Smashbox bronzer I got because I think it's too big to call it a deluxe but way smaller than a full size.

That's amazing, good job!





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Congrats @saycrackagain ! 58 products is amazing!!!

I was picking out my items for the Monday Club and got mad at myself all over again for the insane amount of makeup I have! (Mostly eyeshadows! I'm pretty decent with using up other stuff) It helped me commit to using up and/or getting rid of the items I already have, and NOT accumulating any more stuff! Hopefully I can celebrate 58 items soon!

I have a problem with eyeshadows, too! I own around 10 medium/large palettes, and realized that if I give them equal amounts of love I'd only be using each one for 5 weeks per year. This doesn't even count my drugstore palettes! Since an eyeshadow palette can last around 500 applications (different palettes have different amounts of eyeshadow, but rough estimation) and I have double hooded eyelids (so I use less eyeshadow than someone with "normal" eyelids), I have enough eyeshadow to last me more than a decade



 

*Edit: corrected my estimate of eyeshadow applications*


----------



## saku (Apr 13, 2014)

i did great! 0 makeup purchases this week!

.... two more days, and i've completed my goal of not buying til the 16th. then, i think i'll make a small MAC order.. we'll see. i'm allowing myself to spend $50 on makeup for the rest of the month

i did get some necessary clothes at the GAP outlet, and also 3 boxes(!) of copy paper from office depot (i found an awesome deal, and i put to use the $20 rewards certificate i got from recycling my cartdriges. i ended up paying a total of $77 for 30 reams of 20 lb/97 brightness paper!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

@chibimorph it's taken me just over a year to accumulate enough eyeshadow to last me for at least a decade as well!  Not my fault they keep making pretty palettes, lol.

But I know if I tried to go cold turkey and not buy a single thing, I'd eventually go crazy.  So I keep my Ipsy and Birchboxes to get my "fix"!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Apr 13, 2014)

I need to do this...I need something to keep me accountable. I have way too much make up and planning for a wedding...there are a few things I'm returning to ulta, which then I'll pick up the new too faced palette. I need to do better!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @chibimorph *it's taken me just over a year to accumulate enough eyeshadow to last me for at least a decade as well!  Not my fault they keep making pretty palettes, lol.*

But I know if I tried to go cold turkey and not buy a single thing, I'd eventually go crazy.  So I keep my Ipsy and Birchboxes to get my "fix"!
isn't it how it usually goes?! 

That said, I don't feel bad about the amount of eyeshadows I have, so long as I don't buy any more. Eyeshadows last decades. I think if there were any I would buy more of, would be bright matte color ones, now that I am getting a hang of how to wear color and make it day appropriate - but for those, which I wouldn't use on the daily, I'd end up buying from companies like morphe, where the shadows are really good quality but only like $1.99 a pop.

The one thing I have been DYING to get my hands on is blush - blush of all kinds and all colors. I swear it's because of Spring. No matter how much I have tried to convince myself I don't need any more (and I really don't). I especially have been eyeing those limited edition milani ones (the flower imprinted ones?), but since they are no longer available on the milani website, my eyes have turned to the similar but more expensive clinique cheek pops.... :C 

and, for the sake of transparency, I purchased a nars deep throat blush off of ebay (from a legit seller!), for $19.50 ... i've wanted the color for over a year and it was below the $30 price tag, so I went for it. 

...

This month's no-buy has officially failed for me. I will exercise restraint for the rest of the month nonetheless, but I can no longer call it a successful no-buy. Someone please tell me I don't need more blushes.


----------



## saku (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  isn't it how it usually goes?! 

That said, I don't feel bad about the amount of eyeshadows I have, so long as I don't buy any more. Eyeshadows last decades. I think if there were any I would buy more of, would be bright matte color ones, now that I am getting a hang of how to wear color and make it day appropriate - but for those, which I wouldn't use on the daily, I'd end up buying from companies like morphe, where the shadows are really good quality but only like $1.99 a pop.

The one thing I have been DYING to get my hands on is blush - blush of all kinds and all colors. I swear it's because of Spring. No matter how much I have tried to convince myself I don't need any more (and I really don't). I especially have been eyeing those limited edition milani ones (the flower imprinted ones?), but since they are no longer available on the milani website, my eyes have turned to the similar but more expensive clinique cheek pops.... :C 

and, for the sake of transparency, I purchased a nars deep throat blush off of ebay (from a legit seller!), for $19.50 ... i've wanted the color for over a year and it was below the $30 price tag, so I went for it. 

...

This month's no-buy has officially failed for me. I will exercise restraint for the rest of the month nonetheless, but I can no longer call it a successful no-buy. Someone please tell me I don't need more blushes.




 
you don't need more blushes.

i also used to be in a blush kick and bought ALL the benefit box o powders and tints, lots of tarte blushes, all of the blushes theBalm makes....NARS, and started getting some MAC.....BUT, once that was over, i only use the same few ones everyday (mostly the benetint).. i'm sure your craving will pass too...just be strong, and you'll be happy with how much money you saved not giving in to the desire!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you don't need more blushes.

i also used to be in a blush kick and bought ALL the benefit box o powders and tints, lots of tarte blushes, all of the blushes theBalm makes....NARS, and started getting some MAC.....BUT, once that was over, i only use the same few ones everyday (mostly the benetint).. i'm sure your craving will pass too...just be strong, and you'll be happy with how much money you saved not giving in to the desire! 




 
ugh I hope ;--; I've been obsessing over the tarte blushes and the clinique ones. Granted, I have 2 tarte blushes and they are two of my favorite. They make it through my blush rotation almost every week, so my love for tarte is based on experience. Same with nars, though I haven't used most of my nars blushes as much as they only look good on me during summer when I'm a bit more tan.... however, I've never had any clinique blushes, and the dang little cheek pops have gotten ingrained in my brain. At $21 each, though, that's $84 bucks just on little blushes.... sigh.


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  isn't it how it usually goes?! 

That said, I don't feel bad about the amount of eyeshadows I have, so long as I don't buy any more. Eyeshadows last decades. I think if there were any I would buy more of, would be bright matte color ones, now that I am getting a hang of how to wear color and make it day appropriate - but for those, which I wouldn't use on the daily, I'd end up buying from companies like morphe, where the shadows are really good quality but only like $1.99 a pop.

The one thing I have been DYING to get my hands on is blush - blush of all kinds and all colors. I swear it's because of Spring. No matter how much I have tried to convince myself I don't need any more (and I really don't). I especially have been eyeing those limited edition milani ones (the flower imprinted ones?), but since they are no longer available on the milani website, my eyes have turned to the similar but more expensive clinique cheek pops.... :C 

and, for the sake of transparency, I purchased a nars deep throat blush off of ebay (from a legit seller!), for $19.50 ... i've wanted the color for over a year and it was below the $30 price tag, so I went for it. 

...

This month's no-buy has officially failed for me. I will exercise restraint for the rest of the month nonetheless, but I can no longer call it a successful no-buy. Someone please tell me I don't need more blushes.




 

How many applications are in a pan of blush:

http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html

That being said, those Clinique cheek pops are SO DARN CUTE AND I WANT THEM ALL! They're part of the permanent collection though (I think?), so we should practice restraint and wait. I'm a little worried that the ad shows 8 daisies - there's only 4 blushes in the line now but I'm wondering if they're going to add more (because if I cave, I'd buy all of them...)

Currently calculating the amount of eyeshadows (medium/large palettes) I have by weight and approximately how many total uses that entails...


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chibimorph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many applications are in a pan of blush:

http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2013/07/how-many-applications-are-in-pan-of.html

That being said, those Clinique cheek pops are SO DARN CUTE AND I WANT THEM ALL! They're part of the permanent collection though (I think?), so we should practice restraint and wait. I'm a little worried that the ad shows 8 daisies - there's only 4 blushes in the line now but I'm wondering if they're going to add more (because if I cave, I'd buy all of them...)

Currently calculating the amount of eyeshadows (medium/large palettes) I have by weight and approximately how many total uses that entails...
OMG THIS IS SO HELPFUL!

And that's my problem. they're so darn cute and everyone's raving about their quality, and when cute and quality come together it's like I zero in on it with tunnel vision...sigh.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

I can fairly easily resist palettes -- but I have a *mammoth* problem resisting indie loose pigments, especially when they're fandom-oriented collections.  I have gotten into shows based entirely on their production design and color palette.  Handing me *eyeshadow collections* that reflect those palettes?  Oof.  I'm going to need some more storage boxes.

Aaand I just placed an order with Geek Chic Cosmetics, but it was on my plan for April, and it was just *one* collection of nine samples and a glitter in the collection not available as a sample (read:  I didn't order two collections to make up for not ordering any GCC in January.  I'll probably make a double order in May just because there are two collections of five shadows each on my list, and there's an order minimum that translates to eight samples, so I might as well go for ten samples in this particular situation), so I'm okay, especially since I had originally expected to be ordering the complete Fire Walk With Me nail polish collection plus some shadows, and I'm going to postpone that purchase until the fall since that's the season I most strongly associate with _Twin Peaks_.  And then I may very well take a week off work and marathon the entire series on October. 

(I've got a ton of vacation time -- like three weeks, and I accrue more every week, but if I don't start using more of it, I'm going to start losing it -- available, and I am required by law to take a solid five days in a row off each year, and I don't *go* anywhere, so I might as well plan a week off around sitting on my ass watching my favorite show from college.  Every year, I plan I using *all* of my vacation, and I usually take only the bare legal minimum.  I really need to get better about taking vacation, but things have been rocky in my department staffing-meets-workload-wise, so I have to hold off until either the coworker on medical leave comes back or we get another person in the group.  Unless one of these two things happen before mid-June, I will be the only person there for a week because the other remaining two people have vacations scheduled at the same time, neither of which can be rescheduled.  There is *no way* I can do even the daily minimum requirements -- because a good chunk of what we do must be done *that day* -- of all of our jobs.)


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can fairly easily resist palettes -- but I have a *mammoth* problem resisting indie loose pigments, especially when they're fandom-oriented collections.  I have gotten into shows based entirely on their production design and color palette.  Handing me *eyeshadow collections* that reflect those palettes?  Oof.  I'm going to need some more storage boxes.

Aaand I just placed an order with Geek Chic Cosmetics, but it was on my plan for April, and it was just *one* collection of nine samples and a glitter in the collection not available as a sample (read:  I didn't order two collections to make up for not ordering any GCC in January.  I'll probably make a double order in May just because there are two collections of five shadows each on my list, and there's an order minimum that translates to eight samples, so I might as well go for ten samples in this particular situation), so I'm okay, especially since I had originally expected to be ordering the complete Fire Walk With Me nail polish collection plus some shadows, and I'm going to postpone that purchase until the fall since that's the season I most strongly associate with _Twin Peaks_.  And then I may very well take a week off work and marathon the entire series on October. 

(I've got a ton of vacation time -- like three weeks, and I accrue more every week, but if I don't start using more of it, I'm going to start losing it -- available, and I am required by law to take a solid five days in a row off each year, and I don't *go* anywhere, so I might as well plan a week off around sitting on my ass watching my favorite show from college.  Every year, I plan I using *all* of my vacation, and I usually take only the bare legal minimum.  I really need to get better about taking vacation, but things have been rocky in my department staffing-meets-workload-wise, so I have to hold off until either the coworker on medical leave comes back or we get another person in the group.  Unless one of these two things happen before mid-June, I will be the only person there for a week because the other remaining two people have vacations scheduled at the same time, neither of which can be rescheduled.  There is *no way* I can do even the daily minimum requirements -- because a good chunk of what we do must be done *that day* -- of all of our jobs.)
My problem with loose shadows is that, while I think half of the time they have way more dimension than regular pressed shadows, and they are SO beautiful, I just can't get the hang of them... they're so much hassle to put on for me, especially in the mornings. I just have no time. If I get mascara on and my eyebrows done getting ready in the morning, I call that a success.


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can fairly easily resist palettes -- but I have a *mammoth* problem resisting indie loose pigments, especially when they're fandom-oriented collections.  I have gotten into shows based entirely on their production design and color palette.  Handing me *eyeshadow collections* that reflect those palettes?  Oof.  I'm going to need some more storage boxes.

Aaand I just placed an order with Geek Chic Cosmetics, but it was on my plan for April, and it was just *one* collection of nine samples and a glitter in the collection not available as a sample (read:  I didn't order two collections to make up for not ordering any GCC in January.  I'll probably make a double order in May just because there are two collections of five shadows each on my list, and there's an order minimum that translates to eight samples, so I might as well go for ten samples in this particular situation), so I'm okay, especially since I had originally expected to be ordering the complete Fire Walk With Me nail polish collection plus some shadows, and I'm going to postpone that purchase until the fall since that's the season I most strongly associate with _Twin Peaks_.  And then I may very well take a week off work and marathon the entire series on October. 

(I've got a ton of vacation time -- like three weeks, and I accrue more every week, but if I don't start using more of it, I'm going to start losing it -- available, and I am required by law to take a solid five days in a row off each year, and I don't *go* anywhere, so I might as well plan a week off around sitting on my ass watching my favorite show from college.  Every year, I plan I using *all* of my vacation, and I usually take only the bare legal minimum.  I really need to get better about taking vacation, but things have been rocky in my department staffing-meets-workload-wise, so I have to hold off until either the coworker on medical leave comes back or we get another person in the group.  Unless one of these two things happen before mid-June, I will be the only person there for a week because the other remaining two people have vacations scheduled at the same time, neither of which can be rescheduled.  There is *no way* I can do even the daily minimum requirements -- because a good chunk of what we do must be done *that day* -- of all of our jobs.)


Themed indie loose pigments is (luckily) a path I have not yet gone down... Although the Geek Chic Cosmetics Fellowship, The Game is On, Witchcraft and Wizardry, and Turtle Power (this one not as much... if there were shadows that were named after the Turtles they would have hooked me) are really tempting me (as in, I want to buy the complete eyeshadow sets...). Also the Shiro Cosmetics The Hobbit, The Fullmetal, and The Super Effective Collections - but at $6/jar (since if you're going to buy Geeky themed cosmetics you need the geeky label, right?) and my habit of buying complete sets, that can get expensive (and somewhat wasteful since I probably won't be able to completely use all of it and I don't think loose pigments are as easily sanitized as pressed shadows).

I have completed calculating the amount of eyeshadow I have... will probably post the list later after I do some studying and reflecting


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chibimorph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Themed indie loose pigments is (luckily) a path I have not yet gone down... Although the Geek Chic Cosmetics Fellowship, The Game is On, Witchcraft and Wizardry, and Turtle Power (this one not as much... if there were shadows that were named after the Turtles they would have hooked me) are really tempting me (as in, I want to buy the complete eyeshadow sets...). Also the Shiro Cosmetics The Hobbit, The Fullmetal, and The Super Effective Collections - but at $6/jar (since if you're going to buy Geeky themed cosmetics you need the geeky label, right?) and my habit of buying complete sets, that can get expensive (and somewhat wasteful since I probably won't be able to completely use all of it and I don't think loose pigments are as easily sanitized as pressed shadows).

I have completed calculating the amount of eyeshadow I have... will probably post the list later after I do some studying and reflecting 



 

Aren't they beautiful?! I have purchased some from My Beauty Addiction and from Darling Girl as well and they're gorgeous, but mostly I end up feeling guilty because I don't give them enough love :C


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AHHHH I was all like 100% committed to no buy....and I just realized I lost my favorite lipstick. And I'm pretty sure it got lost at a bar in Wisconsin never to be seen again



I have SO MANY LIPPIES but it's my favorite and now this is hard.
what kind of lip was it?? good brand??


----------



## saku (Apr 13, 2014)

also, i was cleaning up my stash, and throwing away boxes (shoe boxes, birchbox boxes, beauty product boxes) and empty containers, and i discovered _a whole new birchbox_, pristine and never been played with. it was my August 2013 box, and there are lots of goodies in it!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 13, 2014)

> also, i was cleaning up my stash, and throwing away boxes (shoe boxes, birchbox boxes, beauty product boxes) and empty containers, and i discovered _a whole new birchbox_, pristine and never been played with. it was my August 2013 box, and there are lots of goodies in it!Â


 I have totally done that! I found mine when I was searching for a box for a trade...to me, it's just as good as finding a $10 bill in your pocket!


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been so busy with work I never posted my goals for April.  Basically, my goals this month have been to not make any beauty purchases (especially nail polish and perfume).  I can keep my sub boxes (BB - already have an annual sub, Julep - I can buy if I like the polish colors I can also upgrade or buy add ons, and Glitter Guilty).  I can also buy any clothes I like that receive from Stitch Fix.  Last month I failed horribly but in the end of the month I had an unexpected expense (tv broke) so I had to put out some money I really didn't want to and that kind of snapped me out of my crazy buying.  This month I have completely turned around, I kind of can't believe it.  I have not made any beauty purchases!  I cancelled Glitter Guilty, I like the polishes I receive but I would rather spend the money to buy a polish or something I can pick out myself instead of it being a surprise. I received a box for this month but that was paid for last month so I will not have to pay for that in April.  Even though I cancelled I still am not allowed to use that money for polishes.  My only purchase so far was a pair of jeans from Stitch Fix but that was allowed.  It also helps that I have been working like crazy.  With all of the extra hours I have been working I haven't really even had time to buy anything.  I'm proud of myself so far, I think I can make it the rest of the month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

I have luckily not been hooked on the indie pigments too badly yet... I got samples from GDE, Darling Girl Cosmetics, and Notoriously Morbid last summer, and told myself I could buy some full-size once I went through the samples.  Well.... I've yet to finish ONE SAMPLE BAGGIE.  I'm getting close on GDE's Katie's Storm (oh beautiful shimmery taupe!  I love you!) and will probably buy a sample jar of that soon, but I can see the handwriting on the wall if I start collecting colors based on fandoms!

I'm dedicating this summer to furniture acquisition and organization.  Hubby will be gone for a few months for his job, so we'll have 1) more money (they pay him extra while traveling, and not having to feed that man helps me save a TON of money!) and 2) I won't have to hear his "opinion" when I start acquiring pieces at yard sales and thrift shops.  Furniture is an actual NEED for us, as we've gone from living in tiny apartments, moving about once a year and shedding extra furniture pieces the whole way, to living in a fairly large 3 bedroom +bonus room house - needless to say, our current furniture looks rather spartan and shabby in here. BUT, my pet project will be new master bedroom furniture, including a vanity for me!  I think I'll have a much better handle on my stash once I can get it permanently organized and out of my closet.

Whoa, look at me ramble.  As far as the low buy goes, I'm doing well, although I'm going to start getting twitchy soon if I don't get my PopSugar April shipping notice!  Good luck everyone!  Even if you've failed at the beginning of the month, hop back on that wagon!  You can do it!


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been so busy with work I never posted my goals for April.  Basically, my goals this month have been to not make any beauty purchases (especially nail polish and perfume).  I can keep my sub boxes (BB - already have an annual sub, Julep - I can buy if I like the polish colors I can also upgrade or buy add ons, and Glitter Guilty).  I can also buy any clothes I like that receive from Stitch Fix.  Last month I failed horribly but in the end of the month I had an unexpected expense (tv broke) so I had to put out some money I really didn't want to and that kind of snapped me out of my crazy buying.  This month I have completely turned around, I kind of can't believe it.  I have not made any beauty purchases!  I cancelled Glitter Guilty, I like the polishes I receive but I would rather spend the money to buy a polish or something I can pick out myself instead of it being a surprise. I received a box for this month but that was paid for last month so I will not have to pay for that in April.  Even though I cancelled I still am not allowed to use that money for polishes.  My only purchase so far was a pair of jeans from Stitch Fix but that was allowed.  It also helps that I have been working like crazy.  With all of the extra hours I have been working I haven't really even had time to buy anything.  I'm proud of myself so far, I think I can make it the rest of the month!
lol


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 13, 2014)

Made it through a few trigger errands this weekend with no purchases! Went to the mall with my fiancee and only did what we planned to do--a few returns, checked out some computers for me (new laptop eeee!), and a planned soaps purchase at B&amp;BW, because we were almost out! I wanted to go into Sephora to "just look" and he was like "what about the low-buy??" but I ignored him and walked in. The second I went in I realized how stupid I was being (immediately wanted ALL THE THINGS) and was just like nope! And walked back out. Fiancee was proud!

Also went to Target and started pawing through the clearance makeup and immediately realized there was no point because I can't buy it!

Small victories, but it's a start!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm dedicating this summer to furniture acquisition and organization.  Hubby will be gone for a few months for his job, so we'll have 1) more money (they pay him extra while traveling, and not having to feed that man helps me save a TON of money!) and 2) I won't have to hear his "opinion" when I start acquiring pieces at yard sales and thrift shops.  *Furniture is an actual NEED for us, as we've gone from living in tiny apartments, moving about once a year and shedding extra furniture pieces the whole way, to living in a fairly large 3 bedroom +bonus room house - needless to say, our current furniture looks rather spartan and shabby in here. *BUT, my pet project will be new master bedroom furniture, including a vanity for me!  I think I'll have a much better handle on my stash once I can get it permanently organized and out of my closet.
THIS!

We are now moving into our 3 bedroom house after moving approximately once a year (I've been here for 8 years and between moves to apts and dorm rooms, it averages to 1.5 a year), and let's just say we're looking a little college-graduate-ish on the furniture end. my first project for this summer is to reupholster 6 chairs we acquired at an antiques shop, and sand plus stain them.


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay everyone, I uhm... looked at my medium/large eyeshadow palettes and very roughly estimated the number of uses based on that.

Since I don't currently have access to a laboratory scale (may change in the summer but I doubt I'd want to weigh one of my eyeshadow palettes on a scale that's actively used in a lab), the amount per eyeshadow application I used is based on: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/how-many-eyeshadow-applications-are-in.html

Methodology (my inner scientist is cringing at this, but it's the best I can do): Blogger of above link estimated 0.020 grams of eyeshadow per application (I prefer measuring using grams instead of ounces) - since I have very hooded eyes and don't highlight my browbone, I use much less eyeshadow than she does. I'm (under)estimating my usage so my calculations are based on 0.015g per application.

Putting the list behind a spoiler because it is a list and some people may not want to know (my conclusion is also behind the spoiler).

The first number is the estimate of my number of uses (based on 0.015 g per application), the number in brackets is based on the blogger's use (0.02g per application) and may be more applicable to many of you out there

stila - In the... Palettes (I own all 4) (0.49oz, 14g each): 933 uses [or 700 uses] x 4 = 3732 uses [or 2800]
theBalm - Nude'tude (0.382oz, 11.08g): 739 uses [or 554]
theBalm - Balm Jovi (0.38oz, 10.8g): 720 uses [or 540]
Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box (0.36oz, 10.8g): 720 uses [or 540]
Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette (0.42oz, 13.3g): 887 uses [or 665]
Smashbox Be Discovered Holiday Palette (1.14oz, 32.4g): 2160 uses [or 1620] (this is a monster of a palette!)
Coastal Scents - 252 Color Palette (4.44oz, 126.0g): 8400 uses [or 6300] (the Godzilla of palettes!)
Coastal Scents - Creative Me #2 Palette (0.63oz, 18g): 1200 uses [or 900]
Coastal Scents Hot Pots: 8 x (0.05oz, 1.5g) = (0.4oz, 12g) = 800 uses [or 600]

Drugstore Honorable Mention: Maybelline ExpertWear 8 Pan Palette - Sunbaked Neutrals (0.22oz, 6.2g): 413 uses [or 310] - this is my first eyeshadow palette so I'm determined to use this one up

Total Grams of Eyeshadow: ~297grams (this doesn't even include all of my drugstore palettes) = ~19,800 total uses [or 14,850]

Assume I have one eyeshadow application every day per year (not including extra days in gap years): 19,800/365 days = 54.2 years [or 40.6 years]





Uhm... yeah. I still want more eyeshadow palettes (and can afford it), so I guess for me I'm trying to think of this in terms of waste rather than monetary cost.

For those of you who are trying to curb eyeshadow buying... I hope this helps?


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chibimorph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay everyone, I uhm... looked at my medium/large eyeshadow palettes and very roughly estimated the number of uses based on that.

Since I don't currently have access to a laboratory scale (may change in the summer but I doubt I'd want to weigh one of my eyeshadow palettes on a scale that's actively used in a lab), the amount per eyeshadow application I used is based on: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/how-many-eyeshadow-applications-are-in.html

Methodology (my inner scientist is cringing at this, but it's the best I can do): Blogger of above link estimated 0.020 grams of eyeshadow per application (I prefer measuring using grams instead of ounces) - since I have very hooded eyes and don't highlight my browbone, I use much less eyeshadow than she does. I'm (under)estimating my usage so my calculations are based on 0.015g per application.

Putting the list behind a spoiler because it is a list and some people may not want to know (my conclusion is also behind the spoiler).

The first number is the estimate of my number of uses (based on 0.015 g per application), the number in brackets is based on the blogger's use (0.02g per application) and may be more applicable to many of you out there

stila - In the... Palettes (I own all 4) (0.49oz, 14g each): 933 uses [or 700 uses] x 4 = 3732 uses [or 2800]
theBalm - Nude'tude (0.382oz, 11.08g): 739 uses [or 554]
theBalm - Balm Jovi (0.38oz, 10.8g): 720 uses [or 540]
Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box (0.36oz, 10.8g): 720 uses [or 540]
Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette (0.42oz, 13.3g): 887 uses [or 665]
Smashbox Be Discovered Holiday Palette (1.14oz, 32.4g): 2160 uses [or 1620] (this is a monster of a palette!)
Coastal Scents - 252 Color Palette (4.44oz, 126.0g): 8400 uses [or 6300] (the Godzilla of palettes!)
Coastal Scents - Creative Me #2 Palette (0.63oz, 18g): 1200 uses [or 900]
Coastal Scents Hot Pots: 8 x (0.05oz, 1.5g) = (0.4oz, 12g) = 800 uses [or 600]

Drugstore Honorable Mention: Maybelline ExpertWear 8 Pan Palette - Sunbaked Neutrals (0.22oz, 6.2g): 413 uses [or 310] - this is my first eyeshadow palette so I'm determined to use this one up

Total Grams of Eyeshadow: ~297grams (this doesn't even include all of my drugstore palettes) = ~19,800 total uses [or 14,850]

Assume I have one eyeshadow application every day per year (not including extra days in gap years): 19,800/365 days = 54.2 years [or 40.6 years]




Uhm... yeah. I still want more eyeshadow palettes (and can afford it), so I guess for me I'm trying to think of this in terms of waste rather than monetary cost.

For those of you who are trying to curb eyeshadow buying... I hope this helps?

haaahhhh! I'm so screwed. I have 169 full-size eyeshadows, and have had my eye on the Lorac Pro palette, which I will probably get once I hit pan on a shadow (betting on either mac all that glitters or inglot 402 right now).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2014)

That is a huge eye-opener, @chibimorph !  Thank you for working all of that out!  I have several of those palettes, and like you while I don't *need* more, I want, and can afford more.  HOWEVER, what works for me is not buying any more palettes unless the majority of the colors are *unique* to my collection.  And are colors I will wear (i.e. no use buying the UD Electric palette because those aren't colors I'd wear too often).

So for now, I may drool over new palettes, but I must swatch and compare to the ones I already have before purchasing more.

But yeah, I'm pretty much set for life.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 13, 2014)

I have done HORRIBLY this month. HORRIBLY. and its only the 13th!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have done HORRIBLY this month. HORRIBLY. and its only the 13th!
I know how you feel :C


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

I was going to hit Target and Trader Joe's to grab a few things I didn't get yesterday before going to my aunt's for GoT with my neighbor, but she's out of town, and Jeffrey and I don't want to deal with her housemate, so this has turned into an all-day lazing-around-in-pjs-with-kitties day. No spontaneous Target purchases! On the down side, I don't have English muffins for breakfast at work. On the up side, I do have some bread I could take instead. Well, really, I *should* take it to work considering the fact that I don't really eat bread at home for some reason. Let's see if I actually remember at 5:45 in the morning when I have to leave my apartment. Not get up. Be gone.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Apr 14, 2014)

Two weeks in and I failed at this April NO BUY.

I bought a set of 10 makeup brushes on Ebay for $12. I also bought the Blender cleanser for $3.35 ( I had a $10 Amazon GF)

I saw that HSN restocked on Too Faced Chocolate bar palette w/ the full size shadow insurance. I guess the free shipping and the $20 off made me do it. 

I made 3 purchases today. Oh boy. My boyfriend is NOT going to like hearing this today. He hates it when I spend my money on makeup. lol


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 14, 2014)

I went to Ulta today, and wandered for thirty minutes. I bought ONE thing. Total was .85 for a nine dollar mascara. Yay! Of course now that someone mentioned the Too Faced chocolate bar set is back in stock i want it sooo bad. But I just told my mom my current makeup rules because I've been out of control lately. So that's going to have to wait until at least June. RESTRAINT, SAMANTHA, RESTRAINT.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 14, 2014)

I have now made all of my allowed purchases for the month, so I am putting myself on a beauty no buy for the rest of the month. I'm continuing my focus on using stuff up which I hope helps. Plus, I have a bunch of boxes with new purchases just sitting on the floor unused, which I should at least unpack before thinking about acquiring anything else. I hope I can do this!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I've made it a week but tomorrow's gonna be hard. They're doing work on our townhouse and I don't want to be home during it....so of course the logical solution is shop...especially since it's freezing out. Ugh!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 14, 2014)

I haven't broken my low-buy since Thursday. I brought concealer today, but that's because I ran out. I think I can survive this low buy.

On a side note, there are approx. 1007 eyeshadow applications in one Naked palette, or 87 applications per pan (not my blog: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/03/how-many-eyeshadow-applications-are-in.html). Granted, it's not "scientifically proven", but it's something to think about.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 14, 2014)

I haven't set any rules for myself in awhile and have just been trying to limit my spending instead. I now need to go on a serious no buy. I just accepted a job offer today, and I will be moving halfway across the country in a few weeks. I have way too much stuff and I can't accumulate anything else before I go. Plus, I need to save up for this move.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackiee21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Two weeks in and I failed at this April NO BUY.

I bought a set of 10 makeup brushes on Ebay for $12. I also bought the Blender cleanser for $3.35 ( I had a $10 Amazon GF)

I saw that HSN restocked on Too Faced Chocolate bar palette w/ the full size shadow insurance. I guess the free shipping and the $20 off made me do it. 

I made 3 purchases today. Oh boy. My boyfriend is NOT going to like hearing this today. He hates it when I spend my money on makeup. lol
Oh man...I wish I hadn't learned about HSN now. D: especially since I've been getting a lot into lorac and too faced. sigh.


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 15, 2014)

After my splurges last week, I haven't bought anything. I'm also thinking about switching from my Neutrogena makeup remover wipes to just using makeup remover and cotton rounds. I think it will be cheaper in the long run, even if wipes are much more convenient. Now I need to not buy ANYTHING for the rest of April. But seriously, though, because I have no extra money.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After my splurges last week, I haven't bought anything. I'm also thinking about switching from my Neutrogena makeup remover wipes to just using makeup remover and cotton rounds. I think it will be cheaper in the long run, even if wipes are much more convenient. Now I need to not buy ANYTHING for the rest of April. But seriously, though, because I have no extra money.
Or switch to coconut oil! even cheaper yet, and it breaks down makeup like magic, especially stubborn eyeliner and mascara.  Also garnier has this version of bioderma's miscellar water that I am hoping to look into... I do coconut oil, then a cotton round of bioderma to get the rest that the coconut oil didn't get off, wash my face first with a cleanser then with a milk cleanser, since i don't do toner because it hurts. it leaves my face squeaky clean and the nutrients from the coconut oil are good for your skin. 

A giant tub of organic, cold pressed coconut oil will only cost you like $5, and you can use it in your hair and skin.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

OK, so I did just reactivate my second Birchbox.  AND I cancelled/restarted my main sub (which is actually just pre-paying for May, as my April box has already shipped). But, I used the SFBB100 code on both accounts and got $40 in store credit for spending $20 (and I'll get two Birchboxes! Even better!).  My justification is that I'm saving up BB store credit to use for my Midsummer Secret Santa exchange!  I want to spoil my summer fairy (our new term for the summer Santees), and just in case she's really wanting something that's over the budget, but I can pick up with points... well, why not?

So I now have over 600 points, and if my 2nd BB has at least 6 items, then I'll have 700 points!!! Wheeee!!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just placed my last spontaneous order until November!  I'm determined to get through my stash and find my HG products plus some fun ones to keep on hand that I will actually use. My new rule is no pretties for the sake of pretties!! This is going to be hard but I've just got other things the money needs to go toward. 

I will allow: 


Ipsy (which is gifted to me so no $ there)
Starlooks (for one more month; cancelling after my third)
Restocking when I'm totally out of all of one item (this should help me cut out most of the lotions, skin and hair products I need to stop buying)


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 15, 2014)

I just re-discovered a beautiful shadow by Inglot: S31.





(CREDIT: Via)

It's the second one in from the left and I can't believe I forgot about it.Its a color that's so hard to explain and this picture doesn't do it justice -- it has a bit of a pink-mauve undertone with the most beautiful soft pink and golden sheen... Here's another picture of it:





(Credit Via)

4th one in from the right....

it's very multi dimensional and suits pretty much all skin tones (here's basically two opposite ends of the spectrum and you see how beautiful it looks in both). I can't believe I completely forgot about it. 

This might end up being my summer eyeshadow every day lol.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man...I wish I hadn't learned about HSN now. D: especially since I've been getting a lot into lorac and too faced. sigh. 
I bought the Too faced Chocolate bar palette. I mean 31$ is a great deal so I couldn't pass it up! This will be my first Too faced product so instead of having buyers remorse i'm pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Or switch to coconut oil! even cheaper yet, and it breaks down makeup like magic, especially stubborn eyeliner and mascara. Â Also garnier has this version of bioderma's miscellar water that I am hoping to look into... I do coconut oil, then a cotton round of bioderma to get the rest that the coconut oil didn't get off, wash my face first with a cleanser then with a milk cleanser, since i don't do toner because it hurts. it leaves my face squeaky clean and the nutrients from the coconut oil are good for your skin.Â  A giant tub of organic, cold pressed coconut oil will only cost you like $5, and you can use it in your hair and skin.Â


 Interesting, I actually bought coconut oil to cook with and never used it! I'll have to check to see if it's the right kind!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

> Interesting, I actually bought coconut oil to cook with and never used it! I'll have to check to see if it's the right kind!


 I think coconut oil is coconut oil. Fractionated is better for some things/reason I can't recall (maybe easier for blending with other things?), but my understanding is that food grade coconut oil can be used for cosmetic/beauty purposes with no problem, just like olive oil.


----------



## saku (Apr 15, 2014)

i have the lipgloss bug! i want them all, in all colors, all brands, all kinds of them! but it's the worst cause lipgloss goes bad so fast!! i really shouldn't hoard them, but i want to! GAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## saku (Apr 15, 2014)

OK........i did get the lip glosses from UD. my order total was $65. i guess my 'rest of april' allowance has been used up....


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think coconut oil is coconut oil. Fractionated is better for some things/reason I can't recall (maybe easier for blending with other things?), but my understanding is that food grade coconut oil can be used for cosmetic/beauty purposes with no problem, just like olive oil.
Well, the reason why organic and cold pressed is usually better is because it retains all of its nutrients, which if you're putting in your hair and skin is what you would like to retain.If CO is heated up to a certain degree, all it does is burn the nutrients out, which is where you also get the odorless kind. If it's being used just for makeup removal I don't think it matters what type it is. same with olive oil, but if i'm about to put it in my hair, I want it to do something, so I go for EVOO. At any rate, oils we can find in our kitchen are some of the best makeup removal and even some of the best moisturizer around, I think. Plus I love the smell of coconut! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Interesting, I actually bought coconut oil to cook with and never used it! I'll have to check to see if it's the right kind!
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2014)

Uhoh. UD Ocho Loco 2 on sale + immense fondness for 24/7 pencils + unexpected birthday code = ? (I emailed Urban Decay requesting that my birthday be added to my profile because -- so sad! -- my birthday was in January, and I didn't get a code, so I wanted to get it added for next year. The response boiled down to "I've added your birthday and activated a code for you to use in April to make up for missing out in January.")


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 16, 2014)

Well.....April will now forever be known as the FAIL MONTH OF FOREVER.

And it's only the 16th.

I bit into an instagram sale :C 

...

My verdict at the end of the month isn't looking so swell.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Sigh* I brought the Jaclyn Hill Sigma brush set. She's one of my favorite YouTube people and I've been wanting to try Sigma brushes.

Time to sit in the corner of shame.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm doing decent so far.  I have passed up A LOT of things I wanted bad but now that I look back I don't even remember what they were LOL so I guess I made the right choice.  I spent a small fortune getting my hair done (planned!) but it looks awesome and was much needed, plus I used a gift card for part of it. I ended up using my 20% Ulta and 15% Sephora coupons but I kept my orders small and only purchased from Sephora because I had a Kohls rebate/Visa gift card thing.  I have also set up a number of swaps getting rid of things I will_ never ever _use and even swapped for some non-beauty stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been keeping myself in check by going through my stashes twice now and that alone makes me want to never buy anything again.  Been staying focused on making empties and I really wish I had the patience to keep them around til the end of them month so I could look at them all but my OCD makes me throw everything away right away!  The fact that I have not resubscribed to birchbox yet this month alone deserves a medal.  Glitter Guilty and 2nd ipsy are now cancelled too.  My tax refund end up being pretty puny and it's going towards a new roof anyway so as of now I have nothing tempting me for the rest of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing decent so far.  I have passed up A LOT of things I wanted bad but now that I look back I don't even remember what they were LOL so I guess I made the right choice.  I spent a small fortune getting my hair done (planned!) but it looks awesome and was much needed, plus I used a gift card for part of it. I ended up using my 20% Ulta and 15% Sephora coupons but I kept my orders small and only purchased from Sephora because I had a Kohls rebate/Visa gift card thing.  I have also set up a number of swaps getting rid of things I will_ never ever _use and even swapped for some non-beauty stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been keeping myself in check by going through my stashes twice now and that alone makes me want to never buy anything again.  Been staying focused on making empties and I really wish I had the patience to keep them around til the end of them month so I could look at them all but my OCD makes me throw everything away right away!  The fact that I have not resubscribed to birchbox yet this month alone deserves a medal.  Glitter Guilty and 2nd ipsy are now cancelled too.  My tax refund end up being pretty puny and it's going towards a new roof anyway so as of now I have nothing tempting me for the rest of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Good job for resisting and cancelling the subscriptions!

I'm currently 10 (successful) days into my no-buy/low-buy (not sure exactly what I want it to be...) and once I hit 2 weeks or 1 month I want to make a list of stuff that I successfully resisted. I've been conscientiously talking myself out of stuff, so hopefully that will keep me entertained for the rest of the month



Another thing I started doing was planning out what I want to buy and telling myself I can buy it later - like the IT Cosmetics Matte Palette, which I have decided is unique enough to buy... next year or if I can get it at 25% off or better; and Geek Chic Fellowship loose pigments in the summer because it's nerdy and I don't have any loose shadows (and maybe I'll end up talking myself out of both of these things, we shall see!)

Even though there have been stumbles it doesn't mean the no-buy/low-buy is ruined, keep strong, everyone!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 16, 2014)

I finally worked up the courage to cancel Birchbox. I love that subscription but I'm moving next month and need to cut back.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chibimorph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Good job for resisting and cancelling the subscriptions!

I'm currently 10 (successful) days into my no-buy/low-buy (not sure exactly what I want it to be...) and once I hit 2 weeks or 1 month I want to make a list of stuff that I successfully resisted. I've been conscientiously talking myself out of stuff, so hopefully that will keep me entertained for the rest of the month



Another thing I started doing was planning out what I want to buy and telling myself I can buy it later - like the IT Cosmetics Matte Palette, which I have decided is unique enough to buy... next year or if I can get it at 25% off or better; and Geek Chic Fellowship loose pigments in the summer because it's nerdy and I don't have any loose shadows (and maybe I'll end up talking myself out of both of these things, we shall see!)

Even though there have been stumbles it doesn't mean the no-buy/low-buy is ruined, keep strong, everyone!




Way to go!

I haven't messed up too bad -- I just feel like I did. I have actually stayed below my usual bi-weekly allowance of $75, so it's really not bad, but I had tried to tell myself I wouldn't spend this month. I will try to just seriously resist more shinies for the rest of the month, and do a successful no-buy next month.

My steps to achieving this:

- I will spend my energies putting together a "battle station" (read: vanity that I can change in) at our new home, big mirror and all. 

- I will save the money I would otherwise spend on makeup, so that next month I can buy an alex drawer (the long, six drawer kind -- or maybe the less-wide but deeper Alex 5), in which to organize the items I currently own.

- I will stop checking instagram so often. Instagram has turned from a source of inspiration to finish stuff, into a source of more "gimme" feelings, much like youtube.

- Following this, I will clean my following list, or at least the ones that always make me want to buy more stuff.

- Become more active in the Monday Club OR just make sure I switch out a beauty basket biweekly.

- Spend more time on here and less on youtube.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 16, 2014)

I've gone two days without making a beauty related purchase. Baby steps. I think I may also start keeping a list of things that I have resisted. I need to spend less time focusing on makeup and more time on doing projects around the house. Maybe I'll make a list of those as well.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 16, 2014)

So although the first half of this month was a flop for me
(I bought a bunch of stuff from Adagio and went over $50 beauty budget)
I think I'll do better the rest of the month.
My birthday is in the beginning of May, so I think that's going to help me, because it's something I can look forward to!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2014)

I have *all* of the cranky right now.  We're still short-staffed at work, and all of us are completely glazed and ready to snap.  I have realized that I get very BUY ALL THE COLORS when I get overworked and overtired.  That UD Ocho Loco 2 set looks *perfectly reasonable* to buy.  I'm working all sorts of overtime, and I get paid time and a half for it, so why not buy NYX cream blush sticks in every color?  I have a code for a free UD liner since I didn't get one during my actual birthday month, so I'm trying to decide what to get along with my carved-in-stone Corrupt liner that I *almost* ordered from Sephora a few days ago to get the Guerlain Meteorites (and then the SummerStash came out, so that happened instead).  Yes, I'm supposed to be on a no-acquisition, but I DON'T CARE this week.  I'm going to try to haul my burned-out carcass to Sephora tomorrow after work and swatch the lipsticks to see what I want more before I order:  Lipstick, lip color pencil, or eyeliner.  And now I'm going to stress-browse on Birchbox and see what I think I need right now.  And watch _Glee_ on Hulu because there's no way I will be able to follow _True Detective_ (and fight with my internet connection) in this condition.

(I *am* resisting the Ocho Loco 2 set that is currently on clearance on UD, mainly because it turns out that you have to buy at least one *full-priced* item to get the free birthday liner, and that somehow makes me not want OL2.)


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 16, 2014)

The no-buy is getting hard. The only unnecessary things I have bought this year are a nail polish I had my eye on and two colored mascaras, all of which were on clearance and cost less than $5 total. But now I'm like, BUY ALL THE THINGS!!! Then I remember that I've been hit with an unexpected $600 that is due in three weeks, car tab renewal, a medical bill, and my student loans and home insurance have to start being repaid in the next couple months. So, there is no way I can spend even a dollar on something that I don't need right now. Hopefully, by the end of summer I will be able to start saving money again instead of spending it! But considering it's already been a 4.5-month no-buy, thinking of waiting ANOTHER five months is just exhausting!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 16, 2014)

> I have *all* of the cranky right now.Â  We're still short-staffed at work, and all of us are completely glazed and ready to snap.Â  I have realized that I get very BUY ALL THE COLORS when I get overworked and overtired.Â  That UD Ocho Loco 2 set looks *perfectly reasonable* to buy.Â  I'm working all sorts of overtime, and I get paid time and a half for it, so why not buy NYX cream blush sticks in every color?Â  I have a code for a free UD liner since I didn't get one during my actual birthday month, so I'm trying to decide what to get along with my carved-in-stone Corrupt liner that I *almost* ordered from Sephora a few days ago to get the Guerlain Meteorites (and then the SummerStash came out, so that happened instead).Â  Yes, I'm supposed to be on a no-acquisition, but I DON'T CARE this week.Â  I'm going to try to haul my burned-out carcass to Sephora tomorrow after work and swatch the lipsticks to see what I want more before I order:Â  Lipstick, lip color pencil, or eyeliner.Â  And now I'm going to stress-browse on Birchbox and see what I think I need right now.Â  And watch _Glee_ on Hulu because there's no way I will be able to follow _True Detective_ (and fight with my internet connection) in this condition. (I *am* resisting the Ocho Loco 2 set that is currently on clearance on UD, mainly because it turns out that you have to buy at least one *full-priced* item to get the free birthday liner, and that somehow makes me not want OL2.)


 I'm watching Glee on Hulu right now! I love that they've brought most of the original cast back for recent episodes. I'm doing a lot of closet/room/stash reorganization right now which is helping me resist wanting all the spring pretties. I am cranky today after finding out that BB took away 200 points (100 per account), which is happening to a lot of people who used the SFBB100 code, but still. Grr. Big hugs to everyone who has had a rough time lately! I hope everything works out! And that there will be makeup and other pretties to cheer you on the days that things go crazy!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*I'm watching Glee on Hulu right now!* I love that they've brought most of the original cast back for recent episodes.

I'm doing a lot of closet/room/stash reorganization right now which is helping me resist wanting all the spring pretties. I am cranky today after finding out that BB took away 200 points (100 per account), which is happening to a lot of people who used the SFBB100 code, but still. Grr.

Big hugs to everyone who has had a rough time lately! I hope everything works out! And that there will be makeup and other pretties to cheer you on the days that things go crazy!
AND THEN they did the number in front of Sephora and Duane Reade.  DOES NOT HELP, GLEE.  As a side note, I'm still cranky, but now I'm so utterly exhausted that I'm seriously considering going to bed now rather than when I'm done with this episode.  It's 8:30.  SO TIRED.  On the up side, tired = don't even want to look at things to buy.


----------



## missionista (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally worked up the courage to cancel Birchbox. I love that subscription but I'm moving next month and need to cut back.
Way to go!  I was sad when I let my subscription run out, but have not missed it since then.  You're doing great.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 17, 2014)

I am frustrated.  I have been doing really good with my low/no-buy but the past couple days I have been wanting to buy things.  I don't even want/need anything specific.  I just haven't bought anything in a while and want something new.  I have worked so much overtime this month and was excited for the extra money but now I won't even really have any.  I have to get an MRI and I haven't met the deductible on my insurance yet so it's going to be $500.  They're a payment plan option available but still, I really don't want to pay $500 for a dumb MRI, I would much rather save it or put it towards my student loans.  Seems like every month there is something new!  Now I definitely shouldn't buy anything but I still want to.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The no-buy is getting hard. The only unnecessary things I have bought this year are a nail polish I had my eye on and two colored mascaras, all of which were on clearance and cost less than $5 total. But now I'm like, BUY ALL THE THINGS!!! Then I remember that I've been hit with an unexpected $600 that is due in three weeks, car tab renewal, a medical bill, and my student loans and home insurance have to start being repaid in the next couple months. So, there is no way I can spend even a dollar on something that I don't need right now. Hopefully, by the end of summer I will be able to start saving money again instead of spending it! But considering it's already been a 4.5-month no-buy, thinking of waiting ANOTHER five months is just exhausting!
You've been at the no-buy for almost five months!  That alone is impressive.  I know how you feel about the unexpected expenses though, has happened to me for the past two months.  Hopefully, the next couple of weeks/months will be better!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have *all* of the cranky right now.  We're still short-staffed at work, and all of us are completely glazed and ready to snap.  I have realized that I get very BUY ALL THE COLORS when I get overworked and overtired.  That UD Ocho Loco 2 set looks *perfectly reasonable* to buy.  I'm working all sorts of overtime, and I get paid time and a half for it, so why not buy NYX cream blush sticks in every color?  I have a code for a free UD liner since I didn't get one during my actual birthday month, so I'm trying to decide what to get along with my carved-in-stone Corrupt liner that I *almost* ordered from Sephora a few days ago to get the Guerlain Meteorites (and then the SummerStash came out, so that happened instead).  Yes, I'm supposed to be on a no-acquisition, but I DON'T CARE this week.  I'm going to try to haul my burned-out carcass to Sephora tomorrow after work and swatch the lipsticks to see what I want more before I order:  Lipstick, lip color pencil, or eyeliner.  And now I'm going to stress-browse on Birchbox and see what I think I need right now.  And watch _Glee_ on Hulu because there's no way I will be able to follow _True Detective_ (and fight with my internet connection) in this condition.

(I *am* resisting the Ocho Loco 2 set that is currently on clearance on UD, mainly because it turns out that you have to buy at least one *full-priced* item to get the free birthday liner, and that somehow makes me not want OL2.)
I'm a stress shopper too :C I've been able to successfully keep to a no-buy/low-buy since January, but this month I just have not been able to resist anything. I am blaming this partly on the stress of buying a home and partly on the stress of work -- we're also understaffed, and it's getting everyone down in the dumps and cranky as hell. Unfortunately, I've been putting in extra hours but I'm "technically" salary (even though I get paid an hourly rate, really), so overtime is not acknowledged. It's not that bad, considering how much paid time off we get and how lenient my boss is when something happens that requires a lot of time out of the office... but still, it's getting very stressful and it has everyone on their last straws of patience.

All this added stress has had me doing 2 things: sleeping a lot to forget about waking life, and shopping... sigh.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 17, 2014)

I got paid today, and I'm realllllyyyyy too tired to be at work so I've been browsing.. but so far successfully not making purchases. 
It's easy to justify spending since my account is all full of fresh monies.... but I am going to resist.


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 17, 2014)

I get paid tomorrow! And all my money is going to student loans - woohooo!!!! Not. Anyways I need to watch my spending this weekend as express has 40% off right now and I'm planning on doing some shopping with one of my friends. But I don't plan on going out drinking so I won't be spending too much.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 17, 2014)

> I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her


 I'm so sorry for your loss. Huge hugs &lt;3


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her
Sorry to hear that, stay strong! It sounds like you had a long and wonderful time together.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her

How heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her
Hugs, so sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is so hard.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry [@]MIKAGlam[/@] ! Losing a furbaby is so hard. Big hugs!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her
I'm so sorry to hear! Hugs, hugs, and more hugs!


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her

Internet hugs



(imagine these emojis look sympathetic)

But I applaud you for seeing the makeup buying as a temporary fix and not a solution to grieving. 19 years is a long time and I hope you find a good way to bring closure to what must have been great memories.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 17, 2014)

> I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her


 I'm so so sorry about your loss! Big hugs for you!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 17, 2014)

> I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her


 I am so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pets are family, and sometimes the best family. Hang in there!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her
So sorry to hear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 17, 2014)

> I had to put the dog I have had since I was 3 down today. Normally I would go and buy makeup as a temporary fix. Im struggling. Im just trying to think positive. I had 19 good years with her


 sorry for your loss!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you all. It is hard, I know I'll get through it though. Im just trying to find good, permanent ways of dealing with it.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 18, 2014)

My condolences, Mika!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's so sad when pets pass away. They're part of the family after all.

--

I resisted! I resisted pulling the trigger on HSN, since they have their $20 off code. Instead I am now going to go sign on my house and feel good about myself that I didn't bite.

How's that for restraint!

(or the fact that i have no $$$ hahaha).


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2014)

My kitties are bewildered and annoyed at all of the hugs they have been getting over the past couple of days. [hippie dippy ramble about pet reincarnation and sort of messenger/guardian pets deleted] I do not believe pets are ever *gone*. They're just... Kind of *waiting* and watching until the right time to either re-enter your life or send another critter buddy -- who they have picked out for you -- your way.


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 19, 2014)

I need to limit my spending, from trying to pay off credit cards, going back to school and now my cat coming down with asthma, I need to stop buying things I don't absolutely NEED!  I was couponing, but with school I just don't have the time anymore.


----------



## saku (Apr 19, 2014)

sooo.... i paid off everything, including my plane ticket to the philippines for december AND all of my credit cards!! everything's paid in full..and i got my clothes shopping done too (YAY!!). i'm still buying stuff occasionally, but i buy so much lesser beauty products now that i have money to spend in other stuff. i feel like i don't need to make rules anymore, as I think i've calmed down my beauty spending, and it's ingrained in me. maybe for this month, the only purchase i could've resisted is the urban decay lip glosses, but even with that, it's all good. after paying off everything, i still have a few hundred dollars left (i don't earn much, i'm just a poor graduate student), and i hope to put most of these into savings.. there's a few things we need though, like a chair mat. probably most of our expense comes from eating out -- but that is our indulgence, and i don't really want to restrain ourselves much. my boyfriend and i live together and we're both graduate students - constantly stressed out, so eating out is always a nice break!

april 'miscellaneous' expense:

clinique acne clearing gel $25

beauty.com order to get the origins GWP $6 (used my $5 drugstore.com dollars)

urban decay lip glosses and bronzer $65

MAC small brush canister $19

sephora cotton rounds (i bought 10, then 5, whenever the $1 sale cotton rounds come back in stock. score!) $15

crabtree &amp; evelyn tube squeezer from ebay $6

birchbox tea press/tea/brush guards $11 (out of pocket)

kate spade tote $175

clothes at gap ~$200

not bad at all! the tote and the clothes are totally justified, and most of the beauty expenses i had also are. again, the only one i can't really justify is the UD (i was shopping 'in the moment' but i could've thought about it a little bit more. worst case, i'll sell some of them on ebay), so that would be my 'oops' purchase of the month. i also have ~$200 deposit from ebay sales. 




 

it feels so good to have 0 debt. now, i just have to save up for my 4-week trip in december. my mom wants to go to several beaches while we're there! it's gonna be a little expensive!


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 19, 2014)

So... I caved and bought some Geek Chic eyeshadows because of their 20% off Easter Sale. After I ordered I realized they've had 30% off sales for Black Friday in the past, but I feel like that time period will be extremely crazy so I'm okay with placing an order now. The complete sets weren't on sale (which is a good thing for me because then I would've felt compelled to get the whole sets), so I ended up picking shades/names that I really liked from the Fellowship, The Game is On, and The Witchcraft and Wizardry collections. Since each collection has the same packaging, there's nothing left that I want to buy from them now.

I know that Shiro Cosmetics is going to have their anniversary sale around 4/30... and I really want The Hobbit Collection. A precursory search of their past sales seems to suggest that their anniversary sale is a good one as far as %off goes, so we'll see. There are lots of warm-toned colors in the collection and the more colorful shades lean blue and green (and one orange-red shade), all of which I think I'll be okay with wearing. I called my mom yesterday and told her my struggles - and she told me to buy The Hobbit Collection since I was so obsessed with LotR when I was younger (i.e. I reread the trilogy + The Hobbit + The Silmarillion every year since I was in 6th grade). I'm also tempted to get some shades from The Super Effective Collection, because despite being in my mid-20s, I still wear Pokemon T-shirts (in public too when I can).

For full disclosure, I also bought a 4-pack of Clarisonic brush heads because my $25 off code (for the Clarisonic website) from registering my Clarisonic was going to expire. This was a purchase I knew was coming and I can justify it as a "necessity" since I have only have 1 extra brush head right now.

That said, I'm really glad that I resisted buying more palettes during the Sephora/Ulta sales because the urge to buy them has passed. The Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette that I ordered from hsn in late March is supposed to arrive today (or maybe Monday depending on the post office) so hopefully this palette and the loose shadows will appease my eyeshadow cravings (most likely not, though



)


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Apr 19, 2014)

So I work in the mall &amp; get paid weekly in cash. I got paid extra today for the week because I worked some extra hours. It's really hard to not walk down to Sephora or over to Yankee Candle, especially with the extra cash after putting away my 'Save for London' money. But, I didn't even walk in the direction of the stores &amp; went straight home. xD


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 19, 2014)

> So I work in the mall &amp; get paid weekly in cash. I got paid extra today for the week because I worked some extra hours. It's really hard to not walk down to Sephora or over to Yankee Candle, especially with the extra cash after putting away my 'Save for London' money. But, I didn't even walk in the direction of the stores &amp; went straight home. xD


 That is awesome willpower. You can do it.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 19, 2014)

> So I work in the mall &amp; get paid weekly in cash. I got paid extra today for the week because I worked some extra hours. It's really hard to not walk down to Sephora or over to Yankee Candle, especially with the extra cash after putting away my 'Save for London' money. But, I didn't even walk in the direction of the stores &amp; went straight home. xD


 Yay go you!!


> sooo.... i paid off everything, including my plane ticket to the philippines for december AND all of my credit cards!! everything's paid in full..and i got my clothes shopping done too (YAY!!). i'm still buying stuff occasionally, but i buy so much lesser beauty products now that i have money to spend in other stuff. i feel like i don't need to make rules anymore, as I think i've calmed down my beauty spending, and it's ingrained in me. maybe for this month, the only purchase i could've resisted is the urban decay lip glosses, but even with that, it's all good. after paying off everything, i still have a few hundred dollars left (i don't earn much, i'm just a poor graduate student), and i hope to put most of these into savings.. there's a few things we need though, like a chair mat. probably most of our expense comes from eating out -- but that is our indulgence, and i don't really want to restrain ourselves much. my boyfriend and i live together and we're both graduate students - constantly stressed out, so eating out is always a nice break! april 'miscellaneous'Â expense: clinique acne clearing gel $25 beauty.com order to get the origins GWP $6 (used my $5 drugstore.com dollars) urban decay lip glosses and bronzer $65 MAC small brush canister $19 sephora cotton rounds (i bought 10, then 5, whenever the $1 sale cotton roundsÂ come back in stock. score!)Â $15 crabtree &amp; evelyn tube squeezer from ebay $6 birchbox tea press/tea/brush guards $11 (out of pocket) kate spade tote $175 clothes at gap ~$200 not bad at all! the tote and the clothes are totally justified, and most of the beauty expenses i had also are. again,Â the only one i can't really justify is the UD (i was shopping 'in the moment' but i could've thought about it a little bit more. worst case, i'll sell some of them on ebay), so that would be my 'oops' purchase of the month. i also have ~$200 deposit from ebay sales.Â :clap Â  it feels so good to have 0 debt. now, i just have to save up for my 4-week trip in december. my mom wants to go to several beaches while we're there! it's gonna be a little expensive!


 Congrats!! Having zero debt must feel amazing!! I was down to 3 digits finally (including student loans)...but then we bought a car. I am very jealous!! Well after the first week of the months epic meltdown I've been holding strong so far! Bought a hair dryer but that's a necessity so I'm not counting it. Hopefully I can keep it going into May. I did don't a gift card I forgot I had so that's going to be my "fun" money for the next month!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2014)

*cough*  I'm seriously thinking about picking up the UD Ocho Loco 2 set since it's marked down.  I would use all of those colors except the turquoise (since I already have one) and the black (because I do not use black eyeliner), and it breaks down to about $4.50 each.  I'll try to hold off until the weekend, though.  If it's still in stock, I'll get it.  If not, it was not meant to be.  I'll definitely be picking up the UD lip pencil in Lovechild and a 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Corrupt.  I have a belated birthday code to use, and I've been wanting both of these pencils (although I have boatloads of eyeliner pencils, I only have a couple of browns, one of which is about to run out, and one of which is too warm to use with certain spring pastels that have landed themselves in heavy rotation this season), so I can accept using the code and paying shipping in this instance. 

And I'll place another GDE order tonight because Control Freak *and* Foil Me are in stock, and those are staple items for me that aren't always available when I run out of my current supplies.  I've been out of CF for a while because it went out of stock pretty much as soon as I got my sample and tried it, and I really miss it, so that is a no-brainer.  I'm halfway through my bottle of Foil Me, and I've had it since December, but I wasn't using it every day when I initially received it like I am now, so I don't know how quickly I will go through it.  I'll go ahead and get two now during the Easter sale, and then I'll just get another one every time it's restocked since it seems like it's out of stock for a few months at a time, so I might as well go ahead and keep a backup or two of this one just in case it goes out of stock for six to eight months since it's something I use with *everything*. 

ETA:  Well, nevermind.  Foil Me went out of stock as I was checking out!  Since that was the main thing I wanted, I'm not ordering anything.  I'll just have to go back to careful usage until it comes back in stock.


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 20, 2014)

You guys.... Since the last time I posted here (what, 3 days ago?) I have used up ELEVEN MORE products.


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I work in the mall &amp; get paid weekly in cash. I got paid extra today for the week because I worked some extra hours. It's really hard to not walk down to Sephora or over to Yankee Candle, especially with the extra cash after putting away my 'Save for London' money. But, I didn't even walk in the direction of the stores &amp; went straight home. xD

Good job!





Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys.... Since the last time I posted here (what, 3 days ago?) I have used up ELEVEN MORE products.

Yay! Using stuff up is so exciting


----------



## chibimorph (Apr 21, 2014)

So I just took a full inventory of what I have (in my apartment and at home)... and after the Shiro Cosmetics sale (late April/May), I'll be on an official makeup no-buy until November/December (my birthday month), in which case I would try to limit myself to only buying foundation, a powder (I only have one right now), and brushes. The inventory I took already assumed that I purchased the Shiro Cosmetics stuff I'm planning on buying.

In addition to taking inventory, I've decided to put some of my cuter palettes (like the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette) in more visible places. My makeup is stored neatly in a cabinet of my spare bathroom, so the scope of what I have doesn't really hit me - I think some reorganization is called for. Since the loose pigments I'm buying will have cute labels, I've already cleared out an area to store them such that I can look at them every day (it'll be near my computer, so I will actually be constantly admiring them) and I'll remember to use them. I've also created an eyeshadow rotation so that I'll get use out of what I have and I've taken into account that there's a palette that I want to hit pan on (so I'll be using it more frequently than the others).

In summary, I need to start using my brain power to do what I'm supposed to be doing right now (which is learn about the brain) rather than think about makeup organization and rotation


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 21, 2014)

> *cough*Â  I'm seriously thinking about picking up the UD Ocho Loco 2 set since it's marked down.Â  I would use all of those colors except the turquoise (since I already have one) and the black (because I do not use black eyeliner), and it breaks down to about $4.50 each.Â  I'll try to hold off until the weekend, though.Â  If it's still in stock, I'll get it.Â  If not, it was not meant to be.Â  I'll definitely be picking up the UD lip pencil in Lovechild and a 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Corrupt.Â  I have a belated birthday code to use, and I've been wanting both of these pencils (although I have boatloads of eyeliner pencils, I only have a couple of browns, one of which is about to run out, and one of which is too warm to use with certain spring pastels that have landed themselves in heavy rotation this season), so I can accept using the code and paying shipping in this instance.Â


 Not to be an enabler, but I bought the ocho loco set for the holidays and I really enjoy all 8 of the liners it came with. In other news, my month of fail is getting failer by the day. This weekend I bought clothes, shoes, candles, jewelery, everything! Granted, some of it was planned, but about $100 of it was not. AND this morning I ordered the Jaclyn Hill brush set from Sigma. I'm just waiting for May at this point. It'll be a 3-paycheck month, which means I can give my grandma the last payment for my car and get my finances back to where I want them.


----------



## lochnessie (Apr 21, 2014)

This month (my first!) has been slightly fail-ish so far, but not too awful. I was allowed my subscriptions (Ipsy and Black Sheep Lacquer), and a Pretty &amp; Polished box or a $25 nail polish budget. 

I spent $21 on an indie order, and then the day after my order, a too good to pass up Fab.com deal came up for Rainbow Honey polishes... so I spent another $20 on polish (for 7 polishes + a top coat + cuticle balm!). So my budget of $25 resulted in $41 being spent - but I'm not going to beat myself up over it. I've resisted a lot of sales!

My mom's been in the hospital this past week (getting much better, though!), so I've started working on cleaning my parents' house - my mom's bedroom was a disaster area, and it really needs to be clean before she gets home. They've had 35 years in that house to accumulate stuff... I spent 10 hours this weekend cleaning, filled up my dad's truck with trash, and filled another 3-4 trash bags of stuff for donation. This is only the beginning - there's SO MUCH more that needs to be sorted/removed. I messaged my husband yesterday and told him, "Please never let us get our house to the state of my parents." This process is definitely giving me incentive to continue a low-buy and get rid of items at my house!


----------



## page5 (Apr 21, 2014)

I feel really good about this month - the only thing I have bought was shampoo and I needed it (I'm using my last sample). I've used up several items too but I still need to do a final de-stash. I was trying to do it last week but didn't find the time. Hopefully this week will be a little less busy. My spring cleaning is not going as well as I hoped. The only things I've done are the refrigerator, one bookcase, and the hall closet. This week I'm tackling the laundry room.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2014)

Throwing lots of good karma sparkles your way for when MUT is down and we don't have access to this thread 



 (pretend this smiley is throwing glitter and sparkles lol)

Wow I am loopy today...lol


----------



## BSquared (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, good luck to everyone while this thread is down!!! Im a little nervous butttttttt I should be ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen283 (Apr 23, 2014)

We're back online!! In the past two days I've been good (because I've been busy!). April has been so bad for me and I really need to just restart in May when I'll be a bit more busy on the weekends and I'll be saving my money for going out instead of makeup.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha I was really good while MUT was down because I couldn't get to the Enablers thread.... 

Hope everyone did well over the past few days!  Missed you!


----------



## eastofthesun (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so glad we're back up and running! I missed this place (GROUP HUG) !!!

I was good since my Chic Week/20% off Ulta splurge.

More later! Just wanted to make sure everyone was trickling back in!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay! I did well mainly because I've just been too busy and exhausted to shop. Oh, and I'm trying to get back into the swing of blogging at night instead of browsing on shopping sites, so I'm not adding stuff to my shopping list. I had been planning in picking up the Allure box, but then I saw what's in it, and it was abruptly taken off the allowed list. It's almost all products I don't use, so it would just be a waste of money.


----------



## saku (Apr 23, 2014)

@@eastofthesun i bought a tube squeezer and wanted to show you how it works on the bite agave lip mask. i'll be posting a picture when i get home. yay that MUT is back!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 23, 2014)

YAY we're back! FAIL yesterday. Meh. This is what happens without the no buy group. Glad it's back!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 23, 2014)

YAAAAYYY!!!

We're back. I was so lost yesterday without this place lol miss you guys! I've just had general fail all month long, so I'll stop talking about it now until it's time to end the month. However, hello for rediscovering some old faves! dear makeupgeek cocoa bear eyeshadow, I love you so.

One success I had was resisting the naked basics palette -- I have SO MANY FREAKING similar ones, so I went home and put a small 5 pan palette together for myself to mimic the naked basics one...equally portable, and 5 very basic but pretty shades. lemming killed &lt;3


----------



## Amanda xo (Apr 23, 2014)

I was having success..I only spent $0.86 at K-mart on some clearance makeup and I had like, $4 in surprise points to spend..Then I went ahead and bought stuff at Sally's because of the free gift card promotion, and I bought stuff at Bath &amp; Body Works because in my head, skincare doesn't count the same as makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 23, 2014)

My no-buy went off the rails this week. I succumbed to too many Earth Day deals.

On a positive note, I de-stashed and organized my makeup and skin care products, and the hoard is starting to look manageable. I also up quite a few full size products this week, so at least there will be some room for the new stuff.


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't buy anything! And I used up another thing!


----------



## missionista (Apr 24, 2014)

ARGH!   Been gone for a while because I couldn't figure out how to get back on with the new system. (Didn't realize my password wouldn't carry over.)  So far, hating the new site.  Have to learn to navigate around it.  But going strong on the no buy!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 25, 2014)

As long as the site has been back up, I'm just now figuring out how to post on my phone. Not intuitive at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No buy has gone better than any other attempts in the past so I'm thrilled with that.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> As long as the site has been back up, I'm just now figuring out how to post on my phone. Not intuitive at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> No buy has gone better than any other attempts in the past so I'm thrilled with that.


How the hell do you post via phone? It doesn't seem unintuitive. It seems flat-out impossible.
ETA: Whoops, nevermind. Pre-caffeine Meagan is posting here and thinking you mean posting photos. This redesign is a motherfucking hurricane of a nightmare.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 25, 2014)

i feel like i've been spending a TON of money on clothes. its kinda counter intuitive. i want to lose weight (and spent money on one of those beachbody plans)..but i also like shopping and still need jeans and i'm pretty sure i'm not gonna lose a ton of weight overnight (although people are losing a bunch of weight in 21 days). I'm just gonna argue that these are necessary for now . at least i'm not buying make up. i acutally spent a ton of birchbox points on homegoods items!


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 25, 2014)

Girls, I'm in trouble. They're building an outlet mall right down the street from where our old apartment used to be (and about 15 minutes away from our current home), and I just learned they will have a CCO ........


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Girls, I'm in trouble. They're building an outlet mall right down the street from where our old apartment used to be (and about 15 minutes away from our current home), and I just learned they will have a CCO ........


Here's the funny thing about easy access to wonderland stores: The novelty actually wears off. I'm a huge bookworm, and for a few months a few years ago, I worked next door to Powell's, a bookstore so big that you literally need a map to find your way around, even if you've been going there for over twenty years. I loved going in and looking around every day (it was also a shortcut to the bus in rainy days!), but I found that I didn't buy as much stuff because I got really good at deciding to hold off until next time. I live two miles from an amazing Asian makeup store (Pretty &amp; Cute), and I rarely go because I can go there any time.


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Here's the funny thing about easy access to wonderland stores: The novelty actually wears off. I'm a huge bookworm, and for a few months a few years ago, I worked next door to Powell's, a bookstore so big that you literally need a map to find your way around, even if you've been going there for over twenty years. I loved going in and looking around every day (it was also a shortcut to the bus in rainy days!), but I found that I didn't buy as much stuff because I got really good at deciding to hold off until next time. I live two miles from an amazing Asian makeup store (Pretty &amp; Cute), and I rarely go because I can go there any time.


Oh, yeah, I certainly know that bit. We live by MoA, which is I think right now the 2nd biggest mall in the country (used to be 1st but someone else in new york 1+upped it. lol), and I rarely go because it's huge and crowded (very tourist-y place). Our nearest CCO was about an hour and a half away, but now knowing how close I'll have one makes the temptation that much bigger... .I'll probably go for the opening of the store in august, but will try my hardest not to make weekly trips &gt;_&gt; 

Hubby is excited though because they have under armour, and he's a gym person, and loves their clothes. Wallet shall cry at under armour. 

EDIT: I freaking hate this new layout :C


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2014)

I've done great on the makeup/beauty no-buy, but I wandered into the Dollar Tree today and spent $20...

I did need the Mother's Day cards and new drain filters, but I probably didn't need the adorable froggy dustpan, ladybug dish scrubber, dinosaur wall stickers (for my kids, I SWEAR, lol), measuring cup/spoon set, gum, etc...

BUT. I found Physician's Formula blushes there!  Could NOT believe my eyes!  I got two(Natural Organics and Blushing Organics). So, I did slip a bit on the makeup today.  BUT PHYSICIAN'S FORMULA BLUSHES. FOR A DOLLAR. 

And y'all, so much yes on the new website issues.  I'm learning the regular website pretty quickly, but the mobile site makes me want to throw my phone across the room.  I still can't figure out how to access my subscribed threads on there, so I just go to "New Content" and see what's happening, lol.  GAAAAAH. I refuse to give up.  I love you guys too much!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 25, 2014)

jaylilee said:


> Oh, yeah, I certainly know that bit. We live by MoA, which is I think right now the 2nd biggest mall in the country (used to be 1st but someone else in new york 1+upped it. lol), and I rarely go because it's huge and crowded (very tourist-y place). Our nearest CCO was about an hour and a half away, but now knowing how close I'll have one makes the temptation that much bigger... .I'll probably go for the opening of the store in august, but will try my hardest not to make weekly trips &gt;_&gt;
> 
> Hubby is excited though because they have under armour, and he's a gym person, and loves their clothes. Wallet shall cry at under armour.
> 
> EDIT: I freaking hate this new layout :C


Yay Minnesota! The one in Eagan that's opening? I AM SO EXCITED. I'm super close too, CRAZY excited for a Sak's off 5th to open out there as well, but this is going to be dangerous......


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 25, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yay Minnesota! The one in Eagan that's opening? I AM SO EXCITED. I'm super close too, CRAZY excited for a Sak's off 5th to open out there as well, but this is going to be dangerous......


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! I used to live right off on silver bell road...literally down the street from where that outlet will be. Now I'm about 15 mins off into Burnsville.

I didn't know you were from MN! The first thing I closed in on was the fact that Sak's will be there.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> How the hell do you post via phone? It doesn't seem unintuitive. It seems flat-out impossible.
> 
> ETA: Whoops, nevermind. Pre-caffeine Meagan is posting here and thinking you mean posting photos. This redesign is a motherfucking hurricane of a nightmare.


Uh,  no...I couldn't figure out how to post from my phone. I couldn't figure out how to log in...it's not been a good experience on the phone. I'm navigating ok on my laptop, although I still haven't found all of the threads I used to subscribe to. sigh...hope this all gets sorted out soon.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

*cough*  I went OFF THE RAILS over the past twenty-four hours.  I feel like I should feel most guilty about these boots (side note:  it says the color is "oxblood," but they're really more plum than anything), but I love this style of Doc, and I actually do need new shoes.  I have one pair in this style -- but black with *dragons*! -- that I've been wearing three days out of four lately, and that's not just good for their lifespan (they're something like fifteen years old), so I've been trying to get around to getting another pair for something like three years now.  I kept putting it off, but I got a coupon for 20% off last weekend at Record Store Day, and I still have some money from my weird tax return/bonus/FSA check infllux, so I took that as a sign that it's finally Meant To Be, especially when I easily got  parking spot (not typical in that neighborhood).  I have two pairs of 11- or 14-eye (can't remember which, but either way, they're tall) Docs that are lovely (one is hot pink patent leather, and the other is black with cherry blossoms embroidered on the sides), and I do wear them frequently in the winter, but it's just too warm now to wear anything higher than 8-eye, and my feet have weird problems that basically mean that, yep, Doc Marten Pascal is one of the the best non-sneaker shoe styles for me.  I feel more comfortable buying another pair of them than a pair of an unknown quantity like Danskos or Doc Marten oxfords.  I *want* a pair of Doc oxfords, but the reality is that they would press the wrong places on my feet, and SO MUCH PAIN.

Um.  Yeah.  The Docs.  And a wax tart warmer, both Maybelline Bleached Neons Color Tattoos (yes, I realize they're basically dupes of two shades from last year, but I didn't get them last year, so they were absent from my collection.  I really wish they had redone Waves of White, too!), coffee *and* soda syrups, a refill carbonator, two indie subs (Rainbow Honey and innocent+twisted alchemy.  At least I opted for mini/sample versions on those two), a bunch of stuff from IKEA (at least that was under $50, and I passed on about four different shelving units that I desperately want), and about twenty other things I DID NOT need but thought, "Well, as long as I'm here, I might as well get..."  Like top coat.  And matte top coat, since I signed up for Rainbow Honey, and I really like mattifying those sorts of polishes, and it was only fifty cents since Wet'n'Wild was buy-one-get-one-half-off, and I *was* getting the regular top coat already.

Ugh.  It's a really good thing I was already planning on just making one trip to the grocery store Friday night after work when I'm so tired I just want to go in, grab the absolute basic necessities for the following week, get out of there are quickly as I can, and then stay home all weekend watching stuff on Hulu/Netflix and cleaning my apartment until it's time to head out to my aunt's for GoT.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2014)

Started the May Thread!  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131787-may-2014-nolow-buy-support-hugs-commiseration-and-confessional/

(and @@meaganola if the Docs were something you had on your list to buy for YEAR and you had a discount coupon AND extra $ then I think you're fine!  It sounds like you had a lovely splurge day, and we all need one of those once in awhile!  I'm glad you treated yourself!)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh nooooo. I just realized my list of all my purchases this month disappeared during the MUT switch. I'd written it as an unposted reply to this thread and was going to post my shame at the end of the month. Turns out it was kind of a splurge month...


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 28, 2014)

April was horrible -- let's just say I spent way too much money. I think at least $300 on cosmetics....GAH! I promised myself april was a no-buy. Guess that didn't happen! So, instead, I'm just going to keep on going and make sure May doesn't suck.

yep.


----------



## chelsealynn (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm proud of myself today!  I always go and browse in Ulta after I leave the European Wax Center (since it is right next door).  Today I was going to skip stopping in Ulta but figured I would just look.  I ended up with $20 worth of stuff I was going to be but eventually put it back.  It was nail polish, which I'm not supposed to be buying anyway.  I really did want what I had in my hands but I figured I can always buy it in the future if I still wanted.  Plus, I knew I really shouldn't be spending right now.  I just put out some money for my new car and insurance (in my own name now!) over the weekend.  I also wanted to buy my mom her mother's day gift which I did after I left Ulta.  Then that ended up costing more than I expected anyway so I was glad I didn't buy the polish.  Yay.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok...how did I do? My goals for April were:

April plans:


Cancel all subs except Birchbox (although I cancelled one of the four I had coming in and another one will be cancelled after April) and Nina Garcia and NOT resubscribe because of a deal. Oh and I won't cancel Julep or Square Hue, but I can only purchase one or the other. I actually cancelled the Nina Garcia sub as well. I only have the Birchboxes (two annual subs) and I will be cancelling Square Hue after I receive my May polishes. I ended up getting both Julep and Square Hue, but I had forgotten that I'd prepaid for Julep, so I only paid for one of the subs in April.

No makeup purchases not even for chic week. I need NOTHING. I was trying to figure out something to purchase, but after doing an inventory, I just can't find anything I need at all. If there are fabulous Sephora samples, I can buy some cotton rounds, but that is it! Max total allowed to spend $10. Success...I did not buy anything during chic week and I made 2 $1 purchases to get some samples I wanted.

I can buy conditioner only because we need it for the girls' bathroom. Actually found a bottle of conditioner in the closet, so no need to purchase yet.

I can buy one new outfit for running. Purchased one outfit and a new pair of running shoes. I forgot how bad my shoes were...too many miles on them.

I can buy a new top OR skirt for Easter (but not both...I have to use something from my closet). Didn't purchase anything for Easter. Decided to use what I had in my closet. I did purchase a few spring tops to wear. I have a new job (my previous job was so cold all the time that I never wore short sleeves and had a heater running all summer). My new job is very warm and I needed some lighter clothes. I purchased a few things to get by.

All in all, a better month than I've had in a long time! It helps that I remember every time I'm tempted to buy something that I really want to get my daughter a car by the end of summer. It helps remind me not to buy when I have a specific goal in mind that I am saving for.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh what is WRONG with me! Hellloooooo end of month failures! I will try to put them under spoilers so as not to tempt others:



Spoiler



1) ok the first one's not too bad. I decided to spend the rest of my Ulta gift card on a sugar scrub. Dragged the hubby to Ulta, had him smell ALL of the Tree Hut scrubs, and settled on Coconut Lime. $7.49. Almost got derailed by smelling the Ulta Jungle Juice sugar scrub (smells DELICIOUS), but it was $12! And I have issues with a store brand costing more than a name brand. I had a $3.50 off $10 coupon, so I added a pair of exfoliating gloves, at $6. Between the gift card and coupon, I ended up paying about $4.

2) someone just kick me off the enabler threads at the end of each month! Found an Origins deal - 3 free deluxe samples AND free shipping with any skincare purchase. I found two different cleansers for $12 ea! (for the 1.7 oz size) After reading reviews, I settled on Checks and Balances. Getting 0.5 oz samples of Make A Difference + Rejuvenating Treatment (moisturizer) and Modern Friction (exfoliator). Aaaaand.... A 1.0 oz Checks and Balances! And of course, free gift wrap. Everything was only $12.83 (dang it, tax) shipped!

So the good new is, awesome deal, and I did need a new face wash. The bad news, I just went way over my monthly splurge budget! Le sigh. In the immortal words of Jim Carey from The Mask, "Ssssssomebody stop me!"


----------



## cumber1137 (Apr 29, 2014)

So my May plans :

I'll most likely finish my Maybelline under eye concealer so I'm allowed to rebuy that. HOWEVER, I bought a clearance LORAC concealer from Sephora in the beginning of April anticipating the replenshing so I'm going to try that first to see if the color fits and such.

Susan of Darling Girl cosmetics generated a free shipping code just for me thanks to a little exchange in the Indiemakeupandmore subreddit and I really want to try out her blushes so I think I'll put in an order in the mid/end of May. Not sure.

I'll be out of my Neutrogena face cleanser this coming month but I am not planning on repurchasing because I have so many Sephora packets and foils with cleansers and moisturizers etc that I want to use up.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 29, 2014)

UGH. Ok accountability time because I need it. Here were my rules: *Face wash allowed, shampoo and conditioner if I need it. One $25 order.*

How did I do?  *TERRIBLE HORRIBLE NO GOOD VERY BAD AND AWFUL :blush: *

Purchases under spoiler because it's long and no1curr:



Spoiler



Benefit Porefessional: $31.

_Was it necessary: _Yes. Needed it. HG primer. Don't feel bad.

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette: $49

_Was it necessary: _No. LORD no.

Koh Gen Do Spa Cleansing Water: $13

_Was it Necessary: _Yep!!

Kat Von D lipstick in Backstate Bambi: $19

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Formula X by Sephora in Fine like Einstein: $12.50

_Was it Necessary: _No, but I LOOVEEE this color so much and have nothing even close to it. I do not regret this and it's possibly my favorite nail polish. BUY ALL THE HOLO GLITTER!

Sephora LipLiner in Clear/Universal: $9

_Was it necessary: _Eh, on the fence. I feel like I needed it as I do not like lip liner but I also hate feathering. Not overly upset about this but I could have done without it.

Kat Von D Liquid Lipstick in Armageddon: $19

_Was it necessary: _No, but this is the absolute perfect color on me. I do not regret this.

Purity Made Simple One Step Face Wash: $35

_Was it necessary: _Yes, and allowed. No regrets

Batiste Dry Shampoo: $8.99

_Was it necessary: _Yes, again, no regerts on this. Can't live without it.

Tree Hut Scrub in Brazilian Nut: $7.49

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. But it did get me free shipping, so really it was only like $2. But still, didn't need it.

Loreal True Match Foundation: $7.99

_Was it necessasry: _Yeah kinda. The foundation I'm using is caking SO bad on my dry spots I HAVE to find something else. I don't love this, but it's better than the last one and I"m glad I went drugstore vs high end to try.

CoverGirl True Blend Foundation: $8.44

_Was it necessary: _No and this crap is AWFUL. HATTTEEE IT and I should have just tried one at a time. Meh.

Maybelline Eye Studio Gel Liner: $7.44

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Maybelline Master Highlight: $7.94

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Physicians Formula Bronze Boost: $12.94

_Was it necessary: _NOPE. I don't like bronzer, I've come to that conclusion. I need to quit trying it.

Wal Mart brand nail polish remover tub thingy: $2.97

_Was it necessary: _Sorta. Acetone is destroying my nails. And I like this a lot. I ain't mad.

Maybelline Color Elixer Gloss: $6.94

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Random e-bay brush set: $10.00

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Beauty Blender Duo: $22 on Amazon

_Was it necessary: _Eh. I have the RT beauty sponge which is almost the same thing and cheaper but MAN does that thing fall apart fast. So I wanted the actual beauty blender back. I"ll give myself a pass here.

Elf blush in Pink Passion: $3

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Elf blush in Candid Coral: $3

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Elf undereye setting powder: $6

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Elf highlighting blush in pink diamond or something like that: $6

_Was it necessary: _NOPE

Freeman face mask x2: $2.59

_Was it necessary: _NOPE but I aint mad becuase I like these. PASS.

L'oreal Boost it heat protectant spray: $3.97

_Was it necessary: _NOPE and I don't like it.



===========

*TOTAL:  $315.20*

*Total spent on necessary items (I'll even be nice and include my "don't regret" purchases here): $155.04*

*Total I could have saved: $160.16*

Here's to next month being better :scared:


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2014)

I was going back over my April purchases, and, whoops, I bought a near-dupe of a Color Tattoo I already have (Barely Branded).  But!  I pulled the one I'm using out to see just how much is still in the jar, and I have a surprisingly small amount left!  I actually hit jar on it today!  I won't need the replacement for several months, but I'll have it when I need it, and I *will* need it!  That baby went back into the daily rotation this morning.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 30, 2014)

April was always going to be bad for me, b/c I had my birthday earlier in the month.  I went on a Sephora spree in NYC, but ended up returning a few items and did major damage at Ulta with the 20% off coupon on prestige items.  I also bought drugstore stuff which I really didn't want to do ( I get way into the limited edition collections and end up buying more than I can use just b/c I found it!) but I was travelling so much this month and kept going to into drugstores and finding pristine new collections so I succumbed.  Sigh, here's hoping May is better!


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

Um.  I wrapped up the month with a bit of an Urban Decay spree.  Lovechild lipgloss pencil, Ocho Loco 2, and Corrupt pencil.  On the up side, OL2 was on my to-buy list during the holidays, and I never quite got around to getting it, and now it's $39.  I had a code for a free eyeliner with purchase of a full-sized item, and I had been planning on getting Lovechild and Corrupt in the next couple of months, so I decided to just go for all three now.  Conclusion:  I picked up OL2, a lipgloss pencil, and an extra eyeliner pencil (and a couple of samples I've already forgotten about) for the price I had originally been planning on paying for just OL2.  It feels like half fail, half *finally* getting something I had actually been planning on getting for well over a year (when last year's OL sold out, I told myself I could get the next one -- if there was a next one -- as soon as it went on sale.  I'm only something like six months late here).

(I really need to stop buying things during playoff game!  We've lost the last two this has happened.  Yes, I really *am* that superstitious.  My grandmother was Scottish *and* Irish.  To this day, even my brother who refuses to accept any superstition follows her dictate that you cannot *give* a knife as a present.  It must be *purchased*.  It's a family custom to tape a coin on the gift box so the recipient has money to hand back to the giver to "buy" the knife that very instant.)


----------



## Luxx22 (May 1, 2014)

I purchased almost 20 memeboxes in 1 month in a half @ 23$-49$+shipping, and today Im NOT going to buy any more boxes!!!! Although I've been eyeing down sephora.com..... I swear, not buying any beauty products is like trying to quit smoking, its soo bloody hard, I get anxiety just thinking about cutting back on purchases. Paypal even limited my buying account because I made too many Memebox purchases ( I guess that's a good thing?)


----------

